#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-10
<oth1nspe4r> hi
<oth1nspe4r> anyone here know of some cool audio creation software for ubuntu
<asac> hi
<asac> Ubulette: just looking at seamonkey 1.1.7 branch ... last commit is not release ... so is rev 124 the revision to upload?
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... bzr branch is still UNRELEASED for me here
<armin76> !info seamonkey
<armin76> *g*
<armin76> !help
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<armin76> doesn't exist?
<armin76> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8969 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<asac> hmm ... strange
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> !info seamonkey hardy
<asac> Ubulette: hey
<Ubulette> suspense
<ubotu> seamonkey: The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Ubulette> ah, here it is
<Ubulette> asac, use the branch mentioned in control file
<Ubulette> and take the tarball from revu: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/seamonkey-0712072200/seamonkey_1.1.7+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> .dev rev128
<Ubulette> asac, ?
<asac> Ubulette: i have the tarball ... i don't see the branch though
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev is still 125
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> asac, pushed
<asac> ok now lunch
<asac> :/
<Ubulette> about system cairo 1.5.4, i've built ff3/xul with it, i've used it and it seemed ok until i hit a completely corrupted display for a very big page
<Ubulette> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev/revision/fta%40sofaraway.org-20071202191541-qv0b67nhqvt0mzb1?start_revid=fta%40sofaraway.org-20071207195256-06yto5nq8v0619kb
<Ubulette> 100% reproducible
<Ubulette> i've upgraded to a non-system cairo, it's perfect.
<Ubulette> so either it's a regression in cairo 1.5.4 compared to the one in mozilla (1.5.2-55) or it's a missing moz patch of some kind
<asac> Ubulette: yes, vlad said its only available in latest cairo head since a week
<Ubulette> cairo-1.5.4.tar.gz	05-Dec-2007 02:26 	3.1M
<Ubulette> other than that, i have no problem with that cairo on my main desktop
<Ubulette> i had to add pixman to build-deps everywhere though :P
<Ubulette> asac, did you push seamonkey ?
<Ubulette> asac, i merged valgrind yesterday. bug 175175
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175175 in valgrind "Please merge valgrind 3.2.3-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175175
<Volans> Hi, I'm administrator of Italian forum. I developed a Firefox extension to quickly browse sections provided by Italian Community. Extension is published on Mozilla Addons Sandbox, I would like to know if you think it is possible to include it into Universe repository. I asked in #ubuntu-motu and they suggest to ask first here.
<asac> Volans: yes ... we will review which extensions are packaged for hardy
<asac> can you submit a whishlist bug against the firefox-3.0 package please?
<asac> (if the license is OK)
<Volans> ok, the required license is GPL?
<asac> Volans: any dfsg free license would be sufficient
<Volans> ok, I have only to check some 16x16 gif used in menu entries
<Volans> for the licence
<asac> Volans: yes thanks.
<Volans> I will ask you when I am sure of the licence
<asac> sure
<Ubulette> asac, so, what about sm ?
<Volans> thanks for the suggestions
<asac> Ubulette: currently doing ... sorry, had a phone call
<asac> have rev 128
<asac> Ubulette: md5sum ../tarballs/seamonkey_1.1.7+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> 1d9904d37bd0898ab217286419f01a74  ../tarballs/seamonkey_1.1.7+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> is that correct (i downloaded it this morning from revu)
<Ubulette> asac, yes
<asac> ok
<asac> producing bits and pushing
<asac> hmm xul 1.9 b1 failed in gutsy for some reason (ppa)
<asac> looks like an nss issue ... hmm
<asac> does b1 use system nss?
<asac> hmm ...  i thought not
<Ubulette> worked in my ppa
<Ubulette> compare logs
<asac> Ubulette: ok uploading ... please close the bug
<asac> (once the package is building)
<Ubulette> sm ?
<Ubulette> or what ?
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> set fix committed
<asac> thx
<Ubulette> asac, tell me when it's done
<asac> sm is uploaded
<Ubulette> excellent, thanks
<asac> hmm somehow xul thought it should use system-nss
<asac> though its an mt package
<asac> strange our DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION test in debian/rules is wrong ... apparenlty has always been wrong ... hmm
<Ubulette> asac, btw, i've had runtime issues with different libnss
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> $ firefox-3.0
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> $ prism
<Ubulette> <Ubulette>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b2pre/xulrunner-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b2pre/libxul.so: symbol CERT_TimeChoiceTemplate_Util, version NSSUTIL_3.12 not defined in file libnssutil3.so.0d with link time reference
<Ubulette> that was with head nss and xul from my ppa (built with system cairo and a month old system nss)
<asac> Ubulette: well ... as long as it doesn't happen with current nss tag i won't be too scared
<Ubulette> what i mean is that maybe the soname will have to be bumped
<asac> Ubulette: you sure you didn't build with newer nss then running?
<asac> Ubulette: ok i pushed the cleaned up gnoem-python patch to xulrunner-porting
<asac> someone in motu channel wanted to talk to you for miro xulification
<asac> (i think the last mergee)
<asac> Ubulette: valgrind uploaded. thanks
<asac> oh ... its not a new tarball ... hmm
<asac> damn
 * asac doing a quick reupload
<asac> lets hope it was quick enough
<Ubulette> thanks
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... too late ... the orig upload was already accepted ... hmm
<asac> why didn't it complain about the orig?
<asac> hmmm ... maybe uplaoding new origs is not a problem if the md5sum matches
<asac> anyway ... appears to be in now
<Ubulette> asac, I'm sure. my ppa contains 3.12.0~cvs20071121 while i was running 3.12.0~cvs20071206
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... it was definitly the bad match for non-final packages
<Ubulette> asac, depends on where you took your tarball.
<asac> its now fixed
<asac> i took it from debian ... apparently the right one
<Ubulette> oh, ok then
<asac> i will wait till the build succeeds before uploading next b1
<asac> ... so we apparently already use system-nss/nspr for hardy :) ?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> hmm ... apparently not :) ... but that was mere luck becaue the wrong match matched that upload :)
<asac> ok i assume that the xulrunner-1.9 builds now properly
<asac> pushing to bzr that change i made
<Ubulette> asac, here it why of the lcd cairo patch http://david.freetype.org/cleartype-patents.html
<asac> interesting
<Ubulette> prism is still NEW(bin) after 3+ days :(
<asac> wasn't it newed on friday? saying 3+ days is 7days math :)
<Ubulette> NEW src, now NEW bin
<asac> its last in the list ... next time archive admin touches NEW packages it should go in
<Ubulette> it has been touched twice in the last 3 days, it's still at the bottom
<asac> bottom is top :)
<asac> oh dear ... why is there a .net thing in main that depends on gtkmozembed :)
<Ubulette> flood of commit emails
<Ubulette> i thought i would have merged that
<asac> that was to gutsy branch
<asac> can't remember that i used overwrite
<Ubulette> -i+you
<Ubulette> (of course)
<Ubulette> asac, wtf ? valgrind failed on lpia
<Ubulette> checking the glibc version... unsupported version
<Ubulette> configure: error: Valgrind requires glibc version 2.2 - 2.6
<Ubulette> same on i386
<Ubulette> it built fine for me
<Ubulette> Preparing to replace libc6-dev 2.6.1-6ubuntu2 (using .../libc6-dev_2.7-4ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> asac, I've fixed the ftbfs of valgrind
<Ubulette> how should I proceed now ? post a debdiff ?
<Ubulette> asac, i've attached the fix to bug 175175
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175175 in valgrind "Please merge valgrind 3.2.3-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175175
<jimmy_> ping asac
<jimmy_> asac: i am here
<cwong1> asac: ping
<Ubulette> asac, ping ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-11
<asac> hi
<asac> !info prism
<ubotu> Package prism does not exist in gutsy
<asac> !info prism hardy
<ubotu> Package prism does not exist in hardy
<asac> well ... it exists
<asac> Ubulette: i asked something on the valgrind bug
<asac> Ubulette: if there is no upstream release the debdiff looks good
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, answered
<asac> Ubulette: gnome-python-extras is in mt ppa
<Ubulette> !info prism hardy
<ubotu> Package prism does not exist in hardy
<Ubulette> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/prism/
<Ubulette> at last
<asac> bot appears to be buggy
<Ubulette> asac, so, valgrind ?
<asac> will up it after lunch
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 405290
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405290 in Build Config "Implement version checking for nspr and nss" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405290
<[reed]> yep
<[reed]> nspr is restricted
<[reed]> I can't check-in there, so need somebody else to land
<[reed]> only about 10-15 folks have access
 * asac break
<asac> + Install .1d libraries in -1d packages.
<asac> + Add .0d links to .1d libraries.
<asac> + debian/libnss3-0d.dirs: Renamed to libnss3-1d.dirs.
<asac> nss_3.12.0~1.9b1-1_i386.changes is NEW
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> hi
<smagoun> I'm trying to package a firefox extension for Ubuntu, but I can't get the browser (midbrowser - for UME) to recognize the extension when I install the deb
<asac> smagoun: where do you install it?
<smagoun> (midbrowser is based on firefox)
<smagoun> asac: /usr/lib/midbrowser/extensions/grabAndDrag@ubuntu.com
<asac> thats right ... you just have to take care that the dirname you choose in the extensions directory matches your em:id in the extensions install.rdf
<smagoun> I looked at the ubufox + greasemonkey extensions, they install things the same way (just dump the files there - no postinst that I saw)
<asac> yeah its just extracting the .xpi in that dir ... but the id has to match :)
<asac> try firefox first
<asac> for midbrowser you need to add a new targetApplication id
<smagoun> asac: aha! The em:id doesn't match in my case
<asac> but otherwise its the same
<smagoun> The extension works fine when installed from an .xpi, but in that case midbrowser creates the directory in ../extensions. That's the piece I was missing.
 * smagoun tries a fix
<asac> smagoun: fine
<smagoun> asac: That was it. I sync'ed the em:id with the installation directory, and it works now. Thank you for the help!
<asac> smagoun: welcome
<asac> smagoun: if you need a package sponsor for anything mozilla related, feel free to ask here
<smagoun> asac: Will do. Thanks.
<asac> EOpbuilder
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> asac, "add .1d" is good news. "add .0d links to .1d" may not be so good
<Ubulette> but it's needed as he reused the same pkg name :(
<asac> reused it?
<asac> isnt it just a transitional package?
<asac> hmm
<asac> why?
<asac> he used a new source
<asac> i hate simple patch system :)
<Ubulette> i hate dpatch
<asac> i hate both ;)
<Ubulette> did you re-push valgrind ?
<asac> no, but python + miro are now in porting branch + hardy ppa :) i wasted too much of the day on that
<asac> i will now take a break and then go ahead and do valgrind
<asac> Ubulette: do you know the svn revisions combined in that patch?
<asac> i would like to add the numbers to changelog before upload (if possible)
<Ubulette> 7181 7182 7226 but not complete as they merged another project since. I just took what is needed for us.
<Ubulette> (Helgrind)
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> lol
<Ubulette> asac, what ?
<asac> Helgrind
<Ubulette> http://valgrind.org/docs/manual/hg-manual.html
<asac> ah
<asac> ok valgrind is up
<Ubulette> but that's for 3.3.0 (soon), not our 3.2.3.
<Ubulette> but please up this one, i hate to keep a ftbfs unfixed
<asac> read
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> oh, thnaks
<Ubulette> thanks
<asac> if you have a chance, please test miro from ppa ... let me know about any fine regressions (because i never used it and don't know any feature)
<asac> well ... probably takes an hour till binaries are avail
 * asac taking some rest now
<Ubulette> did you reuse my patch or not at all ?
<asac> no ... i started from scratch today ... maybe check if the parts are similar :)
<asac> the patching didn't take that long ... it was the crashes i got last time i tried that caused a hell of pain
<asac> i think only thing left in main (except a fixed epiphany) is csharp binding
<asac> oh there is even a ruby binding :)
<asac> i think in the long run all bindings want two modules: gtkmozembed (standalone glue) and gtkmozembed_dependent (dependent glue)
<asac> then miro could have implemented standalone glue in its own python module and use gtkmozembed_dependent ... but well, in the end you have to think anyway
<Ubulette> there's a huge backlog for all builders. i wonder why they lock 1 builder per arch for live-cd & security even when there's nothing to do
<asac> live-cd?
<asac> security makes sense because its somehow a separate infrastructure
<Ubulette> "NOT OK : LiveCD / Security (MANUAL)"
<Ubulette> amd64  	287
<Ubulette> hppa 	1717
<Ubulette> i386 	120
<Ubulette> ia64 	247
<Ubulette> lpia 	13
<Ubulette> powerpc 	188
<Ubulette> sparc 	287
<asac> yeah thts most likely just security
<asac> 1717?
<asac> sources?
<Ubulette> hppa will take forever.
<Ubulette> those are the queues per arch
<asac> well ... a few days
<asac> freeze will happen on thu
<Ubulette> in a week, not even 200 for hppa
<asac> so the normal rush before the door closes
<Ubulette> you mean debian sync freeze or whole freeze ?
<asac> its sync freeze
<asac> (and initial merges)
<asac> i think the deadline is to have on thu every package merged/synched at least once
<asac> for me its more like a goal than a freeze though :)
<asac> its just that auto-syncs will stop
<asac> then we will have plenty of time to do fixed et al :)
<Ubulette> merge list is still long. I'm only interested by some, all in main :O
<Ubulette> btw, mozclient rewrite nearly complete
<asac> rewrite?
<asac> in which are you interested in main?
<asac> hmm why is network-manager under "Updated Merges"
<Ubulette> mozclient is now like cdbs
<asac> so prepared to be shipped as a dev-package ?
<asac> and used in debian/rules to implement the new-orig rule?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> include /usr/share/blablalba/firefox.mk  and you gain get-new-orig doing everything (embedded tarball or not)
<Ubulette> same for {xulrunner,seamonkey,nss,nspr}.mk
<saivann> asac : Hi! Did you have time to look at bug #53387 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53387 in wpasupplicant "Manual WPA networks doesn't connect at boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53387
<asac> Ubulette: the .mk file is named after the app?
<asac> not a generic one?
<asac> saivann: maybe ask siretart first ... he is the wpasupplicant maintainer in debian an usually does it here as well
<asac> if he cannot help i can take a look
<asac> saivann: is that good enough for now?
<Ubulette> so far, it's like before (all my previous -orig targets s/-orig/.mk/). but i'm open to suggestions :)
<saivann> asac : Okay thanks, this problem can be fixed by removing a udev rules that affect network, do you still think that siretart is the right person?
<asac> saivann: well ... I am not really sure why and what is going on. maybe its a bug that can be fixed elsewhere?
<asac> saivann: you can explain the reasoning behind this?
<saivann> asac : It seems to be a matter of a udev rule, but I can't explain it. I'm not very sure that the problem is really in wpasupplicant itself
<asac> saivann: yes, right ... thats why i would like a comment of siretart ... maybe he knows right away whats going on
<saivann> asac : I'll do this, thanks for this
<asac> if he is not available soon, I can take it on my plate to evaluate
<saivann> asac : Okay
<saivann> asac : I'm also working on lightning-extension-locales and sunbird-locales 0.7 for Hardy, what would you think if these two packages were merged into one package? After all, sunbird and lightning-extension have the same source package
<asac> yeah ... sounds good ... just remember that maybe the mozilla locale packages will be provided by launchpad translation in the end of hardy cycle
<asac> but for now it would be good to have at least locales :)
<saivann> asac : you mean that soonly all Mozilla apps will be automatically translated with rosetta?
<asac> unfortunately the guy doing this is on holiday till mid of january
<asac> so i am not really up-to-date what is going on
<asac> but in the end it should happen automatically from what i understood
<asac> (but given that i haven't seen a single package it might as well just be idealistic to assume that we can use it in hardy)
<saivann> asac : Okay, I'll drop the idea of the "all-in-one" package, but I'll finish both sunbird-locales and lightning-extension-locales in a few days
<asac> cool
<saivann> asac : Who's working to put mozilla apps translation in rosetta? Perhaps that I can help on this
<asac> carlos
<asac> but he is gone till mid january ... at best ping me then
<saivann> asac : Ok thanks again
<Ubulette> asac, http://stompbox.typepad.com/blog/2007/12/prism-is-neat.html
<asac> Ubulette: rock!
<jimmy_> 40, 10 isn't exactly under the marque
<jimmy_> it's off
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> jimmy_: does pressing F4 still bring up the popup?
<asac> jimmy_: the ported tarball fails like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2651/
<asac> (to build)
<jimmy_> asac: yes, it does, but again, only after i right click on the page, it won't popup for the 1st time
<asac> ok ... the build failure needed a -lX11
<asac> build is going on
<asac> the X11 problem was probably due to new gtk in hardy
<jimmy_> i don't remember anything related to x11, i am using gutsy
<asac> ok
<asac> jimmy_: how did you port all this?
<jimmy_> did you read my notes?
<jimmy_> carl emailed a copy to you
<asac> jimmy_: ok ... i will fix these issues and try to clean up the whole patch then start the 3.0 branch in git
<jimmy_> i basically diff the 2.0.0.6 FF source, and the MID Browser, then ported those changes over to the FF 3.0 source
<asac> what did you do with the midbrowser/ tree?
<asac> copied it or 3-way diffed midbrowser.xul with browser.xul?
<jimmy_> i clone it over, and then did a 3-way diff
<jimmy_> yeah
<asac> ok fine ... thanks for all the work on this
<jimmy_> i had to, because midbrowser was derived from browser
<jimmy_> it was good it didn't copied everything over, so it wasn't too bad
<asac> i will go through and move things around where appropriate
<asac> there are two things that are important now:
<asac>  support system-xul => mega-startup-booster
<asac> (without we probably startup in 1/3 of time of ffox 2) ... but if we use system-xul it will be 100x
<asac> because the home screen will already load xul for us (i guess)
<asac> 2. gconf backend =>
<asac> there is 0.5 MB patch in bugzilla ... you think you can clean that up (against upstream ffox-3.0 so we can submit it upstream)?
<jimmy_> is that the same gconf patch we had for the MID browser, or a different 1?
<asac> jimmy_: yes ... reusing as much as possible unmodified is the primary goal we currently have (with the small number of devs)
<asac> jimmy_: no the one you had is a hack :)
<asac> well ... maybe you really  had that
<asac> but i think you used the suse one
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321315
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 321315 in Preferences: Backend "New gconf preferences backend" [Normal,New]
<jimmy_> yes, i use the suse one
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<asac> "The existing gconf system-pref code is kinda nasty and is also quite limited in
<asac> the preferences it maps over to Firefox. I've cleaned up Novell's internal
<asac> gconf pref-mapping code (which was even more nasty!) and it's ready for
<asac> submission to the trunk."
<asac> ^^ so thats the cleaned up thing ... and i want this to  finally land upstream (even though the redhat guy raised that gconf might not be for the future, but well we live now imo) :)
<jimmy_> there are 3 patches, i need all of them?
<jimmy_> or just the gconf_backend?
<asac> all i think ... the big patch isn't that big ... it includes the configure diff as well
<asac> and read comment #13
<asac> the patches should probabyl apply pretty cleanly
<asac> (read comments)
<jimmy_> ok
<jimmy_> I'll see if I can patch it to the 2.0.0.6 source, then port it over
<asac> jimmy_: please not
<asac> just do it on 3.0 ... against ffox
<asac> everything else is really wasted time
<jimmy_> the patch is for 3.0?
<asac> read the comments :) ... thats what i asked roc ;)
<asac> comment #12
<asac> shouldn't be too hard from what i read from roc
<asac> if you run into too many diverges let me know ... i can do that then
<jimmy_> because i know that the gconf source changed in FF3.0, that's why i am afraid i won't patch cleanly
<asac> :( you really replaced the build system :(
<asac> jimmy_: well it should be just bit-unthrottling :)
<asac> give it a try
<jimmy_> ok
<asac> (i mean replaced the debian/ directory)
<jimmy_> i didn't touch anything in the debian directory
<asac> yeah it was cwong :(
<jimmy_> i don't even think i included the debian directory in the port i gave you
<jimmy_> what's wrong with the build system?
<asac> no you didn't ... but you gave me CVS directories from firefox 2 mixed with sources from firefox 3 :) ... which was rather confusing
<asac> ok ... great.
<asac> then lets see to get gconf going
<asac> i will open the ffox 3 branch in git and try to untagle the monolithic diff i currently have a bit
<asac> and fix the menu
<asac> are all things that are currently committed to the stable branch already in that -ported thing?
<asac> jimmy_: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=shortlog
<jimmy_> no, carl pushed more changes after i ported it
<jimmy_> the latest fix i have integrated was the gfx/src/gtk/gtk2drawing.c fix that was 11 days ago
<jimmy_> anything newer than that, i didn't integrate those
<asac> ok ... what is that gtk2drawing.c fix about?
<jimmy_> there was a bug on the certificate dialog box, that whenever we access a site that requires you to accept a certificate, if you move the mouse around the certificate dialog randomly, it will crash the browser
<asac> ouch ... ok
<asac> we should investigate the root cause
<asac> (just to keep in mind)
<jimmy_> we originally thought it was related to some hildon theme stuff, because it cannot be reproduced outside the hildonized enviroment
<asac> jimmy_: thats likely
<jimmy_> but Carl later said it was some gtk issue
<jimmy_> and he commited a fix for it, and seem to work
<asac> ok putted it on radar
<Ubulette> asac, why did you commit ppa stuff in xul.dev ?
<asac> he?
<asac> because its the pre-release of an official release?
<asac> or did i mess up completely?
<Ubulette> well, ok. on my side, I now put all my ppa stuff into a ppa branch and I collapse the corresponding changelog in the .dev branch
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... its just to uphold the luxury that we can still have both branches in sync atm
<[reed]> I need to link with nspr for a program I'm writing
<[reed]> $ g++ -o wordCount -Wall -pedantic -lnspr4 -I/usr/include/nspr -Wno-long-long wordCount.cpp
<[reed]> /tmp/ccftoep4.o: In function `main':
<[reed]> wordCount.cpp:(.text+0x1c4): undefined reference to `PL_CompareValues'
<[reed]> ...
<[reed]> (more errors)
<[reed]> what am I doing wrong?
<[reed]> n/m
<[reed]> biesi helped me
<[reed]> thanks
<asac> [reed]: try $(pkg-config --cflags --libs nspr)
<asac> ok
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> that works, too!
<[reed]> $ g++ -o wordCount -Wall -pedantic $(pkg-config --cflags --libs nspr) -Wno-long-long wordCount.cpp
<[reed]> cool
<asac> thats the idea ... .pc files give you the right flags :)
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> thanks
<asac> np
<Ubulette> [reed], the 2 cairo / xrender patches are still waiting, right ?
<[reed]> dunno, haven't looked
<asac> Ubulette: i think its ok if we merge from your .ppa branch when we get close to release ... is that what you mean?
<asac> you don't even have to collapse changelog when merging that way ... as long as all entries are _not_ UNRELEASED its ok to have them in there
<Ubulette> no. ppa changelogs are not welcome on the motu side.. and indeed, it look weird from the outside
<asac> ok ... i have no strong opion on that
<Ubulette> i now just pile up all the new stuff in .dev (or .head), merge in a ppa branch with only a more granual changelog (containing all the ppa rlz)
<Ubulette> in fact, i'm not even pushing my own (~fta) ppa branches. yet i can.
<asac> what do you pile up?
<Ubulette> firefox-3.0.dev.ppa kazehakase.ppa libcairo.ppa nspr.ppa nss.head.ppa ppa prism.ppa seamonkey-1.1.dev.ppa seamonkey-2.0.dev.ppa xulrunner-1.9.dev.ppa miro.ppa
<Ubulette> changelogs
<Ubulette> look at xul.head
<Ubulette> no (recent) ppa
<asac> hmm
<asac> xul.haed is beta 3 already, right?
<Ubulette> not yet
<Ubulette> the patch bumping the versions just landed but as long as I don't change anything, .head will stay b2
<asac> ok ... so lets say xul.head would be ready ... we could then merge it over and just join the changelogs
<Ubulette> untill I merge (or pull) in .dev
<Ubulette> -l
<asac> Ubulette: just to summarize what i understood for a few weeks now:
<Ubulette> merge should work.
<asac> 1. .head: tracks trunk
<asac> 2. .dev tracks current development branch (hardy)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac>   ... in dev there can eventually be uploads to mozillateam ppa
<Ubulette> hm, that I would like to change. ppa should stay out of the picture
<asac> ok, i think it was really not smart to pull to the gutsy branch
<Ubulette> indeed :)
<asac> i should have done that in a merge and change the changelog only on gutsy brnch
<asac> (in the merge i guess)
<Ubulette> yes. it's still possible
<asac> Ubulette: i am not sure how smart bzr is ... will bzr try to merge back the changelog changes even if i do them in the same commit as the merge?
<asac> or will it consider such changes "adaptions" needed for the branch ... no changes
<asac> e.g.
<asac> bzr merge xul.dev xul.stable
<asac> edit xul.stable/debian/changelog to point to gutsy et al
<asac> bzr commit
<asac> then work on .sable and try to merge back ;)
<Ubulette> that will work
<Ubulette> i do that all the time between head and dev
<asac> hmm ... i remember that my changes returned to me :)
<Ubulette> I hope to just merge head into dev for final b2
<asac> what changes do exist on head?
<asac> when was it last merged?
<asac> ok so ... will merging work even to get fixes from stable over dev to head?
<asac> Ubulette: hmm so how far do i need to uncommit the stable branch?
<asac> 58 or something i guess :)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> ok 107 is relase to universe, right?
<asac> stupid me ... looking at firefox-3
<Ubulette> i haven't touch main xul branch in ages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2652/
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 407077
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407077 in Build & Release "Version/config bump up for Gecko 1.9b2" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407077
<asac> Ubulette: strange
<Ubulette> what ?
<Ubulette> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/12/11/ensuring-compatibility-of-add-ons-and-themes-for-firefox-3/
<asac> Ubulette: so has your xulrunner-1.9 branch from which you have the paste diverged from the mt one?
<asac> if so, please keep it :)
<Ubulette> i don't know if it's diverged
<asac> can you push what you have to xulrunner-1.9.old?
<asac> i think launchpad should get a switch that disallows to uncommit from branches
<Ubulette> done
<asac> thanks a lot :)
<Ubulette> I remember I uncommited your 50.
<asac> ah ... ok ... so maybe its just that commit?
<Ubulette> ' Revert version change from last commit. We're not at a9 yet. '
<asac> i just wonder how hard it is to not forget any needed adaption in the one-and-only merge commit :)
<asac> uhh ... there is still galeon in hardy
<asac> i think i won't port that
<Ubulette> i've used galeon for many years, and dropped it when debian refused to fix crashers
<Ubulette> asac, do you really really really want to keep all ppa in .dev ? (especially gutsy/ppa in .dev#80)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-12
<Ubulette> asac, shouldn't we have something like that in ubuntu https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/pages/appversions ?
<Ubulette> with our paths for plugins, addons, whatever
<Ubulette> http://blog.vlad1.com/2007/12/11/graphics-in-mozilla/
<Ubulette> asac, ehh ??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/2653/
<Ubulette> are you sure ??
<asac> yes ... that was always the idea i had on my branch
<asac> later we use system-nspr/nss anywhere ... for now we don't do that in official archive uploads
<asac> s/anyw/everyw/
<Ubulette> DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION contains ~cvs or ~ppa or nothing, then ifeq (,$(DEV_PACKAGE_INDICATION)) is true if it's neither ppa nor cvs, right ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> that was another hick-up :)
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> i'm lost here. initial code was correct
<asac> yes
<asac> i did not think at all apparently ... just saw build failure and did that ... we cannot use system-nss/nspr in gutsy
<Ubulette> that's for sure.
<asac> Ubulette: ok will clean up the branch mess first thing tomorrow morning
<asac> Ubulette: thanks for kicking me :)
<Ubulette> just drop the last one in .dev (ppa + bogus ~cvs fix)
<asac> i will fix it yes
<asac> i will fix the 1.9 branch as well
<Ubulette> and don't touch .head :)
<asac> i won't
<asac> hmm ... moving the hildon backend to xul toolkit will be fun
<asac> otherwise i cannot get access to the native Window
<Ubulette> i know nothing of hildon, what it is ?
<Ubulette> is it
<asac> hard to say :)
<asac> gtk extension to support mobile things
<asac> for instance you can create a gtk menu and it will not be visible ... instead it will open as a popup when you click somewhere on the desktop panel
<Ubulette> hmm. obscure to say the least
<Ubulette> .head is now b2~rc1
<asac> good
<asac> off
<Jazzva> have fun ;)
<Ubulette> xul.head ftbfs with b3pre, update_configure patch diverged. damn. .head will not stay on b2 very long :P
<Ubulette> hmm, the build system of ff3 b2 rc1 is broken for us (libxul). xul is ok but ff3 fails in gnomevfs because missing nspr libs (it's both without system-nss/nspr)
<asac> Ubulette: is ffox 3 really broken? is that for beta 2 branch? or trunk?
 * asac lunch time
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed it
<Ubulette> when you dropped my -1.9 suffix from the .pc files in xul, you forgot to update ff3
<[reed]> asac: attach patches? :)
<asac> [reed]: yes ... i am just doing a test build to verify that i didn't add a glitch
<[reed]> k
<asac> Ubulette: yes, but it shouldn't be a problem for runtime
<Ubulette> it is a problem at build time
<Ubulette> nspr_flags_by_pkg_config_hack.patch
<asac> Ubulette: is your problem due to your system-nspr?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> b2 is not using system-nss/nspr
<Ubulette> remember we had to patch configure as it depends on $(DEPTH)/nsprpub/config/nspr-config which is not in our ff3 tarball ?
<Ubulette> we used pkg-config instead
<Ubulette> hmm..  seems update_configure.patch in xul is not needed. the build system takes care of that already
<asac> Ubulette: the build system?
<asac> ouch
<Ubulette> it worked well for ff3 for months
<asac> sounds like MAINTAINER_MODE
<Ubulette> we had patches for configure.in but no 99_ like patch
<asac> Ubulette: no ... its our debian/rules
<Ubulette> hmm, no, it's not a gnome package ;)
<asac> the idea was to remove that automatic feature once the package becomes stable
<asac> Ubulette: we have: DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF=2.13
<asac> which is why we don't need configure patch
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> i would be fine to drop 99_configure from xul as well .. until we get close to hardy
<asac> just add the line above to the rules
<asac> (if you want to do that)
<asac> but since updating 99_configure with quilt is so trivial, i don't really care
<Ubulette> it's trivial but boring to keep up-to-date in .head
<asac> yeah ... feel free to add the line then
<asac> lets hope that clean will bring us back to unpatches configure in non-embedded tarball layout
<Ubulette> well, I have added update_configure.patch last week only
<asac> [reed]: who do request review from? i guess :bs should do the superreview
<Ubulette> what for ?
<asac> [reed]: it touches mozilla/xulrunner/installer/
<asac> mozilla bug 408062
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408062 in Build Config "Provide short-hand includetype=unstable .pc files for libxul and libxul-embedding" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408062
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<asac> [reed]: ok i requested review from :bs for now
<Ubulette> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10861589/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.firefox-3.0_3.0~b2~rc1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> i386 and lpia are fine
<Ubulette> i'll retry it
<[reed]> asac: yeah, bs
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-b2-rc1.png
<[reed]> lol @ the fire covering up stuff
<[reed]> I should remove that close arrow
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> i miss tab mix plus
<Ubulette> asac, do you have a problem with hardy ?
<asac> yes :) ... why?
<Ubulette> amd64 seems broken
<Ubulette> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/hardy_probs.html
<asac> hmm ... i can only partially upgrade ... but otherwise it works well here
<asac> strange ... what does that list mean?
<Ubulette> look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10862144/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.firefox-3.0_3.0%7Eb2%7Erc1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> Ubulette: ok found out that its gtk breakage which should be fixed soon
<asac> will take a bit to clear the backlog though
<Ubulette> asac, did you clean the xulrunner-1.9 branch ?
<asac> nope ... starting now ... got dragged into more exciting things ;)
<asac> sorry ... now going ahead
<asac> Ubulette: dev branch is correct, except the topmost commit, right?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Ubulette: ok, now i have a problem ...
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> merging everything up to hardy release brings me to changelog with version X on top
<asac> how should i add a changelog entry (that has lower version)
<asac> reschedule the topmost changelog entry? e.g. append ~something to version + flip to gutsy ?
<asac> otherwise the order would get broken i guess
<Ubulette> i don't understand
<Ubulette> you want to merge hardy into gutsy right ?
<asac> a) add new changelog entry with ~something version on top (changelog order is broken)
<asac> yes
<asac> hmm actually its only broken order for version ... not date
<asac> so lets keep it
<Ubulette> so start with the last published version (a8 something) and merge .dev into it
<asac> not sure if it will cause issues if you specify -vXXXX during upload
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what i did
<asac> now i want to do all the adaptions that should not go back to hardy in that commit
<asac> in case one merges back
<Ubulette> you just have to edit changelog a bit and commit
<asac> yes i know :)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> Ubulette: ok bzr is not smart enough ... merging back applies the changes i did during merge commit
<asac> damn ... the changelog popped-up
<Ubulette> why do you want to merge back ?
<asac> ok i think that means: good bye non-cherry-picked back-merges
<Ubulette> do you merge back all your firefox branches ?
<Ubulette> ff2
<asac> Ubulette: i don't want to merge back, but i want to merge back in case i develop fixes on more stable branch :)
<Ubulette> develop for hardy then, so use .dev
<Ubulette> http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/license-policy.html
<asac> Ubulette: yes, we can live with cherry-picking back (which shouldn't happen that often anyways)
<asac> but other development models like having a set of forks that evolve always want to merge back and force and left and right :)
<Ubulette> do we really have 10 active members in this team ?
<asac> Ubulette: depends on how you define active
<asac> hjmf still does eventual bugs
<Ubulette> i don't know, that's on LP
<asac> gnomefreak will hopefully be back soon
<asac> bluekuja_: is somewhat active as well
<asac> tonyyarusso does mozilla related work every now and then
<asac> JenFraggle is sometimes in channel ... same for admiral chicago
<asac> others are most likely MIA
<armin76> plop
<asac> h
<asac> i
<armin76> hrm...what's the difference between pinstripe and winstripe?
<asac> one of those is for mac
<armin76> pinstripe :)
<asac> sure ;)?
<armin76> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/themes/Makefile.in
<armin76>  MacOS X                 Pinstripe (toolkit/themes/pinstripe)
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<asac> jimmy_: pong
<jimmy_> asac: i am looking at the new gconf_backend stuff you gave me, it is essentially the same patch as Suse's
<jimmy_> and it seems to be written for very old code too, so i had to manually patch it
<jimmy_> but i end up with what we currently have
<jimmy_> the patch i got from suse was from the 10.2 release, maybe they updated their as well after he posted this?
<asac> when was 10.2 released?
<jimmy_> let me look it up
<jimmy_> 2006-12-11
<asac> ok ... and the current one doesn't work?
<jimmy_> it works for 2.0.0.6 code base
<jimmy_> but i couldn't get it to work in 3.0 base
<jimmy_> but i didn't spent enough time drilling down on it
<asac> ok ... if you say that the patch is otherwise identical then we need to figure out why
<Ubulette> hmm, someone tried my preview debs with gnome and got no icons: http://pix.nofrag.com/c/d/9/f930b1981dbab04bfa3536222ead9.html
<Ubulette> [reed], rings a bell ?
<jimmy_> let me take a look this afternoon
<jimmy_> i think probably what happened is Robert rewrote the gconf code Novell had and posted this patch, and then Suse integrated this into their own gconf_patch in 10.2 release
<asac> jimmy_: btw, you can build midbrowser --with-libxul-sdk=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9b1/ ... and install latest xulrunner-1.9-dev from mozillateam ppa ... the build should then just take a minute
<asac> i tested that yesterday
<asac> jimmy_: mozillateam ppa is https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> Ubulette: ok currently pushing fixed stable branch
<Ubulette> good
<asac> Ubulette: will cherry pick the revision 152 to .dev
<asac> please cherry pick it as well
<asac> or merge or whatever
<asac> i should have done it on .dev though ... but well, here we go
 * asac off doing some laundry
<asac> jimmy_: in browser/installer/unix/packages-static you removed bin/components/nsBookmarkTransactionManager.js
<jimmy_> asac: did I?
<asac> well you eliminated it in the merge
<asac> :)
<asac> no idea if it was added by us once ..., but i think so
<asac> (i am currently redoing the merge using git and copying your files in if they make sense)
<asac> apparently we added bin/components/libsystem-pref-gconf.so
<asac> (probably because of the gconf component)
<asac> and the line above was in the conflict and was: bin/components/nsBookmarkTransactionManager.js
<jimmy_> i had to merge it with FF 3.0 src too, so if I removed it, then it probably meant FF 3.0 also removed it
<jimmy_> because i remember in FF 3.0, they rewrote the whole bookmark and history with places
<asac> lets see ... i will keep it for now
<jimmy_> yeah, i just checked, they removed it in FF3.0
<asac> you dropped *   locale/@AB_CD@/mozapps/downloads/settingsChange.dtd  (%chrome/overrides/settingsChange.dtd) in browser/locales/jar.mn
<asac> any reasoning? or just a glitch?
<asac> so you say the BookmarkTransationMAnager js file isn't in packages-static anymore?
<asac> jimmy_: ok, the first messy one i don't understand. after resolving conflicts i get
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2676/
<asac> /tmp/firefox-ported/extensions/pref/system-pref/src/Makefile.in (is your file)
<jimmy_> ok, this is the gconf patch, the midbrowser src had the gconf patch applied
<jimmy_> the FF 3.0beta1 code i tar up, didn't have those patched
<jimmy_> that's why it wasn't working
<jimmy_> i couldn't get it to work, so I just left the system-pref alone, so this is the original FF3.0 code
<asac> hmm ... ok i will just go on with the merge and see :)
<jimmy_> yeah, i just copied over the changes we made in mid browser to the 2.0.0.6 source into the 3.0 FF code base
<jimmy_> so if anything is removed, it is because FF 3.0 dropped it
<jimmy_> unless i accidently removed it during the merge :), but i tried to make sure i didn't
<asac> jimmy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2679/ this a midbrowser specific removal?
<asac> (thats again after remove ... so midbrowser 3 removed it from ffox 3)
<jimmy_> FF 3 removed it from FF 2, so I did the same thing in MID browser 3 from MID browser 2
<jimmy_> i have a staff meeting now, brb in a hour
<Ubulette> asac, you didn't merge once again ?
<asac> he?
<asac> jimmy_: no ff3 still had that specific line ... nevermind
<asac> jimmy_: so just a glitch ... fixed
<Ubulette> asac, donno. I got 39 revisions removed and 42..51 new. I expected 1, maybe 2
<asac> Ubulette: no ... i fixed the branch
<asac> previously i accidentially removed all from 42..51 because i pushed the .dev branch
<asac> now i took revision 50 from the original branch (as it was before) and merged the .dev branch on it
<asac> so previously 42..50 were lost
<asac> i resurrected them now
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> asac, didn't you say that you patched totem for xul 1.9 ?
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> will it land ?
<asac> yes
<asac> wanted to fix addons dirs first
<Ubulette> amd64 fixed
<Ubulette> b2 rc1 seems good. the guy without icons fixed it by removing the Tester extension.
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> far better than b1 in fact
<asac> hopefully :)
<asac> jimmy_: ok the merge is building :) ... lets see
<asac> i kept the midbrowser directory of you unmodified for now ... we can then work on the git branch to get things right
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-13
<jimmy_> asac: ok, that sounds good
<asac> jimmy_: you worked abit with the gconf patch ... could you figure out what the root cause is that it currently doesn't work?
<asac> jimmy_: i looked a bit into it and the code looked as it should work and it indeed worked when you refrained to "lock" the preferences
<asac> so ... don't lock in code, but just overwriting retrieved the settings from gconf and applied them
<asac> my suspicion was the locking a preference implicitly reverts the exposed value for a key to the "default" value ... now they used the default value to backup the original and the "user" value to set the value retrieved from gconf
<asac> so you always see the manual values even though the user prefs are right for that run :)
<asac> but that was rather a quick look, so maybe i missed some details ;)
<Ubulette> asac, mozclient... so far, i expose a mozclient-get-orig-source so callers have to include + add get-orig-source: mozclient-get-orig-source. I've done that just to give a reminder inside callers debian/rules that the get-orig rule is there but it's all done by mozclient. What do you think ?
<asac> not sure :)
<asac> for cdbs nothing is reminded as well :)
<asac> its just one include line
<asac> and because according to persia its a standard, we can just code that standard :)
<asac> what about watch?
<Ubulette> I can already hear revu guys say "hey, you need a get-orig-source target, please add it, I'm not advocating this"
<asac> yeah don't bother
<asac> just give an explanation and i will advocate ;)
<asac> i doubt they will
<asac> but well, nobody knows :)
<asac> we just have to bring up an official mozillateam document somewhere stating that _this_ is best-practice
<asac> mozilla package policy :)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> we should rather also ship default README.mozclient
<asac> and state there which rules are available
<asac> then comment mozclient.mk properly ... and done.
<asac> will there be cdbs specifics things? or just general make?
<Ubulette> nothing from cdbs
<Ubulette> i'm using cdbs for the packaging
<Ubulette> ultra light
<Ubulette> it's a native package
<Ubulette> my 1st native package :S
<asac> yeah :)
<Ubulette> I assume I have to put copyright headers everywhere
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> asac,
<Ubulette>  dpkg-genchanges  >../mozclient_0.1_i386.changes
<Ubulette> dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file debian/files: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-genchanges gave error exit status 2
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> debian/files ??
<asac> no idea
<asac> looks like a follow-up error
<asac> ok off
<Ubulette> found it. nm
<asac> Ubulette: so persia wants mozclient to go in cdbs?
<asac> cwong1: jimmy_: i committed the firefox 3 merge to the WORKING branch
<asac> once we have sorted the blockers out we can push it to the real master branch
<asac> cwong1: don't get confused why i didn't take the theme changes, but it was too much out of sync to properly display things and we will have system/stock icons in b2 anyway
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> Ubulette: hi
<asac> debian bug 428582
<ubotu> Debian bug 428582 in binutils "xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2 (mips/unstable): FTBFS: relocation overflow" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/428582
<asac> ups
<asac> debian bug 449448
<ubotu> Debian bug 449448 in xulrunner "Please package xulrunner 1.9 in the upstream way" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/449448
<Ubulette> so, i don't get the conclusion ? go way or what ?
<Ubulette> -go+no
<asac> no idea
<asac> i just asked ;)
<asac> i don't see any valid arguments so far
<armin76> no mips? :D
<armin76> see, ubuntu is missing mips as well :P
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> don't like mips? :P
<Ubulette> asac, another user got no icon with gnome and b2 rc1
<Ubulette> and kde too
 * asac lunch
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> asac, ?
<asac> places is killing me ;)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> in midbrowser, bookmarks don't work ... now i looked and the bookmarks toolbar in firefox-3.0 is empty as well
<asac> any idea?
<asac> this is all b1
<asac> what was the reason when you last had empty bookmarks toolbar?
<Ubulette> donno, it worked again a few days after b1 in b2pre, a regression of some kind. I've tried to isolate the fix in bonsai, no way
<asac> Ubulette: well ... i have not received a single bug about that
<asac> or did we?
<asac> so why is it me now?
<asac> and i am sure that bookmarks worked
<Ubulette> it worked with a nex profile
<Ubulette> new
<jones> jussi01: i am ableto watch all other vids on the web and have all repo's enabled. nonfree is enable as well. the only ones that do not play are these ones on nfl.com
<Ubulette> my old profile from ff2 didn't
<jones> sorry....anyone know how to watch the videos on nfl.com? they do not work in ubuntu but they do via virtualbox. i am able to watch other videos just not the gameclips like these...http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d804f7e5f
<asac> what format is it?
<jones> asac: are u asking me that question? if so i am pretty sure it is flash
<asac> which flash player do you have installed?
<jones> i am not sure to be hinest. how can i check?
<asac> in location bar type .... about:plugins
<jones>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<jones>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<asac> anything about gnash there?
<asac> (on that page)
<jones> nope. i guess there should be? lol
<asac> no
<asac> no idea then ... the video works for me
<asac> please post your $HOME/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat
<asac> use paste.ubuntu.com
<jones> i know... others can watch them as well as in virtualbox they work. will do just a sec
<jones> i sthis what u need?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/2688/
<asac> jones: never ever install flash from adobe website manually
<asac> remove everything you have in .mozilla/plugins/ that is flash related
<asac> and install the
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree package
<jones> sorry. :( i was trying to fi it
<asac> jones: the paste isn't complete
<asac> oh its not
<asac> ok
<asac> remove *flash* from .mozilla/plugins/
<jones> all i see in that dir is a file libflashplayer.so... just delete that?
<asac> and see if it helps
<asac> yes
<asac> then verify that you have 9.0 r48
<asac> in about:plugins
<asac> (not r115)
<Ubulette> asac, i assume you've read the mozclient debate from yesterday. What do you think ?
<Ubulette> got a bit angry at the end
<asac> why?
<asac> Ubulette: i assume you refer to the idea to put this in cdbs?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> what about packages not using cdbs at all ?
<asac> yeah ... what about putting it in xulrunner-1.9-dev ?
<asac> i think almost all except xulrunner-1.9 it self would depend on it if they need it?
<jones> ok....i deleted the file and ran "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" it stated it was already the newest version. i looked back in about:config and there is only r48. here is the new paste bin with all the info http://paste.ubuntu.com/2689/  i appreciate all the help
<asac> (well ... not for now, but in the future ;))
<asac> jones: so the problem persists?
<asac> do other flash things work?
<asac> like youtube?
<jones> yes. i can watch all other vids on the web but not these game clips. http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d804f7e5f  i can watch them in virtualbox and on a windows pc
<jones> the vid on the front page plays just fine
<asac> hmm
<asac> most likely a graphics driver issue then i guess
<asac> which graphics setup are you running?
<asac> do you have desktop effects enabled?
<asac> jones: you could also try to start firefox in safe mode: like firefox -safe-mode (from the command line)
<jones> i have a nvidia gpu and am currently running compiz. it is butter smooth as well'i am new so i dont realy know what driver it is. i enabled it via the restricted driver manager
<asac> maybe there is an extension interfering somehow (well i think chances are low but definitly a try)
<asac> jones: ok ... try -safe-mode ... if that doesn't help, try to disable desktop effects
<asac> or even try to disable the nvidia driver in restricted manager
<jones> firefox-safe-mode? says commend not found
<asac> firefox -safe-mode
<jones> ahh
<asac> (space)
<asac> Ubulette: anyway ... its just a suggestion ... I doubt that persia is really firm about not having a mozilla-dev-tools package or something
<jones> that opened firefox and it went to safe-mode.com. i then went to nfl and it did not work
<jones> i wil try the desktop effects now. i really do appreciate it
<asac> Ubulette: apt-get install --reinstall xulrunner-1.9 tells me that it cannot be downloaded ... wtf?
<asac> (hardy)
<asac> jones: ?
<asac> if it went to safe mode then you mistyped
<asac> just firefox -safe-mode :)
<Ubulette> did you update 1st, remember it was not installable yesterday on amd64 because of some gtk stuff ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i did update ... upgrade and everything :)
<asac> Reinstallation of xulrunner-1.9 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<asac> Reinstallation of xulrunner-1.9-dev is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<asac> it is not even tried to redownload
<Ubulette> what does madison say ?
 * asac switching to primary mirror
<Ubulette> it's not (yet) listed at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/hardy_probs.html
<asac> hmm yesterday it was on that list ... so lets see if primary mirror cures me
<asac> madison doesn't work for me :(
<Ubulette> eh?
<Ubulette> no problem here
<Ubulette> $ apt-cache madison xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b3~cvs20071212t0935+bbot-1 | http://www.sofaraway.org firefox-minefield/ Packages
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b2~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<asac> Ubulette: dpkg -S madison ?
<asac> which package is it from?
<asac> wow apt-get autoremoved just removed restricted-manager
<asac> ;)
<asac> still cannot be downloaded
<asac> bummer
<Ubulette> madison is built-in, i think
<asac> he?
<asac> not for me ;)
<asac> which madison?
<Ubulette> an apt-cache command
<asac> oh its rmadison for me
<asac>  rmadison  xulrunner-1.9
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~a8-0ubuntu2 | gutsy/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 |         hardy | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<Ubulette> gutsy
<asac> something is fucked up here i would say ... why is there gutsy/universe?
<asac> its nowhere in sources.list
<Ubulette> rmadison is remote
<Ubulette> apt-cache madison is local
<asac>  apt-cache madison xulrunner-1.9
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<asac> looks good
<asac> no idea whats going on
<asac> damn
<jones> ok.... turning off desktop effects was an ordeal with all the widgets on   lol...  but it does work in safe mode even with effects on
<asac> jones: sorry ;)
<asac> so -safe-mode works now?
<asac> and without it works if no effects are on?
<asac> strange
<jones> yes the vids will play in safe mode but not "normal" mode
<asac> if -safe-mode works ... try to disable your extensions one by one until you find the intruder
<asac> and let me know which one caused this
<asac> (procedure: disalbe extension 1 ...restart ... test ... if doesn't work, disable extension 2 .... restart ... and so one
<asac> )
<jones> i only have 2 extensions. adblock plus and a ubuntu one. u think it could be the add blocker?
<asac> if the ubuntu one is ubufox then its most likely adblock
<jones> it is ad-block. i disabled and it works like a champ. can i set an exception for it. i am looking now
<asac> jones: yeah :) ... apparently ad-block thinks its an advertisement ;)
<jones> sometimes the easiest answer is the rigt one.  lmao
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok have fun
<asac> doesn't adblock notify users if it blocks something?
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> Ubulette: what have you changed for miro in your ppa?
<asac> (vs what is in mt)?
<Ubulette> read my branch
<asac> i hate to read ;)
 * asac looking
<Ubulette> seem the flash above contains embedded ads
<asac> maybe its just accidentially blacklisted? or does it load from ad urls?
<Ubulette> when i read http://static.nfl.com/static/site/flash/videogallery.swf, ad block plus blocks http://ad.doubleclick.net/879366/DartShell7_6.swf
<asac> Ubulette: so you didn't integrate my miro patch yet?
<Ubulette> i have a filter for http://ad.*/*
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> not yet
<asac> ok
<asac> have you tested miro from mt?
<asac> is it good enough for upload?
<jones> i really appreciate the help. i was in he main ubuntu channel last night and know one had any ideas. i was able to set an exception and it works now.
<Ubulette> asac, not tested. i was on mozclient
<asac> jones: great ... just give back and help other ubuntu users with firefox issues :)
<asac> (more or less kidding) :)
<asac> Ubulette: ok
<Ubulette> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/firefox/mozclient.dev
<Ubulette> plz have a look
<Ubulette> build with bzr bd --native
<jones> i am still learning. firefox isnt really my specialty as u could prob tell. but i will do what i can. thanks again
<asac> jones: np
<asac> Ubulette: why do we still call DEBIAN_* ... e.g. why not MOZCLIENT_DATE/TAG ?
<Ubulette> no reason. could be anything.
<asac> any reason to not call it MOZCLIENT_... like all the other parameters?
<Ubulette> the idea was to have DEBIAN_* params from debian/rules and  MOZCLIENT_* from all projects *.mk
<Ubulette> hm, the top level makefile is a left over, no need
<asac> Ubulette: i wonder if we really need the patches
<asac> why not do something like:
<asac> include mozilla/client.mk
<asac> MODULES_nspr += ...
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> i've modified browser
<asac> why? you don't modify LOCALES_toolkit, but still _browser appears to need more locales further down?
<asac> ah sorry
<asac> misread the patch
<Ubulette> well, maybe it could work
<Ubulette> good idea
<asac> LOCALES_xulbrowser = $(filter-out $(LOCALES_toolkit) ...
<asac> ?
<asac> how about hat?
<asac> e.g. not modifying the browser, but filtering out later :)
<asac> if we don't need patches, users could easily extend mozclient without adding things to mozclient itself
<asac> we could of course allow to add patches for individual projects as well
<asac> like: MOZCLIENT_EXTRA_PATCHFEST_SET=debian/myspecial_client.patch :)
<asac> but i think being able to assemble the checkout list in the .mk files would be good enough
<Ubulette> hm, no, it will not work
<asac> why?
<asac> right ... you don't do the checkouts on your own
<asac> right?
<asac> ok lets keep it that way then
<Ubulette> in the end, it's still doing make -f $(MOZ_CLIENT) checkout  blabla so tweaking variables in .mk will not work
<asac> right
<asac> but can we make the patches modularized then? e.g. for nspr, only nspr patch is applied?
<asac> or is that the current state?
<Ubulette> it's not. could be
<asac> ok ... not important ... maybe a wishlist for future
<asac> Ubulette: ok, so do we want to keep it as mozclient ... or use mozilla-dev-tools or something?
<Ubulette> it's named after mozilla/client.mk
<asac> yeah i know :)
<asac> just wonder if this will be extended in future to serve other purposes as well
<asac> but i guess for now its good as it is
<Ubulette> i still have the idea to also repack real tarballs, using uscan and watch files
<Ubulette> like in my seamonkey 1.1.dev branch
<Ubulette> with that, you can even do ff2
<asac> yes, that would be nice
<asac> but would it still be "mozclient" ?
<Ubulette> eheh
<Ubulette> i'll per branch patches too. soon, we'll have 1.9.1 and trunk will be 2.0
<asac> soon?
<asac> since you usually breath in dailies, i haven't thougth that you would say "soon" for a few month ;)
<jimmy_> asac: i think the gconf should work, i just wasn't building it correctly before or linking it correctly, i am doing another run again :)
<asac> jimmy_: ok ... please do so against the git WORKING branch
<asac> so i don't need to replay things
<asac> jimmy_: anyway .. the patch is sooo huge given that the current gconf thing works almost properly (except for the locking of the prefs)
<asac> jimmy_: so do you understand what is actually fixed?
<jimmy_> asac: i wasn't building it correctly i think, because the makefile i copied over didn't build because it was complaining about missing MODULE_NAME
<Ubulette> !info venkman hardy
<ubotu> Package venkman does not exist in hardy
<jimmy_> and i had to fix some macros on how to define IIDs in the header file, since FF 3 changed the macros
<jimmy_> i am testing it now, seem to be working
<Ubulette> !info venkman
<ubotu> Package venkman does not exist in gutsy
<Ubulette> tsts
<asac> jimmy_: ok great
<asac> jimmy_: one issue i had with firefox 3 that is currently in git, is that places/bookmarks appears to be more or less broken
<asac> we should look into it before pushing out preview packages of firefox 3
<asac> jimmy_: did you find the git tree?
<Ubulette> asac, have a look at #motu plz
<jimmy_> which git tree?
<asac> i committed things to WORKING branch in our git repository
<asac> please work on top of that from now
<asac> if you don't do a debug build you can build with system xul ... which just takes 3 minutes to build then :)
<asac> (quite tempting, right?)
<asac> jimmy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2706/
<asac> you have to get the xulrunner-1.9 beta 1 package from mozillateam archive if you work on gutsy though
<asac> but for development it should be fine
<asac> well ... if you want to fix gconf you probably need a full build as its not a firefox feature i guess
<Ubulette> hm, debian ships it in /usr/share/mozilla-extensions/venkman/
<asac> Ubulette: i don't understand the issue
<jimmy_> oh, ok, Carl just mentioned to me, i thought you had a different tree than his one
<asac> who uploaded xulrunner-1.9-venkman?
<Ubulette> us
<asac> jimmy_: no i am working on moblin
<asac> jimmy_: i didn't commit on top of master ... once we switch we will push things over to master from WORKING
<asac> jimmy_: so please work on WORKING :) ... so we don't end up sending tarballs around ;)
<asac> cwong1: there?
<cwong1> asac: hey
<jimmy_> asac: right, when I commit the fixes of gconf, i'll do it on the WORKING branch
<asac> cwong1: hi ... menu is working on WORKING :)
<asac> cwong1: one thing ... i didn't import the themes folder ... there are two points:
<cwong1> asac: good...I am just about to download the fiels and do a test build
<asac> 1. its incomplete
<asac> 2. in beta2 stock icons will be used
<cwong1> that is fine.. we are going to create a new theme anyway
<asac> if we want bigger icons for a preview package based on beta1 we should copy over the firefox 3 themes folder
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: read above
<asac> the point is beta 2 will use the icons you ship in the gnome theme
<asac> so you don't need to create a theme ;)
<cwong1> oh
<cwong1> didn't know that
<asac> thats why i am saying it :)
<asac> i will bring up a plain firefox 3 beta2 build tomorrow to the mozillateam gutsy ppa so you can take a look how well it suites the needs then
<cwong1> ok sounds good
<asac> cwong1: you would need libgnomeui on your system ... but i guess thats installed anyway, right?
<cwong1> asac: let me check
<asac> Ubulette: did i upload venkman? or bluekuja ?
<Ubulette> i did it, you upped it. it's part of xul 1.9
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> mike did it too but from the addon repo https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/venkman/0.9.87.2-1ubuntu1
<Ubulette> same version, but with chrome reg
<asac> Ubulette: so do we want to keep it in xul? or maintain the standalone source package?
<Ubulette> providing sources are maintained in the xul tree in cvs, it would make sense to keep ours but the other one should work with ice*
<Ubulette> i have no strong feeling for either solution
<Ubulette> Bug 50839 is not fixed. flash is holding the focus, that's a known behaviour
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50839 in firefox-3.0 "If the mouse is hold on a flash animation keyboard and mouse scrolling stop to work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50839
<Ubulette> same as gtk menus
<asac> Ubulette: its fixed in beta2
<asac> according to upstream
<asac> Ubulette: do you get bugmail on those packages at all?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok
<cwong1> asac: I dont have libgnomenui installed in my system.  And  looks like image-creator is not pulling that in when building an image. So I need to install this package to see the theme stuffs to work correctly, right?
<asac> cwong1: yes, in beta2 you need that to get proper icons
<cwong1> ok I am going to give it a try. Tx
<asac> if we don't want that lib on mobile images we should figure out if we can replace the functionality
<asac> cwong1: yeah ... i will tell you when there is a firefox package to test the theming available tomorrowq
<cwong1> I dont see any problem in having that in our image as long as the size is not too big
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: try apt-get install libgnomeui-0 ... to see whatelse is pulled in by that
<cwong1> asac: will do
<cwong1> asac: the sources we currently have is beta 1 not beta 2. right?  Beta 2 have frozen but not release yet until next Friday?
<asac> not sure about the actual release date, but shouldn't take that long, right
<asac> and yes ... its frozen
<cwong1> so do we have beta 2 source in WORKING now or beta 1?
<asac> beta 1 atm
<asac> i integrated what jimmy did
<cwong1> ok
<asac> we can go directly ahead if you don't mind
<cwong1> go directly ahead with beta 2 source is fine with me
<asac> i just want to get an ack that what is currently in git doesn't have regressions over what jimmy did
<cwong1> k
<cwong1> got to run...  back in an hr... and thanks for the help in moving to ff3.0
<asac> i will wait for jimmy committing gconf ... then will merge to beta2 rcX
<asac> cwong1: a pleasure ;)
<jimmy_> asac: i fixed the gconf and preference dialog, i'll commit those changes after carl comes back from lunch
<asac> jimmy_: please commit them seperately
<asac> e.g. not in one big commit
<jimmy_> ok
<asac> jimmy_: do you need to update configure?
<jimmy_> no
<asac> great
<asac> let me know once you committed it so i can verify ;)
<jimmy_> ok
<asac> jimmy_: can you please test the git branch and see if there are any regressions over what you send me?
<[reed]> any of you all good with gdm / xorg / etc. problems? for a long time, I've had everything working, but I bought a new 22" monitor, and I was trying to get it to use the right screen resolution. I decided to try out displayconfig-gtk to see if it could help, but it's only screwed up all my settings. Now, X seems only start from /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe even though I know /etc/X11/xorg.conf works (as I've used that config for months
<[reed]> ). I can't figure out why it is failing back to xorg.conf.failsafe every time. ideas?
<asac> ouch
<asac> [reed]: i think failsafe is used if X doesn't come up
<asac> any problems in X log?
<[reed]> ok, so, how can figure out why X isn't coming up?
<asac> Xorg.log
<[reed]> well, the screen flickers 3 times slightly
<[reed]> Xorg.log only contains info about failsafe
<[reed]> that's the problem :(
<asac> last run is /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... probably its in /var/log/Xorg.1.log ?
<Ubulette> people are turning crazy with icons in b2 rc1
<asac> [reed]: strange thing is that i don't even have xorg.conf.failsafe ... what happens if you move that file away?
 * [reed] does so
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<asac> Ubulette: complains?
<jimmy_> asac: sure, i'll do it after i come back from lunch
<asac> jimmy_: great.
<[reed]> I have a ton of gtk2 commits to do
<[reed]> for Firefox
<[reed]> to make more stuff better
<asac> for beta3?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> widget gtk2, that is
<[reed]> but I can't do them until my screen resolution is fixed
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> why oh why did I even try to use displayconfig-gtk
<[reed]> I'm pretty sure that's what screwed me
<Ubulette> asac, i've done some propaganda on the forum yesterday ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638801
<[reed]> ok, let me try this
<[reed]> brb
<asac> Ubulette: nothing that concerns me in that thread
<Ubulette> really ? then don't use my work for b2 at all and do better
<asac> he?
<asac> i think you misread
<asac> < Ubulette> people are turning crazy with icons in b2 rc1
<Ubulette> got some pm too
<asac> i meant that the comments don't look fatal ... no idea why they don't see icons on first start
<asac> still cannot reinstall xul 1.9 from plain hardy
<asac> bummer
<asac> thats strange
<asac> removing the packages helped
<asac> now it downloads
<Ubulette> http://people.mozilla.com/~faaborg/files/20071207-iconsM2/iconsM2i2.png_large.png
<Ubulette> seems very incomplete to me
<asac> Ubulette: yeah mac won't get a web-feed icon :)
<asac> good to see that mac is the most incomplete one :)
<Ubulette> http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2007/12/13/a-first-look-at-firefox-3s-icons/
<Ubulette> (the text going with the picture)
<asac> and i am happy that i don't need to use vista
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-14
<RAOF> asac: Pong!
<Ubulette> lol, that's latency ;)
<RAOF> Not mor than a day :P
<RAOF> Ah, awesome.  Hurray for irssi's hilight window.
<RAOF> I'll check out the xulified ppa package shortly :)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404493
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404493 in Widget: Gtk "Native GTK style for arrows" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404493
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 405561
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405561 in File Handling "nsGnomeVFSService.cpp has new libgnomevfs/gnome-vfs-utils.h system header dependency" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405561
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 402742
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 402742 in ImageLib "Stock icons will not display if libgnomeui is not present" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402742
<Ubulette> damn, can't find it
<asac> RAOF: hey
<asac> Ubulette: fun with bugzilla?
<asac> or bonsai + bot?
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> looking into the gnome integration. reed mentionned tons of patches in queue. Can't find any
<Ubulette> asac, ff3 on kde http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ms0.png
<Ubulette> ff2 from the same guy: http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2jh0.png
<asac> search for need-checkin
<asac> look on the tinderbox?
<Ubulette> bugzilla
<asac> yay ... thats what kde users deserve ;)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408119
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408119 in Widget: Gtk "Firefox should clear gtk icon cache on theme change" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408119
<asac> what was the gnome integration bug again?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 407044
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 407044 in Download Manager "Download manager should use more Linux stock icons" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407044
<asac> more :)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 406982
<asac> well thats not the right one either
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406982 in OS Integration "Toolbar separator margin too big" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406982
<asac> what was the one that landed the first few patches ;)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 406883
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406883 in General "New style for Preferences, Addons and PageInfo header" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406883
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 406676
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406676 in Widget: Gtk "GTK Menu Separator is not painted natively" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406676
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 406672
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406672 in OS Integration "Please add 'back' and 'forward' stock icons to help viewer under Linux." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406672
<Ubulette> ahah
<asac> mozilla bug 402742
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 402742 in ImageLib "Stock icons will not display if libgnomeui is not present" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402742
<asac> thats the one
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=292112
<asac> yeah
<asac> Ubulette: do we build with --enable-gnomeui?
<Ubulette> ff3 yes, xul no
<Ubulette> hm
<Ubulette> no to both
<asac> we need to
<Ubulette> --enable-gnomevfs in ff3
<asac> but we have to take extra care that we do the gnome-support split
<asac> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: so whats his problem?
<asac> does he have the gnome theme package installed?
<Ubulette> what's bothering me is that even gnome users have issues
<Ubulette> kde was expected
<asac> mozilla bug Bug 406868
<asac> mozilla Bug 406868
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406868 in ImageLib "Fallback scheme for -moz-icon" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406868
<asac> thats what we need
<asac> otherwise kde users will die
<asac> Ubulette: the gnome users that complained in forum were cured by "real" restart
<Ubulette> donno
<asac> Ubulette: do you have mozilla bug 406037 already?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406037 in Toolbars "'back', 'stop', 'reload' icons missing..." [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406037
<Ubulette> no
<asac> oh
<asac> :)
<asac> its a dupe of the other
<asac> anyway ... try to build with gnomeui
<asac> i read https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402742#c74
<Ubulette> 402742 is supposed to be in b2
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 402742 in ImageLib "Stock icons will not display if libgnomeui is not present" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... read that comment
<asac> try with --enable-gnomeui
<asac> "otherwise
<asac> icons may not appear in the navigation toolbar and other places"
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> but it sounds buggy to me
<asac> but take care that the xulrunner-1.9 package is still not depends contaminated
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> oh [reed] is back
<[reed]> and still broken, though
<Ubulette> solved your X ?
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> since xorg creates xorg.conf.failsafe and uses it, it overwrites the log files
<[reed]> so, I can never figure out why xorg isn't processing my xorg.conf
<[reed]> because I have no log files!
<asac> you should kick bryce :)
<Ubulette> i have zillions of backups of my xorg.conf
<asac> in ubuntu-devel :) ... tell him that you cannot read the log because of fail safe ;)
<Ubulette>   --disable-gnomeui       Disable libgnomeui support (default: auto, optional at runtime) "
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> default auto.. auto disabled or what ?
<Ubulette> damn, I have 57 tabs
<[reed]> meaning it's enabled by default
<[reed]> but if you don't have gnomeui, it'll disable it
<Ubulette> checking for libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.2.0... yes
<Ubulette> checking MOZ_GNOMEUI_CFLAGS... -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/inclu
<Ubulette> de -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gail-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1
<Ubulette> checking MOZ_GNOMEUI_LIBS... -pthread -lgnomeui-2 -lSM -lICE -lbonoboui-2 -lgnomevfs-2 -lgnomecanvas-2 -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lbonobo-2 -lbonobo-activation -lart_lgpl_2 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgconf-2 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0
<Ubulette> #define MOZ_ENABLE_GNOMEUI 1
<Ubulette> ok, so we have it.
<[reed]> Ubulette: so, I know I have a working xorg.conf that I can use
<[reed]> but it's failing and going to failsafe still
<Ubulette> so you're in failsafe or in console ?
<[reed]> failsafe
<[reed]> but I've been in console a lot, too
<[reed]> failsafe is annoying at 800x600
<[reed]> :(
<[reed]> but at least my networking works under failsafe
<[reed]> it doesn't work under console
<Ubulette> you're running ubuntu ?
<[reed]> ...
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> gutsy ? hardy ?
<[reed]> gutsy
<Ubulette> try to start without xorg.conf
<Ubulette> let Xrand do everything for you
<[reed]> I might run the latest Firefox builds, but I'm not *gutsy* (pun intended!) to run the latest Hardy
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> when you know when not to accept an upgrade, you're on the safe side. I've been running dev OS for 10+ years, I never had anything major
<[reed]> I do upgrade to beta releases of ubuntu, though
<Ubulette> did you try to start X without conf ?
<[reed]> not yet
<[reed]> I'll try now
<[reed]> was waiting to see if bryce had ideas
<[reed]> :/
<Ubulette> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10301
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 10301 in freetype font backend "LCD filtering patch" [Normal,New]
<asac> ubotu: can you include that in your cairo packages?
<asac> and see if things improve ;)
<asac> or does system cairo still have regressions?
<Ubulette> i'm back to no system cairo as it corrupted big pages
<Ubulette> but i'm still running cairo 1.5.4 for everything else
<Ubulette> no issue so far
<asac> ubotu: use 24x8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about use 24x8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> to fix big pages
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<asac> or do you do that already?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> seems i also need a patched fontconfig
<asac> it should fix the pig page corruption
<asac> for what? for the patch?
<Ubulette> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13566
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 13566 in library "Fontconfig options for freetype sub-pixel filter configuration" [Enhancement,New]
<asac> (LCD ...)?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Ubulette: the last patch doesn't need that
<asac> from what i read in bug
<Ubulette> "I've created bug 13566 with the modification patch to fontconfig that allows the cairo patch to apply."
<asac> you might need an unpatched fontconfig though :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13566 in file-roller "Faulty drag and drop behavior for fileroller (dup-of: 13199)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13566
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13199 in file-roller "Drag n' Drop directories from File-Roller is somewhat tricky" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13199
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> really ... thats what the bug claims: ubuntu fontconfig tried to do the fix in 13566, but failed miserably ;)
<asac> so here a patch that works with pristine fontconfig
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> are we reading the same bug ?
<Ubulette> comment 23 and 25
<asac> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10301#c21
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 10301 in freetype font backend "LCD filtering patch" [Normal,New]
<asac> but well
<asac> the comment maybe you really need the patch
<Ubulette> we have two lcd patches in fontconfig
<Ubulette>   * debian/patches/03_ubuntu_lcd_filter.patch:
<Ubulette>     - Allow LCD filter configuration for when subpixel rendering
<Ubulette>   * debian/patches/04_ubuntu_monospace_lcd_filter_conf.patch:
<Ubulette>     - Use the legacy LCD filter for Monospace fonts smaller than 12px.
<Ubulette> I assume they should be dropped
<asac> no idea if both needs to be replaced
<asac> prepare a debdiff ;)
<asac> and submit
<asac> who added those patches?
<Ubulette> scott
<Ubulette> doko did the last merge from debian two weeks ago
<asac> yeah scott is the right one to ask then
<asac> Ubulette: you have any idea why symbols that are on .o might not be available if those .o files put into a .so?
<Ubulette> at 3:45am, no :)
<asac> thats rather strange:
<asac> i do
<asac> ar x /usr/lib/xul*/libxpcomglue.a
<asac> then
<asac> g++ -shared -fPIC -lnspr4 *.o -o /tmp/libxpcomglue.so
<asac> but when linking some simply thing just invoking one extern "C" function ... its not there anymore :(
<[reed]> Ubulette: whee... that at least got me 1600x1200 on my laptop
<Ubulette> asac, so you want a glue.so no ?
<[reed]> but I also disabled fglrx
<[reed]> hmm
<Ubulette> so what did you do ?
<[reed]> I removed xorg.conf
<asac> Ubulette: i am playing around if its doable :)
<Ubulette> cool
<[reed]> but I kinda need fglrx to work :)
<Ubulette> asac, don't tell benjamin, he'll kill you
<asac> Ubulette: i will not do it without permission
<asac> i want to resolve this mess
<asac> i want it to be included upstream ;)
<asac> ha ... was obvious ;)
<asac> VISIBILITY_FLAGS are not good if they hide everything ;)
<Ubulette> strange, none of the patches are clean
<Ubulette> fontconfig 2.5.0 both
<Ubulette> i've patched fontconfig, i'll do cairo tomorrow
<Ubulette> night
<asac> night
<Ubulette> bug 116236
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116236 in libcairo "evince shows a mostly blank pdf" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116236
<Ubulette> bug 173861
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173861 in libcairo "[CVE-2007-5503 security fix regression] firefox crashes after upgrading to libcairo2 1.4.10-1ubuntu4.1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173861
<asac> hi
<asac> btw, i am on holidays now :)
<asac> though it shouldn't make a big difference
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> how many days/weeks per year do you have ?
<asac> not many
<asac> 20
<Ubulette> 20 days per year ?
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> waawww
<asac> imo doesn't matter much if its 0, 10 20 30 40
<asac> its all a bargain ... you can also take unpaid holidays
<Ubulette> I have 9 weeks, paid
<asac> yeah
<asac> but if you would have 0 weeks you could earn 9 weeks more money :)
<Ubulette> no
<asac> and then take 4 weeks unpaid ... which would give you 5 more weeks payment
<asac> think about it ;)
<asac> its all a compensation thing
<Ubulette> there's a law against that in france
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats a problem then :)
<asac> you have 9 weeks minimum?
<asac> we have 4 weeks minimum in germany ... but default is 6 weeks
<Ubulette> 5w min + 20 days thanks to the 35h/w law
<asac> ha
<asac> well
<asac> i find it good to have minimal holidays and guaranteed insurance if you are a dependent worker
<asac> but i don't feel like a dependent worker ... and after all i am not employed, but a contractor
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> which would usually mean 0 holidays :)
<asac> e.g. it means  you are free to go whenever it suites the schedule
<asac> 35h/w law is crazy ... why was that done? to get more people employed or what?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> didn't work that well
<asac> yeah ... great ... you can take the unemployed living on the street to fill the IT jobs :) ... i already see that ;)
<asac> anway, if i ever want to be employed again ... i will go to france ... thats for sure ;)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> unfortunately your language is too hard for me ... why can't you speak spanish?
<asac> and lots of people don't speak english :(
<Ubulette> right
<asac> here most people can speak english ... but their pronounciation really sucks
<asac> i feel ashamed whenever i here a german speak
<asac> (except a few that speak like  mother tongue)
<asac> is that 9 weeks holiday something you expect to go away soonish?
<Ubulette> i take 1 week from time to time, and 1 month about now
<asac> well ... 9 weeks means every month one week, except 3 month
<asac> thats amazing
<Ubulette> you can also store 2w max per y in an account for later
<Ubulette> and either get them paid or take them in one shot
<Ubulette> or retire earlier
<Ubulette> asac, that 24-8 cairo stuff, I don't find a patch in the moz tree.
<asac> he? its a configure option according to vlad
<asac> retire earlier? ... you mean like 5 years earlier if you stocked up 250 weeks?
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> at a rate of 2w/y, that's just 125y :)
<Ubulette> we have to work 40y, soon 42.5y, that won't work
<Ubulette> asac, which configure ? moz ? cairo ?
<asac> cairo
<armin76> fun
<armin76> why the stupid langpacks have the branding?
<asac> armin76: that has always been the case
<asac> you have to strip it :)
<asac> so gentoo doesn't ship official branding?
<armin76> it does
<asac> OK
<armin76> but maybe i'll do what you say
<armin76> although that means redo the langpacks
<asac> i don't see the problem if you ship official branding anyway?
<armin76> yeah, but i just added the iceweasel icons
<armin76> thing is that if you install a langpack, it says mozilla firefox :D
<asac> armin76: cool ... you should just use the debian source for iceweasel and langpacks
<armin76> but the debian source doesn't have the mozilla branding
<asac> i don't understand your problem :)
<asac> either you ship mozilla branding ... or you ship ice branding ... why would you want both?
<armin76> we have now three brandings: mozilla, bon echo and iceweasel
<armin76> thing is that with the mozilla branding you can't distribute binaries, but since we're a source distro, that's not a problem
<asac> why can't yu distribute binaries with mozilla branding?
<asac> if they are signed off by mconnor it should be ok
<armin76> because we use patches
<asac> we do too :)
<armin76> i have no idea, it's just that mozilla doesn't like gentoo and how we do things
<asac> yeah ... like it was for debian
<asac> so you want to allow users to choose between mozilla and ice branding?
<asac> then just replace the bonecho branding director imo
<asac> and provide two sets of langpacks
<armin76> why bother
<asac> if you want to do icedove two: http://people.debian.org/~asac/icedove-branding-2.0.0.x.tar.gz
<armin76> atm if you don't use the mozilla branding and install a langpack, it says mozilla firefox, not bon echo
<asac> yeah
<armin76> it won't work if i just remove the branding files from the langpacks?
<asac> i think you will end up without a icon at some places
<asac> (but not sure)
<asac> at least at some points i had users without branding :)
<armin76> i'll try :)
<asac> give it a try .. exactly
<asac> ok i am out getting some food
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~rbu/icegentoo.png
<armin76> bye
<Ubulette> asac, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/cairo/2007-November/012115.html
<Ubulette> ok, i'm done with cairo too
<Ubulette> asac, i've left out two moz patches. the assert-not-fatal one, and a max-font-size one
<Ubulette> not sure if i should put that in main cairo
<asac> Ubulette: take the trunk snapshot
<asac> all patches should be in there
<asac> e.g. not 1.5.4
<Ubulette> any chance such a debdiff is accepted ?
<asac> did 24x8 work?
<Ubulette> i need to rebuild xul
<asac> ok ... anyway, i think since you have the package ready, just submit the debdiff
<asac> and i will bug seb to include it :)
<Ubulette> you mean 1.5.4 or 1.5.*~git ?
<asac> if xul with system-cairo really works well ... thats a big argument and i guess we get it through
<asac> trunk?
<asac> == ~git i guess
<Ubulette> ok, i'll try with git/trunk
<asac> cool
<Ubulette> 1.5.5~git
<Ubulette> the assert patch is not there
<Ubulette> neither is the max-font-size patch
<Ubulette> maybe the assert patch is no longer useful, they change the code to ignore everything except out of memory
<armin76> asac: removing the branding files gives a xul error
<armin76> i'll just remove the lines that say something about firefox
<armin76> gives a XML error, to be exact
<asac> yeah
<asac> so in the end you have the same problem as debian
<asac> either patch locales with bon-echo branding
<asac> or completely switch
<armin76> hrm...
<asac> Ubulette: who switched what to ignore everything? cairo?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> asac, and ubuntu too
<Ubulette> asac, well, trunk is borked. ftbfs in cairo-directfb. I don't want to chase bugs in there too. 1.5.4 is recent enough (9 days old)
<jimmy_> ping asac
<jimmy_> asac: u there?
<asac> sure
<jimmy_> i commited the fixes for gconf and the preference dialog into the WORKING branch
<jimmy_> however, i couldn't get the non-debug version of it to build
<jimmy_> i only have the debug version building correctly
<jimmy_> the xpcom libs didn't get compiled somehow
<jimmy_> do you have any idea why the libxpcom.so files are not compiled in non-debug builds?
<jimmy_> i've been working on it yesterday, but still don't have a working build, maybe you can point me in the right direction :)
<asac> you have a build failure?
<jimmy_> yes
<jimmy_> because the gconf stuff needs to link the xpcom shared libraries, and they are not there when compiling
<asac> paste the build error please
<jimmy_> hold on
<jimmy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2752/
<asac> isn't libxpcom.so in dist/bin/lib?
<asac> aeh dist/bin i mean
<jimmy_> no, it is not there
<jimmy_> it doesn't get build and copied over
<asac> you did a complete clean distclean before building?
<cwong1> asac: Pat McGowan from your company really want to demo midbrowser with FF3.0 in CES and he wants the package by no later than next monday.  I really appreciate it if you can help Jimmy resolve this.
<jimmy_> i removed the objdir, and then did a make -f client.mk clean
<jimmy_> then i went in the objdir and did a make -j4 since i have a quadcore system
<asac> cwong1: next monday? date?
<cwong1> he wants the package by next Monday 12/17/2007
<asac> well ... given the fact that he first told me on 12/11 ... and i am on holiday since today this isn't fun
<cwong1> cwong1: unfortunately I will be leaving for vacation for 2 weeks starting tonight... :(
<asac> he?
<asac> u2?
<asac> i am official on holiday today ...and will officially be back on jan 2
<cwong1> oh crap
<asac> i can help though, but this idea of presenting the browser next monday isn't a great one i must admit
<cwong1> He need the package by monday but CES is really on Jar 7th
<cwong1> s/jar/Jan/
<asac> strange
<cwong1> I really appreciate if you can help get a package built
<cwong1> yeap
<asac> i pinged him
<cwong1> k
<asac> jimmy_: ok ... i think that your build failure is something else ... i did a build here as well and got lots of unresolved symbols during linking instead of the "cannot fine -lxpcom" thing
<jimmy_> hmm, what's your .mozconfig file like?
<asac> jimmy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2754/
<asac> a debug build builds fine
<asac> i already tried that last night
<jimmy_> right
<jimmy_> i tested it too
<jimmy_> but non-debug is somehow messed up
<jimmy_> let me build again using ur configs
<asac> jimmy_: you have anything else in your config?
<jimmy_> this is what i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/2755/
<asac> jimmy_: thats the same
<asac> jimmy_: sure you did a clean build when switching from debug to non-debug?
<cwong1> jimmy_:  try rm -rf objdir and build again
<jimmy_> ok, i might know why you are seeing different issue than me
<asac> ?
<jimmy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2756/
<asac> Ubulette: ok if its 9 days old then it should be fine
<asac> jimmy_: why don't you start with what is in git?
<asac> please keep the versioning for now
<jimmy_> i did
<asac> he?
<asac> then why is your autoconf.mk.in differnt?
<asac> anyway ... those shouldn't affect the build in the stage it fails for you.
<asac> (i guess you don't try to build a package)
<jimmy_> well, i just merged in the extensions/pref directory from the working copy i have into the git branch
<jimmy_> but other than that, there's no differences
<asac> but autoconf.mk.in isn't in extensions/pref :)
<asac> please do a git diff  on top level
<asac> and check whatelse is different
<asac> otherwise do a clean build
<jimmy_> i just did
<jimmy_> i am using the exact same version as in the branch now
<jimmy_> and i see the same -lxpcom error
<asac> how fast is your machine?
<asac> i mean you built it in a minute?
<jimmy_> core2duo quadcore 2.6ghz?
<armin76> make xpcom/
<armin76> :D
<jimmy_> no, i mean i just did a clean build before you told me to
<asac> jimmy_: i am doing a build now as well ... lets see
<jimmy_> and i just did a git diff, and there's no differences
<armin76> jimmy_: i think that's called core2quad, not core2duo quadcore :P
<asac> ok building: make -f client.mk MOZ_OBJDIR=objdir/ build
<asac> now aborting and boosting
<asac> cd objdir
<asac> make -j8
<jimmy_> armin76: haha, i kept thinking it is a 2 core with 2 dies
<jimmy_> or 2 dies with 2 cores
<asac> jimmy_: ok i think you have to say FORCE_STATIC_LIB
<asac> at that time the shared lib is not yet build
<asac> and because you are building a LIBXUL_LIBRARY you ask the build system to statically link you in
<asac> to libxul.so
<jimmy_> does it actually build then?
<jimmy_> let me try it on mine
<asac> no idea ... the build system has shifted ... better start with the makefiles from the pref service that ships in firefox
<asac> replace the source files with the ones you have and then see whats going on
<asac> but the idea is to build it as a shared lib and punch it into libxul ... yes.
<asac> so... start with pristine Makefile.in ... and see whats missing ... instead of replacing everything and then finding the bug :)
<asac> look how other extensions are built
<jimmy_> i remembered i tried that, but i think the gconf patch also modfied the way how to extension is built, that's why i am kept playing around with the build parameters
<jimmy_> do you think it is due to the way how FF 3.0 shifted from the internal linkage to the frozen linkage?
<jimmy_> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XPCOM_Glue
<asac> jimmy_: ok
<asac> here the diff that stops it from failing
<asac> jimmy_: partly yes ... you have to be part of libxul if you want to use internal linkage
<asac> but in this case it is more a general shift in the order of when what is build
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/system_pref.diff
<asac> try that
<asac> if it builds for you two that way, I can commit it
<cwong1> asac: Is it possible that you can build a package for patm after this build issue is resolve?
<asac> cwong1: i talked to him
<cwong1> and what did he say?
<asac> told him to ping us mid-end next week
<asac> point is that he will be out of the office ... which is why he wanted a package now
<asac> cwong1: we need to resolve the bookmark issue before as well
<cwong1> I will be out starting tonight and will have no internet connection because I will be on a ship for a week and half
<jimmy_> asac: ok, let me try it
<jimmy_> asac: wat bookmark issue r u talking about?
<asac> bookmarks not working ... at least they don't appear in the menu
<asac> but since PLACES is somehow fucked up in beta1 it might be an upstream issue
<cwong1> asac: This is just an demo, I dont think we have to fix everything. I think Pat is interest in showing off the Page zoom feature.
<asac> ok, lets wait if gconf works :)
<asac> cwong1: you will be here for another few hours, right?
<cwong1> for antoehr 1:30
<cwong1> asac:  Can you build a package for Pat with what we have?  We owe you big time...:)
<jimmy_> cwong1: are we still going to do the zoom buttons for Pat? since it needs to be done by Monday I suppose?
<cwong1> Jimmy_ Jason is going to send me the icons but giving the time crunch, I don't think so unless you or asac has time to put it in.
<jimmy_> but asac is out too next week, right?
<cwong1> asac: I know.  so unless you want to do it. I would say no.  Pat will just have to use menu or ctr++ to show off that feature
<asac> i will be here
<asac> not 100% ... but still be here
<jimmy_> so if i can get it done on monday, but that's a maybe
<asac> we can do the icons if there is time left
<asac> so good to have them i guess
<asac> jimmy_: pat is happy with mid or end next week. so lets do as much as possible .)
<jimmy_> ok, i am still here next week
<jimmy_> but will be gone after that
<cwong1> thanks guys
<cwong1> asac:  Can you build a package once everything is in?
<asac> cwong1: yes ... should be fairly simple ... its like firefox 3 :)
<cwong1> asac: you are the man.... :)  Please send the package to Pat when ready.
<cwong1> btw he needs the lpia build for menlow
<asac> hmm
<asac> i planned to build using ppa ... they provide lpia bits
<asac> no idea if that is menlow
<cwong1> the lpia bits is menlow so it should be ok
<cwong1> Jimmy, I can show you how to put 2 new icons in the toolbar.  You can put that in next Monday. Jason will supply me the graphic.
<jimmy_> cwong1: ok
<jimmy_> cwong1: r u going to the event thing today?
<jimmy_> i am going to lunch now, be back in a bit
<asac> k
<asac> Ubulette: gnome bug 503657
<ubotu> Gnome bug 503657 in Build "xulrunner 1.9 support" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503657
<cwong1> jimmy_:  I am not going to the event.
<Ubulette> rebooting, brb
<Ubulette> asac, subpixel seems fine :)
<asac> and 24x8?
<asac> large pages?
<Ubulette> both fine
<Ubulette> i'll push that to my ppa and ask for feedbacks
<cwong1> asac: do you have problem checkout source from WORKING branch?
<asac> cwong1: no ... why?
<asac> (well not tried the last few hours)
<cwong1> asac: I did a checkout of the main branch than I did a checkout -b WORKING origin/WORKING and it gave me an Error
<cwong1> asac: how do you checkout the WORKING branch?
<asac> i currently have a hint file: .git/remotes/moblin.master3
<asac> with content:
<asac> URL: ssh://asac@moblin.org/home/repos/projects/mobile-browser.git
<asac> Push: moblin.master3:refs/heads/WORKING
<asac> Pull: refs/heads/WORKING:moblin.master3
<asac> then i just say:
<asac> git pull moblin.master3
<asac> then git checkout moblin.master3
<cwong1> I will give that a try
<jimmy_> asac: are u able to build the non-debug version?
<asac> yes
<asac> you not?
<jimmy_> i got some compilation errors in nsCompressedCharMap.cpp after i patched with your changes
<asac> he?
<asac> which place is that?
<asac> thats somewhere else isn't it?
<jimmy_> nvm, it's not that, that was just a warning
<jimmy_> let me paste it
<jimmy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2758/
<asac> oh
<asac> at least libxul tries to pull in system pref
<asac> strange that i didn't have any issue here
<asac> ;)
<asac> but probably needs a clean build to show up
<asac> jimmy_: for me there was a ../../staticlib/components/libsystem-pref.a
<asac> which is good
<asac> but lets see
<asac> doing a clean build now
<jimmy_> but i did do a clean build
<asac> yeah ... i don't doubt it
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2759/ ... thats what i had in statilib/components
<asac> now doing a clean build
<asac> jimmy_: please try to go to the extensions/pref directory
<asac> hit make
<asac> and see if after that the build finishes properly
<asac> (that would mean that its just a sequence issue)
<jimmy_> ok
<jimmy_> no, it still doesn't build
<jimmy_> i don't have the libsystem-pref.a
<jimmy_> i see that i have libsystem-pref_s.a built, but it doesn't get copied over to staticlib/components
<jimmy_> do I need to define this in the gconf/Makefile.in? SHARED_LIBRARY_LIBS = ../libsystem-pref_s.a
<cwong1> asac: jimmy_  hey guys I have to go.  Thank you both for working on this.
<asac> cwong1: nice holiday!
<cwong1> jimmy_: I will send you email later on how to add the icons.
<cwong1> thx you 2
<jimmy_> ok, have fun :)
<jimmy_> asac: was that the only change you make in the diff file you sent me? there's nothing else changed outside the extensions/pref directory?
<asac> yes
<asac> jimmy_: but it might totally be true that it doesn build from scratch
<asac> have you tried if going to objdir/extensions/pref
<asac> run make there
<asac> and then run make from top level works?
<jimmy_> yes
<jimmy_> i tried that, it builds it
<asac> ok
<jimmy_> then when i go to the root level to build again, it still fails
<asac> then we just have to fix the order
<jimmy_> nonono
<jimmy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2760/
<jimmy_> this is what i get after i build it from the top level
<asac> jimmy_: ok
<asac> jimmy_: fix the libxul-config.mk
<asac> it refers the the old lib name
<asac> (without -gconf)
<asac> then you end up in a build error because the GCONF_LIBS are not linked into libxul
<asac> hmm
<jimmy_> ok, building now
<jimmy_> wait, libxul-config.mk doesn't point to gconf, doesn't it? i thought you meant to modify system-pref to system-pref_s, am I doing something wrong?
<jimmy_> asac: still doesn't work
<asac> -COMPONENT_LIBS += system-pref
<asac> -COMPONENT_LIBS += system-pref
<asac> +COMPONENT_LIBS += system-pref-gconf
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<asac> in linux-config.mk
<asac> libxul... i mean
<jimmy_> i tried that, that doesn't build
<asac> yes it fails because of missing gconf libs
<jimmy_> i think we need to link system-pref, not system-pref-gconf
<asac> yes
<asac> i already fixed that
<asac> but it doesn'change a thing
<asac> -EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += $(LIBS_DIR) $(EXTRA_DSO_LIBS)
<asac> +EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += $(LIBS_DIR) $(EXTRA_DSO_LIBS) $(MOZ_GCONF_LIBS)
<asac> thats what i did in toolkit/library/Makefile.in
<asac> (to test)
<asac> then there is only one symbol left missing:
<asac> sStaticXULComponents.o:(.data.rel.ro+0x308): undefined reference to `nsSystemPrefModule_NSGetModule(nsIComponentManager*, nsIFile*, nsIModule**)'
<asac> i think that has something to do with how we build pref
<asac> i think that symbol should be defined by nsSystemPrefService.cpp
<asac> no idea why it isn't though
<asac> hmm its defined by nsSystemPrefFactory.cpp
<jimmy_> ok, i tried moving the EXPORT_LIBRARY = 1 to system-pref
<asac> NS_IMPL_NSGETMODULE(nsSystemPrefModule, components)
<jimmy_> and then i moved FORCE_STATIC_LIB = 1 from system-pref into gconf
<asac> both should be static imo
<asac> wait a sec
<jimmy_> i think we need to export system-pref, not system-pref-gconf
<asac> SHARED_LIBRARY_LIBS = ../libsystem-pref_s.a
<asac> thats what i have in gconf/Makefile.in
<asac> do you have that as well?
<asac> i think we need to export both :)
<asac> but in the end its the gconf thing that provides the lib
<jimmy_> no i don't have that
<asac> ok i manged to build libxul :)
<asac> don't ask me how ;)
<jimmy_> lol
<asac> lets see if i can reproduce it
<jimmy_> you have better luck than me :)
<asac> good it works
<asac> ok here the full patch again (against current git head)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/full.diff
<asac> jimmy_: ^^
<jimmy_> cool
<jimmy_> let me test it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-15
<asac> ok nsSystemPref::Init is called
<asac> but the Gconf Init not
<asac> so the component is at least a bit registered
<asac> --- a/extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPrefLog.h
<asac> +++ b/extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPrefLog.h
<asac> @@ -42,4 +42,4 @@ #include "prlog.h"
<asac> extern PRLogModuleInfo *gSysPrefLog;
<asac> -#define SYSPREF_LOG(args) PR_LOG(gSysPrefLog, PR_LOG_DEBUG, args)
<asac> +#define SYSPREF_LOG(args) printf(args)
<asac> do that to see something
<asac> it doesn't work completely, but we are close :)
<jimmy_> okok
<Ubulette> great, i've gained subpixel in prism too, i'm happy
<cheguevara> Ubulette, just installed your cairo and fontconfig :P
<Ubulette> the rest is on the way
<cheguevara> whats in the rest?
<Ubulette> xulrunner 1.9 and firefox 3.0 using this new cairo
<cheguevara> oh yeah duh
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> nothing on getting back/forward icons on kde?
<jimmy_> asac: i don't understand why in debug mode, it works, where in non-debug, the linking is screwed up badly
<Ubulette> cheguevara, nope, not yet
<cheguevara> kk cool :P
<cheguevara> brb reboot
<cheguevara> Ubulette, which fonts do you use
<Ubulette> DejaVu
<Ubulette> but here, it's not related.
<Ubulette> all fonts should be improved (in ff3)
<Ubulette> and in anything using xulrunner 1.9
<cheguevara> shouldn't it affect system wise as well
<cheguevara> since its fontconfig/cairo
<Ubulette> there was already a sub pixel patch in system cairo.
<cheguevara> ah
<Ubulette> half broken according to cairo dev
<cheguevara> heh
<cheguevara> are you targeting the patches for hardy or is there a licensing thing
<Ubulette> i want to propose that to hardy but i have no authority
<cheguevara> i remember reading that those patches have MS patent issues
<Ubulette> not this one as it comes from the guy who claimed just that
<cheguevara> David Turner?
<Ubulette> yes
<cheguevara> yeah i remember his big post on freetype ml
<asac> jimmy_: in non-debug mode everything gets hidden to optimize it further
<Ubulette> asac, i have a seamonkey update. changes requested by persia. would you sponsor ?
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/seamonkey_1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1--1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Ubulette> asac, he said ~5 days ago "I think you've gotten enough review, and would do well to send it to the sponsors queue (as it's just an update)"
<asac> so why wouldn't he sponsor?
<asac> i mean everybody can sponsor reviewed packages ;)
<asac> for instance bluekuja_ :) ?
<asac> but i can do it
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> do the other mozilla packages also need an update to point to versioned xGPLs?
<Ubulette> i guess everything has to be updated, Standards-Version, Vcs, licences, etc.
<asac> Ubulette: ok now that persia hasn't any comments, can you next approach geser for uploads?
<asac> (reviews)
<asac> not for seamonkey ... for your next MOTU things ;)
<Ubulette> for each rlz, i asked a dozen times
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> not to him, to revu
<Ubulette> well
<Ubulette> to motu
<asac> pushed
<asac> Ubulette: the idea is that you bug the important guys a few times
<Ubulette> how do I know who the important guy is ?
<asac> then apply motu and they agree :) ... so you can just upload
<asac> well ... those that are pretty active
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~motu-council
<Ubulette> do you mean i should apply to be motu now ?
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> but i don't know
<asac> ask dholbach on monday
<Ubulette> how come there're 76 motus and it's still painfully slow to get a review or a sponsorship?
<asac> i think this is an interesting question
<asac> and nobody probably looked closer for the real reasons
<asac> the trivial answer is of course: "people have no time"
<asac> + "contributors do whatever they are interested in"
<asac> and they don't see the benefit of reviewing (e.g. they learn a lot)
<asac> further you need packaging experience ... otherwise you will not know how to do X or Y
<asac> if you have ideas how to gt more people doing sponsorship or reviews, let me know :)
<cheguevara> require motus to do at least x number a week
<Ubulette> no idea. i only know i've lost time begging for reviews, and lost most of my motivation in the process.
<asac> cheguevara: x number what? reviews?
<cheguevara> ye
<asac> Ubulette: so what timeframe would you expect a review to be done?
<Ubulette> 2 or 3 business days, top
<asac> for review + sponsorship or for the first reply (which can be GO or NO)
<Ubulette> once a package is updated
<Ubulette> hmm, miro crashes on startup now
<Ubulette> asac, is your python patch released ?
<Ubulette> wtf ? it starts with LD_LIBRARY_PATH /usr/lib/firefox but crashes in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b2/libxul.so  ??????
<asac> what starts?
<asac> i think hte new python uses xul ... yes.
<Ubulette> miro
<asac> yeah
<asac> now you need mine :)
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2763/
<asac> with the package from mt ?
<asac> ppa
<Ubulette> no,head
<asac> please use ppa
<asac> and use that for head
<Ubulette> I can't sync my bot on random ppa
<Ubulette> it's synced on hardy
<asac> well ... then it will be broken for some time :)
<Ubulette> I'll fork it, that's it. will not be the 1st time
<asac> fork what?
<Ubulette> = stop syncing on anything and let my bot package work. it's good at that
<asac> jimmy_: finally, it works here
<jimmy_> asac: you are awesome
<asac> well it would have been more awesome if i hadn't hunted a problem that didn't exist
<asac> i needed a full respin but didn't to safe time :)
<asac> but the preferences are indeed not locked
<asac> thats strange :)
<asac> i mean it worked that way before as well
<asac> ... but well, probablyits better now
<jimmy_> what' do you mean it is not locked
<jimmy_> you can change it in about:config?
<asac> hmm ... it doesn't look locked ... lets see if it automatically sets it back to gconf
<asac> yes the values are indeed not locked ... but they are bi-directional :)
<asac> what i change in firefox is changed in gconf :)
<asac> great
<jimmy_> yes, they sync both ways
<jimmy_> it's like that before
<asac> i think locking should be done by general.config
<asac> great
<asac> ok
<asac> let me clean things up and commit
<jimmy_> cool
<jimmy_> thanks for helping do all the trouble-shooting
<jimmy_> i am still building mine :)
<jimmy_> so on Monday, I'll work on the adding the zoom buttons
<asac> ok thats good
<jimmy_> asac: have a nice weekend, i'll talk to you next week, thanks a bunch
<asac> ok i have pushed it
<jimmy_> ok, cool
<asac> http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=commit;h=ee1c1f2f3f065709af08cb02555c1f2f05d8cdd6
<jimmy_> allright
<asac> ok bye
<jimmy_> we owe you again :)
<jimmy_> bye
<cheguevara> Ubulette, just updated to your new xul and ff
<Ubulette> any difference ?
<cheguevara> sec
<cheguevara> whoa not bad at all
<Ubulette> cool
<cheguevara> Ubulette, http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3ht8.png
<cheguevara> nice job
<Ubulette> tell me if you see corrupted pages that were fine before. or if something else is broken (because of system cairo).
<Ubulette> so far, i didn't
<cheguevara> kk will do
<Ubulette> i'll look into those damn icons another time.
<Ubulette> it's 5am
<Ubulette> :(
<cheguevara> still 4 am here
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> though its not much better
<Ubulette> uk ?
<cheguevara> yeah
<Ubulette> ok, miro is working again. going to bed.
<Ubulette> 'night
<cheguevara> night
<bluekuja> heya everyone
<bluekuja> asac, Ubulette: :)
<Ubulette> hi
<bluekuja> how are you?
<Ubulette> cold, you ?
<Ubulette> it's freezing out here
<bluekuja> same here
<bluekuja> but anyway the sun is shining outside
<bluekuja> Ubulette, any news?
<Ubulette> not much. i have ff3 b2 working with subpixel lcd filter
<bluekuja> Ubulette, and what about seamonkey?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, was it fine at the end?
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/
<bluekuja> Ubulette, cool! two new revisions got uploaded
<bluekuja> Ubulette, really great work
<Ubulette> thx
<bluekuja> Ubulette, reading backlogs, is there a new revision to push?
<Ubulette> no, asac did it yesterday
<Ubulette> but thx to ask :)
<bluekuja> np, feel free to ask if a new revision is needed
<bluekuja> and remember that a new revision it's not NEW
<bluekuja> so it won't take ages anyway
<Ubulette> yep, i know the difference
<bluekuja> so if you need something, and asac is overloaded
<bluekuja> send me a mail
<bluekuja> gonna catch it up and review/upload it
<Ubulette> [reed], what are all those crashtest commits for ? descriptions seem like childish spam to me
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-16
<Ubulette> "Crashtests with frickin' laser beams on their heads" "In soviet russia, crash tests you!" "I, for one, welcome our new crashtest overlords." "1. Add crashtest 2. ??? 3. Profit" "All your crashtests are belong to us" "Got crashtests?"
<[reed]> because they can't be the same thing every time
<[reed]> otherwise, bonsai combines the commits into one
<[reed]> so, Jesse gets creative :)
<[reed]> anyway, crashtest is a new test harness that was just recently added
<[reed]> and we've had tests that have been needing it for a long time
<[reed]> so, he's getting them ready and committing them
<Ubulette> I hope we'll not end up with a tarball twice a big as today
<Ubulette> "A nun, a priest, and a rabbi walk into a crashtest..."
<Ubulette> "That's no moon. It's a crashtest!"
<Ubulette> "This is not your daddy's crashtest."
<Ubulette> "Dammit, Jim! I'm a doctor, not a crashtest dummy!"
<[reed]> the tarballs include tests?
<Ubulette> ours yes. I removed them once (needed a few Makefile tweaks as some tests are enforced), asac wanted them back
<Ubulette> we use client.mk so we get everything
<[reed]> tests are never bad
<[reed]> if you ever think they are, you need your head checked :)
<Ubulette> I never said they are bad. i just removed them as we don't run them (you do, ubuntu doesn't) and it saved a lot of space.
<[reed]> Ubulette: maybe you all should!
<[reed]> :)
<myown76> hi to all
<myown76> actually my firefox opens some type of files with a plugin that I've removed
<myown76> how can I set firefox to open these files with anoter plugin?
<myown76> The plugin I wish to use to open these files is totem
<myown76> is there anybody?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-08
<Jazzva> asac, sorry for the late message
<Jazzva> <fta> Jazzva, if asac shows up, please tell him i'm outside, he can call me if he is needs me, i'm still in the area. I may take the car this afternoon.
<Jazzva> yay...new patch for nspluginwrapper... it might be the fix for what was wrong here :)
<fta> [reed], I have a car, you can store your stuff in it if you want.
<fta> crimsun, ok. the thing is that all my issues with p-a are from my desktops, i barely use my laptop so i have far less issues with it :P
<fta> crimsun, meaning i won't be able to show you the troubles i'm experiencing. yet, i can sure talk about them
<crimsun> fta: ok, that's fine.  I have plenty of paper and a pen.
<asac> Jazzva: hi
<Jazzva> asac, hello :)
<asac> Jazzva: let me know if nspluginwrapper is the good
<Jazzva> sure, I think I'll test this patch tomorrow afternoon, i have to go out in the morning
<asac> great :) ... hopefully my hangover will be over tomorrow
<Jazzva> haha
<crimsun> hopefully by 8:59 AM at least
<asac> heh ... imo thats far too early :)
<asac> crimsun: are you here yet?
<crimsun> I'm down the street at the wild palms, so I'm "here" but not at the domain.
<Jazzva> asac, I forgot different time-zones... tomorrow afternoon UTC :)
<asac> how far is that away ;)
<crimsun> .6 mi or .8 km
<asac> oh. thats not that far then
<crimsun> I'll probably just walk over in a few minutes
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 07 2008, 17:14:51 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 7 days
<Jazzva> asac, blip.fm now works with nspluginwrapper :)
<Jazzva> that was mostly the only thing not working when I tested the last time :)
<asac> Jazzva: rock on. so ets get this crack p tomorrow ;)
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> fta: tab mix plus somehow makes my session restore go mad
<Jazzva> I'll push now to my nspluginwrapper/ubuntu branch :) (I'll make ubuntu.1.1.10 for that release)
<asac> i had a crash and after restarting i have 580 tabs open
<asac> seems morelike it opens the complete hhistory of last week or something
<Jazzva> and then I could prepare ubiquity extension package... it's really useful, stable and from mozilla lab
<asac> Jazzva: is license proper for that?
<asac> or do we need to talk to someone?
<fta> asac, i dropped tmp long ago, ff3 is far better for tabs than ff2 was.
<fta> asac, why do you need tmp for?
<Jazzva> asac, I think it is tri-license
<fta> whay
<fta> what
<Jazzva> asac: All of the code underlying the Ubiquity experiment is being released as open source software under the the GPL/MPL/LGPL tri-license.
<asac> fta: i dont need it ... i installed it
<asac> to test something
<asac> fta: thought you used it too?
<asac> e.g. to have multi line tabs
<fta> i used it for years, i stopped around ff3.0a8 when it became incompatible (ie broke ff)
<[reed]> fta: awesome, that'll be great
<[reed]> fta: I'll find you on Tuesday and get my suitcase put in your car
<[reed]> put my suitcase in your car*
<fta> sure
<fta> asac, ready?
<asac> fta: i will be down in 5 minutes :) ... habe to brush my teeth
<fta> ok
 * asac puts on his winter clothes :) 
 * asac goes down
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 08 2008, 06:42:27 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 7 days
<asac> @time berlin
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: December 08 2008, 07:42:37 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 7 days
<fta> asac, there's a fridge and it's empty and off. try the drawers on the right
<asac> fta: found it ;)
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 07 2008, 23:09:21 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 7 days
<gnomefreak> whos here?
<gnomefreak> asac: fta_out when you return please see me or see bug 306229 its a request to remove iceweasel packages since they are strictly dependant on iceweasel and we have updated packages for our browsers.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306229 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] Please remove all iceweasel packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306229
<gnomefreak> wikis hate me
<gnomefreak> i still cant get foxmarks to conform to rest of page :(
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 08 2008, 15:49:47 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 7 days
<asac> fta: going down now ;)
<fta> asac, i'm back from breakfast, packing my stuff now. cu downstairs
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 08 2008, 19:27:29 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 6 days
<emgent> hello
<emgent> so, i have little problem about R-Kiosk packaging
<emgent> seems build fine, but when i try to install it browser seems dont see plugin.
<emgent> yes, yes, i saw wiki.
<emgent> :-)
<emgent> http://80.21.49.132/tamtam/result/r-kiosk_0.7.2echolinux1/r-kiosk_0.7.2echolinux1_amd64.build
<emgent> source pagage and .deb available here
<emgent> http://80.21.49.132/tamtam/result/r-kiosk_0.7.2echolinux1/
<emgent> someone can take a look? this is my first mozilla plugin. and is really wird..
<emgent> *weird*
<emgent> have .jar included.
<jetsaredim> not sure where jar files are supposed to go in the filesystem
<jetsaredim> asac: do you know of such things?
<emgent> hehehe ;-)
<emgent> UDS talk imho
<emgent> asac: hi again
<emgent> hello dolske
<asac> emgent: so whats your issue?
 * asac lunchtime
<emgent> asac: http://80.21.49.132/tamtam/result/r-kiosk_0.7.2echolinux1/
<emgent> package build fine install fine but firefox cant find extention.
<asac> emgent: whats that?
<emgent> it`s a test in thi link you can see source and deb
<emgent> s/thi/this/
<emgent> asac: some idea? this is my first moz package, i saw wiki and other moz-extetion source.. but i'm sure there is some error.
<mconnor> asac / fta_out : I'll likely be around on Thursday/Friday this week
<mconnor> unless you have a specific timeslot where you're free where we can catch up
<asac> mconnor: i have reserved time slots on those days ... so it fits really well
<mconnor> sweet
<asac> mconnor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82668/
<mconnor> 9:45 AM? boo ;)
<mconnor> asac: itym Albor ;)
<mconnor> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/albor/ not /dia/
<asac> mconnor: heh ... first suggestion was 9:00 ;) ... so its an improvement
<mconnor> I mean, I can get the limo for whenever, I'm sure
<asac> mconnor: strange ... someone moved them
<mconnor> (you think I'm kidding, my hotel has a stretch limo for a shuttle, it's slightly bizarre)
<asac> mconnor: sounds cool ... 5 star hotel?
<mconnor> nah
<mconnor> nothing like that
<mconnor> it's probably 3.5 at best
<mconnor> I figure it's just smart marketing
<asac> mconnor: maybe it was cheaper to get a used limo than a new shuttle ;)
<sebner> asac: hey, would you mind helping emgent packaging a mozilla addon?
<sebner> *package
<asac> sebner: sure ... but certainly not today ... he can also ask Jazzva
<asac> inf act,  Jazzva is our extension team lead
<sebner> asac: I see, thx. afaik he needs it today, that's the problem. I tried to help him but not really successful :(
<Jazzva> sebner, I'll be here for few more hours for sure, so I'll try to help you and emgent
<sebner> Jazzva: heh, not me. great to see you. thx for your help
<sebner> emgent: GO GO GO
<Jazzva> asac, I pushed npw last night to my branch, and it should be good to go. Will we backport it to intrepid?
<Jazzva> sebner, np :)
<sebner> Jazzva: until he is here again take a look at his first try: http://80.21.49.132/tamtam/result/r-kiosk_0.7.2echolinux1/
<Jazzva> ok
<emgent> sebner: the second is available too
<emgent> http://80.21.49.132/tamtam/result/r-kiosk_0.7.2echolinux3/
<asac> @time los_angelese
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: los_angelese - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 08 2008, 14:42:03 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 6 days
<[reed]> WOO
<sebner> emgent: kk
<[reed]> EXAMS OVER
<sebner> asac: you team freak :P
 * asac hugs [reed] 
<sebner> [reed]: congratulations
<asac> [reed]: good or "just good enough"?
<[reed]> think I did fine
<[reed]> all but physics, which I'm pretty sure I bombed
<sebner> gn8 folks =)
<[reed]> but I was expecting that
<sebner> asac: have a nice UDS
<asac> [reed]: so you failed in physics? or still got a D?
<[reed]> asac: the former, sadly
<[reed]> oh well
<[reed]> D isn't enough, either
<[reed]> have to have a C
<[reed]> to move on
<[reed]> which is lame
<[reed]> but I think I got 'A's in most everything else
<[reed]> we'll see
<asac> [reed]: hmmm ... so maybe you should have skipped this in the first place? or did you not learn much for it - knowsin that you will fail?
<[reed]> it's required, sadly
<[reed]> Physics I and II
<[reed]> :(
<asac> congrats anyway
<[reed]> anyway
<[reed]> I'm DONE
<asac> one cant be perfect
<[reed]> so, I don't care about school anymore until January
<[reed]> :)
<asac> especially when you work on more exciting stuff ;)
<[reed]> yep, now I can do cool Mozilla stuff
<Jazzva> asac, the only way to let software know of extension's components is by using chrome.manifest, right?
<asac> Jazzva: no .l.. chrom.manifest is for chrome ... components get loaded automatically if they are in the compooents/ directory
<asac> sorry ... laggy network here right now
<asac> Jazzva: but i guess your question was about registering chrome (and you mixed up the words)
<Jazzva> asac, thanks. no components directory in this case... guess it's the case of missing chrome.manifest then...
<Jazzva> asac, I guess that is the case :)
<asac> Jazzva: if there is anything in chrome/ they need a chrome.manifest ... yes.
<Jazzva> good
<emgent> found issue
<asac> ok ... have to run to a networkmanager session
<emgent> \o/
<emgent> danke asac
 * asac wonders why folks schedule me all monday ... and then nothing
<emgent> haha
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-09
<fta2> asac, are you there?
<fta2> asac, we(
<fta2> asac, we're waiting fro u in the car
<reed> asac / jcastro / fta2_: what do I say to Claire's e-mail?
<reed> we're going to Mozilla that evening
<reed> so, not reply?
<reed> or what
<reed> asac / fta2_: flights delayed... I'm still at my origin airport
<reed> :(
<reed> weather problems
<fta> reed, oh, too bad.
<reed> yeah
 * reed sighs
<reed> was on the plane
<reed> but we sat there for an hour
<reed> so, they deboarded us
<fta> reed, are you still on time for the next flight or do you have to re-plan everything?
<reed> they
<reed> they've delayed my next flight
<reed> but I have one more leg after that
<reed> which isn't delayed
<fta> great! well, sort of :)
<reed> so, I dunno
<reed> not sure when I'll finally get to SFO :(
<reed> I'll keep you updated
<fta> ok
<jcastro> reed: if you come in too late then just go directly to the hotel
<reed> jcastro: yeah, that's what I'm looking into
<jcastro> campd seems to be missing too
<reed> he mentioned he wasn't coming in until the end of the week, at least last time I spoke with him
<asac> reed: good luck
<asac> fta: hi
<asac> fta: already went to breakfast?
<fta> asac, yes
<asac> fta: ok. i will just pick up some fruits then ... any plans when to leave?
<fta> asac, whenever you want.
<asac> fta: ok back from breakfast ... i think we should  meet about the time when the busses leave
<asac> wasnt much time we had on top yesterday
<asac> i will probably be down at 10 past 8
<fta> asac, ok
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 09 2008, 16:04:48 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 6 days
 * asac packs stuff
<asac> fta_out: ok going down
<reed> grr
<reed> they cancelled my flight
 * reed sighs
<directhex> why?
<reed> directhex: weather
<directhex> damned mad scientists with their weather rays
<fta> reed, still here?
<reed> fta: yeah
<reed> fta: I don't get to SFO until almost 8
<reed> so, I'll just go directly to hotel
<gandi> reed: how is UDS?
<reed> gandi: I'm not there yet, sadly... trying to get there, but having massive flight problems
<gandi> ouch
<gandi> any story to share?
<gandi> :)
<gandi> I like stories
<asac> fta_out: there?
<fta> asac, yes
<fta> asac, ??
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 09 2008, 11:14:45 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 5 days
<fta2> asac, ?
<asac> fta: we are in the cafe in 1500
<fta> asac, i'm in a session. do you need me for something?
<asac> fta: no ... all fine
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> im getting an error trying to compile wxMozilla using xulrunner
<meoblast001> im compiling wxMozilla statically and im getting this http://rafb.net/p/QYqyQd25.html
<meoblast001> i replaced mozilla-nspr and mozilla-xpcom with xulrunner-nspr and xulrunner-xpcom in the configure script
<meoblast001> is it because the ubuntu debs of xulrunner arent static?
<fta> any news of reed?
<asac> nope
<fta> asac, if you're free, we could work on the qt thing a bit
<asac> Jazzva: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/9584 .... launchpad bugmail integration for tbird
<asac> i think we should ask the user for a license file ... seems like he uses GPLv3 ... so most likely he will agree to add that
<asac> fta: yes. are you still in the lobby?
<fta> yes
<fta> near the food
<asac> fta: wanna come in the cafe (the place with the tables)?
<asac> just in the same building
<fta> hm, not sure where it is
<asac> just go left down the long tway
<fta> cafe fourteen?
<asac> fta: err ... just where you are ... only way to go from there in the house i think ;)
<asac> fta: just look down the corridor ... i stand there ;)
<Jazzva> asac, sure. I'll try to package it... add the data to the table, too
<Jazzva> asac, I'll update nspluginwrapper to 1.1.10, so you can push it later, if you haven't pushed this one :)
<Jazzva> asac, actually, no need to update. Current revision in bzr is 1.1.10 :). Maybe just to update version in the changelog from 1.1.8rev805 to 1.1.10?
<asac> Jazzva: yes. 1.1.10 ... is 1.2.0 rc right?
<Jazzva> asac: yes
<asac> Jazzva: are there issues fixed in it that are not yet in your branch and we want them?
<asac> Jazzva: otherwise we should probably push this stuff
<Jazzva> 1.1.10 is SVN revision 806, which only change from rev805 (which we have) is that it is tagged as 1.1.10
<Jazzva> So we can push what we have in our branches
<Jazzva> I'll just add the branch to the bug report, if I haven't already
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... no need to upgrade then
<asac> just push current and then when 1.2.0 is out
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-10
<Jazzva> right
<Jazzva> it is pushed, and set to go ;)
<Jazzva> asac, bug 303974
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... cn you requets a merge?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303974 in nspluginwrapper "[jaunty] Please update nspluginwrapper to 1.1.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303974
<asac> would like to test the "new" automerge ffeature of launchpad ;)
<asac> oh i can do that
<asac> so nevermind ;)
<Jazzva> Ok
<fta> asac, http://pastebin.com/f7a7f6974
<directhex> someone remind me why i went back to nspluginwrapper? it's just as unstable as flash on its own, but with added bonuses of some sites simply being inaccessible, and lots of stray processes
<Jazzva> directhex, 1.1.10 should be good enough, I tested it and it worked on sites where it didn't work before...
<directhex> then why hasn't it been pushed to intrepid-foo?
<Jazzva> directhex, we probably will...
<Jazzva> directhex, we haven't pushed it to jaunty until now, as it is new and stuff...
<directhex> Jazzva, if 1.1.2 can be charitably described as "beyond use", what is there to lose?
<asac> directhex: we need to do a transtion hack
<asac> if we want to push that to intrepid
<asac> as already created wrappers will break after the update
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 09 2008, 17:16:41 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 5 days
<fta> asac, reed just arrived in SFO !
<crimsun> nice.  tomorrow will be crazy busy, then.
<fta> :)
<fta> creating a tb3b1 tarball from the hotel seems impossible
<crimsun> yeah, the connection is pretty horrid
<armin76> reed: will 3.0.5 fix security stuff?
<armin76> hrm...beta2 fails to configure for me
<armin76> k, it was because of js/src
<Jazzva> asac, bugmail is packaged and good to go - bug 306836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306836 in ubuntu "REVIEW/SPONSOR: Please review/sponsor Bugmail extension for Thunderbird" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306836
<reed> armin76: yep
<asac> reed: did you manage to get here?
<asac> ;)
 * asac moves on to breakfast
<reed> asac: yeah, got to my room at 1:30am or so
<reed> without luggage
<reed> :(
<asac> reed: o dear. do you need anything?
<fta> asac, reed is still in the shower
<asac> okok
<fta> asac, he's still in..
<asac> fta: hmm ... lets hope he gets out at some point
<fta> the water just stopped
<asac> o
<asac> k
<fta> he's out
<asac> yay ;)
<asac> fta: ok ... i am getting ready for departure then ... see you in a bit downstairs
<fta> crimsun, you should have a new tb3 rsn
<crimsun> fta: awesome, thanks
 * stevel_ heads down to mtn view
<stevel_> see you guys in a bit
<asac> mconnor: there?
<reed> he was around earlier
<asac> mconnor: when will you arrive ... tomorrow or tonight?
<reed> he's already here
<asac> reed: really? here at the venue?
<reed> no
<reed> in MV
<fta> wifi is sooooo slooooowwwww
<crimsun> fta: a dozen people are pulling packages from archive.u.c ;-)
<mconnor> asac: I'm like a mile away, doing other stuff :)
<mconnor> like figuring out a plan to have a working laptop
<reed> stevel_: you here at UDS?
<stevel_> reed: yeah - just got in
<stevel_> sitting in the 1500 lobby
<stevel_> hrm. someone got my nick
<stevel> that's better
<fta> hm, wifi is better here. tb3b1 pushed.
<armin76> wtf with nss
<asac> stevel: already met fta?
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 10 2008, 15:24:41 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 4 days
<stevel> asac: yeah - had lunch w/ reed and fta
<asac> stevel: are you in a session now?
<stevel> asac: currently sitting in olympus mons doing some work.
<stevel> nope; fta suggested we meet up @ 4:15?
<asac> ok
<asac> stevel: i want to go there now anyway ... where in the room are you?
<stevel> asac: one of the tables up front - green jacket
<asac> stevel: ok ... i will probably come there in a few minutes
<stevel> great, see you in a bit!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-11
<fta> reed, are you there?
<reed> fta: yep
<fta> in a meeting?
<reed> yes, but I can leave
<reed> I'm in the p2v meeting
<reed> in server room
<reed> fta: what do you need?
<fta> nothing, just wondered were you were.
<reed> getting tired
<asac> reed: so when can we go to mozillla?
<asac> reed: i think it starts at 1830 ... but we end at 1715 today
<asac> so there is a limbo time
<reed> I see no reason for us not to just go on
<reed> mconnor: any problems you see if we come early?
<stevel> asac: their page says 6... talks start at 6:30
<stevel> i assume pizza or stuff we'll arrive in between
<reed> asac: 1715? looks like 1700
<asac> reed: where do you see that?
<reed> the people just confirmed it
<reed> in the room
<reed> as in, we're wrapping up
<asac> hmm ... 1700 is when last sessions end ... i think they leave at 1715
<asac> so yeah ... lets meet in front of 1500 in a few
<reed> I think we can go over, and I can give you all a tour
<reed> before everybody else shows up
<asac> cool
<reed> ok, I'm packing up
<emgent> asac: ping
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 11 2008, 14:46:56 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 3 days
<reed> http://whacked.net/2008/12/11/ubuntu-songbird-sitting-in-a-tree/
<asac> hmm
<asac> not really matches exactly what i said ... but well
<reed> well, what are the differences for stevel's benefit?
<stevel> asac: doh. i'm happy to update. what did i miss?
<stevel> or get wrong :-P
<asac> stevel: i didnt say "we dont care about security in universe", but "there is no canonical commitment to do whatever is required to provide it" ....
<asac> stevel: "actually i said we care about security in universe, and hence we should see if we can loosing some stability policy constraints"
<stevel> i don't think i said "we don't care about security in universe" did i?
<asac> e.g. so you can just upload latest
<stevel> that's certainly not what i meant...
<asac> stevel: you said that the security can be dealt more loosely in universe
<stevel> yeah, i said "but main has stricter support and security guarantees than universe does"
<asac> which is true in that we might consider to just upgrade to latest upstream version instead of doing individual backports for patches
<stevel> right... that's what i understood... you're right though, my wording perhaps is phrased poorly
<stevel> i'll post an addendum
<asac> stevel: yeah ... for me it sounds like that we can get songbird in universe because its ok if we stopp doing security :) ... its just that we could try to get new upstreams in given that we can reach consent internally about this ;)
<asac> stevel: thanks
<stevel> asac, does this read correctly as an addendum?
<stevel> Update: My wording was perhaps poor... I didn't mean to give the impression that there is not security in universe, or that security policies are somehow lax vs. main.  Specifically, universe might be a better option than main because instead of having to backport individual patches to the supported-release version (as would have to happen in main), we could instead just rev to the latest Songbird release (thus shifting some of t
<stevel> uh. minus the typo in maintenancefrom
<stevel> :-P
<asac> stevel: right. givin that other ubuntu folks accept that xulrunner based applications are special
 * stevel nods
<asac> and that we manage to find a more or reliable way to make those updates happen on a longer run ;)
<stevel> yeah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-12
<mconnor> mrgh
<mconnor> asac: barring a magic fairy making me feel better, I'm not making it today :(
<mconnor> been sleeping most of the day, barely have the energy to sit up
<mconnor> <-- fail
<mconnor> oh, perfect timing, message people when the wifi fails... ;)
<stevel> fta: http://grommit.com/gallery/v/stephen/mozilla_open_house/DSC_5480.jpg.html
<mconnor> fta: if you're around, please relay to asac.  I'm going to go sleep some more.
<asac> mconnor: ok ... maybe see you tomorrow
<asac> get better
<mconnor> asac: yeah, hopefully another 12 hours of sleep will be enough :-/
<[reed]> mconnor: ok, I have IRC up on the screen, so you can participate from your hotel
<[reed]> :)
<mconnor> hi everybody
<Ventron> mconnor: will you be here tomorrow?
<mconnor> Ventron: I hope so, unless I'm even worse
<Ventron> anyone remember how to dial an outside line from google?
<Ventron> assuming anyone tried a phone here instead of just using all your iphones :/
<reed_mibbit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84155/
<reed_mibbit> we're talking about data integration now... bookmarks, address book, tasks/events
<mconnor> data integration in what sense?
<mconnor> like, syncing to or using a system store for this?
<asac> mconnor: desktop integration like: on the main screen you display the most used bookmarks /sites etc.
<asac> mconnor: in the clock you display events from sunbird .... in IM clients you can read the tbird addrbook (or even display your contacts on the main desktop screen)
<asac> so basically, everything you currently store in your profile and is not available for other apps should at best be storable in some backend
<sayrer> interesting, we're not that far away from that
<asac> sayrer: for addrbook? or bookmarks?
<asac> (or events/tasks ;))
<sayrer> asac, we are storing everything in sqlite, and we have projects for server sync. desktop querying is a related wrinkle
<asac> sayrer: problem with sqlite is that its locked ;)
<sayrer> yep
<mconnor> asac: that's because we're doing that by choice
<mconnor> 8% faster!
<sayrer> maybe we should make Places available over DBUS or something like that
<asac> sayrer: ++
<asac> we should make a sane interface then ... not sure if running arbitrary sql commands is what we want to support through dbus
<asac> sayrer: oh ... there is one problem ... if firefox isnt running the dbus isnt available ;)
<sayrer> yeah, I mean expose the places API, which isn't raw sql
<asac> (actually its a thing i already thought about)
<sayrer> hey, we should go multi process anyway
<sayrer> why not leave Places running as a daemon
<sayrer> (mconnor might kill me)
<asac> sayrer: if thats an option we can make an auto-activated tiny dbus service out of it
<mconnor> sayrer: why me? that's dietrich's problem, not mine!
<sayrer> mconnor, you make a good point
<sayrer> mconnor, btw... if we leave places running as a daemon, we win on startup time
<sayrer> hmm
<mconnor> sayrer: guess it depends on the overhead in talking to the daemon...
<sayrer> mconnor, well places is all async now
<sayrer> so
<sayrer> ...
<asac> added one more integration thing:
<mconnor> sayrer: not all...
<asac> * gnome-keyring (requires async login manager)
<sayrer> mconnor, ok, so there are still some bugs
<sayrer> ;)
<asac> i didnt add that in the first place because thats a long standing issue that was long discussed
<mconnor> sayrer: it's still a million miles better :)
<asac> and 1.9 login manager didnt ring this async feature unfortunately
<asac> s/ring/bring/
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 11 2008, 17:29:19 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 3 days
<asac> more info on gnomevfs (how long):
<asac> 02:15 < asac> seb128: any idea when gnomevfs is going to be dropped completely=?
<asac> 02:16 < asac> or will it stay there forever?
<asac> 02:16 < seb128> asac: we still have gtk1 in the archive, 15 years or so?
<asac> 02:16 < seb128> asac: concerned about CD, main, or ubuntu?
<asac> 02:17 < asac> seb128: mozilla wants to know how urgent its to migrate away
<asac> 02:19 < seb128> asac: still 60 sources using it in main
<jamesh> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugzillaPlugin
<asac> 02:19 < seb128> asac: I would say jaunty+1 dropping it from the CD
<asac> 02:20 < seb128> asac: it'll probably be in universe for the next lts
<timeless> hrm, places as a daemon could make my group happy
<mconnor> timeless: clearly we can't do that
<asac> ok EOS ;) .... to be continued tomorrow 9:45
<mconnor> reed: yeah, I, uh, I am not making it.
<reed> ...
 * mconnor is really glad he's not flying today
<reed> sih
<reed> sigh
<reed> :)
<reed> still sick, or what exactly?
<mconnor> still sick
<reed> ok... I'll try getting the phone thing working at least.
<mconnor> I thought I was doing better until 5 minutes ago. :(
<reed> threw up?
<asac> mconnor: they have good restrooms here :)
<asac> ... just kiddin', sorry to hear that. hope you get better.
<mconnor> heh
<mconnor> clearly I'm not hardcore enough
<mconnor> I'm going to lie down some more
<fta> asac, it seems tb3 has no application registered
<fta> asac, that's why i have no handler for http
<asac> fta: what do you mean with "no application registered"?
<fta> hm, no protocol handler
<fta> asac, does i work for you?
<fta> it
<asac> fta: no. it doesn t work
<asac> fta: i think the problem is that the gnome support stuff isnt in there
<fta> hm, right. i don't have gnomesupport.
<reed> fta: come to Albor
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84453/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84470/
<reed> fta: ask in #developers on moznet, or ping glandium?
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 12 2008, 10:37:50 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 3 days
<fta> stevel, i was wondering while re-reading your blog entry, where did you get the impression that songbird would ever be in main?
<stevel> fta: i didn't :) i actually didn't realise there was a distinction between main vs. universe.
<fta> stevel, it's not clear in your wordings then... "one of the ideas asac and I were tossing around was putting a Songbird package into universe instead of main."
<fta> stevel, several people already asked me where that main thing come from
<stevel> ah; it was new to me because i actually didn't know (prior to wednesday) that there was a distinction between main vs. universe.  hence the "instead of"
<fta> sorry, crappy wifi, did i miss something?
<stevel> not beyond my "ah; it was new to me because i actually didn't know (prior to wednesday) that there was a distinction between main vs. universe.  hence the "instead of" msg
<stevel> i can post a follow-up noting my ignorance if that would help :)
<fta> well; sort of. at least it should not confuse other people also trying to have their project in ubuntu
<asac> stevel: yeah ... so universe is the place to start ... main is only for those applications that are ment to be "essential" for ubuntu
 * stevel nods
<asac> stevel: so one of the guidelines is that we only have one application for each use-case in main
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 21:14 < asac> stevel: so one of the guidelines is that we only have one application for each  use-case in main
<asac_> also there has to be a certain amount of demand to actually consider a use-case "mainable"
<asac_> one way to proof this is by being in universe and having a good popcon score
<asac> furter there are other requirements attached to main ... but with those two points you usually get a good feeling for it
<asac> maybe also consider if there is another app in main that fullfills the same use-case that that app has to be demoted
<asac> so more or less like "evoltion" ;) ... fight for the precious space on CD ... fight for the support committment from canonical and so on ;)
<asac> stevel: does that help a bit?
<asac> (personally i dont mind if you post a correction .... its just that folks suddenly asked us "why did songbird think that they can go to main" ... but well
<asac> you are not really a ubuntu developer, so folks thinking that you know the right procedures would be wrong too
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 12 2008, 12:23:49 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 2 days
<stevel> asac: thanks for the clarification; yeah that does help
<stevel> clearly the better fix is to get people to stop reading my blog
<Nafallo> asac: oh HAI!
<Nafallo> asac: I can haz no wirelessscanningcache post-resume plz?
<Nafallo> :-)
<asac> stevel: hehe ... no ... misinofrmation is also information ;)
<asac> no prob
<reed> asac: fta around?
<reed> he should upstream that patch!
<reed> fta: upstream that patch!
<reed> :(
<fta> not complete
<fta> hence the bzXXX
<reed> thought that just meant you hadn't upstreamed it
<reed> not that it was "incomplete"
<fta> reed, where are you?
<reed> Mozilla; coming back in just a bit
<fta> <reed> fta: upstream that patch!
<fta> <reed> :(
<fta> <fta> not complete
<fta> <fta> hence the bzXXX
<fta> <fta> reed, where are you?
<reed> fta: Mozilla; coming back in just a bit
<fta> ok
<asac> reed: which patch?
<asac> fta: ^^ ? any clueß
<asac> ?
<fta> mine
<asac> fta: you only have one patch?
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: which one?
<fta> i mean, my last one in the xul branch
<fta> reed saw the commit mail
<asac> k
<asac> saw it now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-13
<asac> reed: still on your way?
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 13 2008, 20:24:23 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 1 day
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 13 2008, 12:24:35 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 1 day
<asac> i already feel exhausted before even going on a trip ;)
<asac> ok ... packing stuff
<asac> cu in 20h or so
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-14
<asac> he ... i am a microblogger ;) : http://identi.ca/asac/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-07
<ejat> !ping fta
<BUGabundo_work> boas
<asac> hola
<asac> [reed]: some folks wonder how they can deploy firefox with additional root certs (e.g. for their own organization)
<asac> is there a way to do that in a global way?
<BUGabundo_work> hey asac long time no see
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<asac> yep
<asac> ;)
<asac> busy
<asac> busy
<BUGabundo_work> yeah right :)
<BUGabundo_work> any ideas whats gonna be default browser in lucid?
<BUGabundo_work> are we even considering double browser ?
<BUGabundo_work> and break the ONE app per function in default install?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: what do you mean?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: I dont see the main desktop image to move away from firefox
<asac> however, optimized images might move to something else
<asac> like for arm UNE (mobile team) we are looking into chromium etc.
<BUGabundo_work> oh cool
<fta> asac, did you copy the codecs?
<fta> asac, also, if you can push to a more stable/neutral location, it would be nice
<asac> fta: ack
<fta> i can drag in some testers from upstream
<asac> i will check for a different location
<asac> fta: dont hesitate to get them test from that location. if they need help on getting lucid images on their arm hardware, they can come to #ubuntu-arm
<fta> asac, can't you create a generic arm team and ask for a new native ppa in there?
<asac> no
<asac> well yes.
<asac> but atm policy does not allow any native ppa for teams where non-canonical folks are there. dont ask me why
<asac> i will try to work for a different approach
<fta> i won't be able to use it, i got that already
<asac> well. i can pocket copy whatever you want ;)
<asac> just not dailies. we have not enough builders for that
<fta> it's just that asking upstream to try something in a moz recycled ppa is weird
<asac> let me copy the codecs
<asac> ack
<asac> fta: we separate those codecs because of licensing/patent issues, right?
<asac> ok copied
<asac> lets check if that fails to build
<asac> fta: that packages does not try to build on armel
<asac> maybe architecture: i386 amd64 ?
<fta> oh, maybe
<fta> hmm, yasm on arm? is there such thing?
<asac> fta: hmm. armel?
<asac> maybe?
<fta> asac, could you get the metacity patch in? each visual alert made by chromium makes metacity assert
<asac> which one=
<asac> ?
<fta> bug 467972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467972 in metacity "metacity assert failure: metacity:ERROR:core/bell.c:211:bell_flash_window_frame: assertion failed: (window->frame != NULL)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467972
<fta> gnome 598231
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598231 in general "When Chromium rings the bell, metacity quits" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598231
<BUGabundo_work> ehh
<BUGabundo_work> i'vent seen that
<fta> when there's no (more) match while doing a search, metacity restarts, really annoying
<asac> fta: so ... shall i just upload with armel added to architectireu?
<fta> i just committed the arch any
<fta> just wondering about yasm
<fta> apparently not
<asac> fta: yasm exists on armel
<fta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/yasm ?
<fta> just i386/amd64
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/yasm_0.8.0-1_armel.deb
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: packages.ubuntu.com does not track stuff on ports
<asac> so you dont see it there
<fta> oh, damn
<fta> damn, metacity crashed.. again
<fta> i bet all desktop devs use compiz :(
<fta> so they don't care
<asac> yes. even i am on copmiz everywhere now
<asac> until last cycle my main desktop couldnt do it
<BUGabundo_work> i'm on compiz
<BUGabundo_work> been for several releases
<BUGabundo_work> after several ones where i would not like it
<BUGabundo_work> yesterday tried xedgers PPA with X 1.5
<BUGabundo_work> heck that thing is huber broken
<fta> pushed the metacity fix to my own ppa, i'm sick of it
<av`> asac, around?
<asac> av`: no ;)
<av`> asac, I'm a DD :)
<asac> CONGRATS!
<av`> thanks :)
<BUGabundo_work> congrats av`
<av`> BUGabundo_work, thanks :)
<av`> BUGabundo_work, if you need any sponsorship just ask :)
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> let me give it a good think
<BUGabundo_work> theres fuse
<BUGabundo_work> that needs to be looked at
<BUGabundo_work> in unstable and pushed to lucid
<av`> is it a NEW package?
<BUGabundo_work> so i can nag bjsnider to build lessfs
<BUGabundo_work> not sure
<BUGabundo_work> least time i looked at it , it was going to unstable
<BUGabundo_work> then i lost track
<BUGabundo_work> after debian has it, will need to get it synced to lucid
<BUGabundo_work> other then that, its all fine
<BUGabundo_work> small bug with smplayer
<BUGabundo_work> but its filed upstream
<BUGabundo_work> debian has an higher version then upstream LOL
<av`> lol
<av`> how can it be possible?
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<BUGabundo_work> debian repackaged it
<BUGabundo_work> and upped it
<BUGabundo_work> no idea why
<BUGabundo_work> took bjsnider a bit to find how the heck that happend
<fta> wtf? Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (17204.00 of 10240.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<fta> seems my gwibber is broken, it spins forever since i tried to post something
<fta> hm, last message is 6h old
<asac> anything in .xsession-errors?
<asac> i guess there was a dbus timeout or something
<fta> difficult to say, it's a mess in there
<fta> apparently, nothing relevant
<fta> yuhuuu 8.7 MiB (0.08%) of 10.0 GiB, better
<BUGabundo_work> new PPA ?
<BUGabundo_work> fta: how many do u manage?
<BUGabundo_work> how much CPU power do all your bots use?
<fta> no, my own ppa (~fta)
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh u cleared it
<BUGabundo_work> aheh
<fta> just removed 90+ packages
<fta> my bot or the builders?
<fta> my bot can do the just in 20min depending on how fast the remote vcs are
<fta> +job
<fta> but often, it takes 45min
<fta> as the builders, it's another matter
<fta> could be all done in 2~3h hours or more than 24h depending on how machines are preempted to do something else, or the ppa queue
<fta> BUGabundo_work, ^^, but there's always someone to complain about my stuff, http://identi.ca/notice/16085460 http://identi.ca/notice/16096444
<BUGabundo_work> i know
<BUGabundo_work> i've read both in realtiem
<fta> me too, but i didn't see any reply
<fta> so maybe he's the only one to care enough to fire a complaint
<fta> -t
<BUGabundo_work> i think i replied to one
<BUGabundo_work> but was over OMB
<BUGabundo_work> so might not have gotten threaded correctly
<fta> i386	6	 179 jobs (11 hours)
<fta> ok, so no metacity today :( i'll build it locally
<fta> we went from 14 i386 builders 2h ago, to 6
<[reed]> asac: hmm, I think it's possible, but it's a royal pain.
<[reed]> [05:08:56] <asac> however, optimized images might move to something else
<[reed]> [05:09:13] <asac> like for arm UNE (mobile team) we are looking into chromium etc.
<[reed]> why chromium over Firefox for mobile?
<BUGabundo_work> eeheh
<BUGabundo_work> [reed]: dont like lossing quota?
<fta> because ff is a slow pig?
<BUGabundo_work> ahhaahaaahahahahahaaha
<[reed]> if you have specific complaints, it would be useful for Mozilla to know... you know, talk to us
<[reed]> we're building a mobile edition, too, you know
<BUGabundo_work> no really
<BUGabundo_work> want to really take it?
<BUGabundo_work> 1st: startup time
<BUGabundo_work> chromium < 1sec
<BUGabundo_work> FF ~3-5 secs
<BUGabundo_work> memory usage: Ch 2 wind 5 tabs each: 40-60 mb each, shared and stuff, total 300-400 MBs
<BUGabundo_work> FF: 1 win, 1 tab: >300MBs
<BUGabundo_work> addos: FF wins :)
<BUGabundo_work> page load: chromium wins
<BUGabundo_work> comparing FF 3.7 vs Ch 4-dev
<BUGabundo_work> UI space: Ch wins again
<BUGabundo_work> drag and drop tabs anywhere: lovely
<[reed]> last I checked, we still had everybody beat in long-term memory use
<[reed]> by a bunch
<BUGabundo_work> want a 3 days comparation?
<BUGabundo_work>  8782 mainroad  20   0 1209m 301m  39m S    8  3.8 173:32.88 firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo_work>  2787 mainroad  20   0 1105m  84m  22m S    2  1.1  35:51.41 chromium-browse                                                                                                             3135 mainroad  20   0  868m  62m 9.8m S    0  0.8   1:02.43 chromium-browse
<BUGabundo_work> again: ff 3 tabs 1 win
<BUGabundo_work> ch 4 win, several tabs
<[reed]> I think you're missing the point, but I don't know when the last time the memory tests were done. I can check on that later.
<BUGabundo_work> [reed]: eheh i'll let u know more in the end of the week then
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<[reed]> http://dotnetperls.com/chrome-memory
<[reed]> that's based on ch 3
<[reed]> and ff 3.5
<[reed]> looking at top is not a valid test
<fta> BUGabundo_work, about:memory in ch
<BUGabundo_work> Chromium 69,684k	72,502k Note: If other browsers (e.g. IE, Firefox, Safari) are running, I'll show their memory details here.
<BUGabundo_work> 2787	 Browser 69,424k	72,037k 2788	 Sandbox helper 260k	465k
<asac> [reed]: its not really decided. first step is to ensure that its in the archive and working on arm. then we do benchmarks, feature comparisions etc. before deciding. https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-lucid-arm-lightweightbrowser
 * fta smells fear floating around here..
<asac> hehe
<asac> [reed]: ok now i have a bit time ;). so what we plan to do is to get chromium in a shape that we can actually compare it
<asac> atm its not even in the archive etc.
<asac> [reed]: as you can see in the spec its not only horse we have in the race
<asac> the idea is to tune firefox performance as much as possible
<asac> and since we move to all-in-one packaging approach we should be delivering pretty much what you test
<asac> so if there are still issues with performance etc. we can hopefully work better with mozilla addressing them
<fta> asac, "Resolve Chromium armv7 build issues: " TODO -> DONE
<asac> yep ;)
<asac> fta: is there a separat work item for verifying that it actually works?
<BUGabundo_work> make FF faster and ill swich to it again
<BUGabundo_work> right now , i cant even open gmail in it
<asac> thats also a task of this. we want to check out PGO
<fta> asac, upstream devs say it works for them as it's used in chrome-os
<asac> mozilla / [reed] said they never were able to get that to work, but every bit of performance we can get out of it is worth efforts i guess
<asac> fta: yes. but lucid might be different. who knows how our libc and toolchain behave etc.
<asac> fta: they probably built it in hardy? ;)
<asac> or is that karmic or what do they base their stuff on?
<fta> i've got reports that it should work just fine for arm v5-6-7
<asac> fta: hmm. so the build failure we got on karmic is fixed?
<fta> but they all cross build, noone is doing it natively
<fta> fixed i don't know, but fixable, sure
<asac> yeah. but cross building feels even more error prone imo
<asac> unless they tweaked their X chain to workaround issues in chromium
<asac> we will know soon.
<asac> fta: can we install chromium and force depends?
<fta> if you could retry a build on karmic, i can work with them to fix the remaining issues
<asac> e.g. will it not work if we dont have the codecs?
<asac> if so i can ask someone to firef it up now
<asac> fta: so there were fixes since we last tried?
<fta> it will work without codecs, it's just a lazy dlopen
<fta> yes
<asac> atm the buildd's are really busted as it seems with huge backlog because they were down over the weekend
<asac> so i will wait with a new spin a bit
<asac> tomorrow morning i will check again
<asac> libdap built broke all armel builders over weekend ;)
<fta> armel	6	 143 jobs (3 hours 20 minutes), 3h! lol, looks like a joke
<asac> yeah
<asac> not sure why it thinks 3 hours is the target ;)
<fta> more like 3 days
<micahg> asac: PM?
<asac> micahg: jumping from call to call atm ;) ... when will you be back=
<asac> ?
<asac> or how long will you be still here?
<micahg> asac: I'm going to work in about 30-40 minutes, tomorrow works for me
<asac> ok let me check
<asac> hmm. would be available in 30minutes tomorrow :/
<asac> doesnt help i guess
<micahg> 1700 UTC?
<asac> that works
<micahg> asac: tomorrow?
<asac> yes
<micahg> ok
<asac> ttyt
<micahg> thanks
<lyosha> Hello.  I installed firefox 3.5 from mozilla-daily ppa on my hardy machine, and it does not use hinting as specified in /etc/fonts/conf.d.  What do I need to do instead?
<fta> asac, do you think i can somehow accept contributions for translated strings for chromium using lp? some users desperately want to contribute, and i'm willing to provide the hooks
<micahg> fta: I'll have to fix TB daily tonight
<fta> :)
<fta> removing myself from bug 254413, i have no plan to work on this anymore
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/254413)
<fta> and from bug 183492
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/183492)
 * micahg is not up for another project right now
<fta> micahg, i'm not asking you to ;) they are all moz related, so i announce it here
<micahg> I know, I'm just announcing that I can't do it :)
<fta> the 1st is piece of cake, the 2nd is worse than songbird
<micahg> after songbird, I want to try to bring sunbird up to speed
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: why does my clean install have a /etc/firefox-3.0 ?
<BUGabundo> lucid should not have anything to do with it
<fta> what do you have inside ?
<fta> should give you a clue
<fta> i guess it's ubufox/apturl
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> fta $ ls -lR /etc/firefox-3.0/ | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/336867/
<fta> see? :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: it's ubufox, please file a bug against it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> micahg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/493805
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/493805)
<micahg> BUGabundo: triaged (problem on karmic as well)
<fta> *sigh* https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-multiarch-support
<fta> fortunately, chromium moved away from ia32-libs
<BUGabundo> fta Registered by Robbie Williamson on 2009-04-21
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> just stay put
<fta> this topic has been discussed at many UDS, always postponed
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> go figure
<BUGabundo> we would need a batalion of devs on it
<BUGabundo> and upstream support
<fta> i don't think so, it's mostly apt/dpkg
<fta> the plan was already in place in may (or was it in nov last year?)
<BUGabundo> baahhh
<BUGabundo> why can't google make their own sites work with chromium ?
<BUGabundo> picasaweb full screen is buggy
<fta> different teams
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-08
<fta> or file a bug
<BUGabundo> maybe its just me, but from my last streak of chromium bugs I've filled
<BUGabundo> all ended up forgoten or won't fix
<BUGabundo> it kinda puts you down
<fta> looks like my moz bugs
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> at least you can nag reed
<BUGabundo> I don't know many ppl at google, much less on chromium
<fta> BUGabundo, got 4 wontfix, 4 dupe, 15 fixed, 2 upstreamed, 3 assigned and 2 available
<fta> none ignored
<fta> just for the one i filed, but i jumped in many others that are fixed now
<BUGabundo> fta how can the be upstreamed?
<BUGabundo> isn't mozilla upstream already?
<fta> i'm talking about chromium
<fta> so upstream could be webkit or the zillions of libs they use
<BUGabundo> aah
<BUGabundo> (12:10:26 AM) fta: looks like my moz bugs
<fta> it was for your "all ended up forgoten or won't fix" "it kinda puts you down"
<BUGabundo> yes I know
<asac> Nafallo: can you go and reset the broken armel builders ;)
<asac> thanks!!!
<asac> 4 out of seven are broken
<asac> and we have huge backlog which puts our alpha-1 at risk ;)
<asac> waiting for lamont wastes precious time ;)
<asac> Nafallo: or do you need to do a pair action to get those things back up?
<Nafallo> asac: I need to be in the right building :-/
<asac> Nafallo: and only lamont can tell you where that is ;)?
<Nafallo> nope. but I have another things to take down. ports.ubuntu.com is next on my list.
<asac> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ is responsive ;)
<asac> no action needed for the stupid outsider ;)
<micahg> fta: asac: daily bustage was due to dbus problem :) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.2.16-2ubuntu2
<mac_v> argh! chromium is all messed up :(
<asac> heh
<mac_v> wave renders horribly and the page is not properly rendered :/
<mac_v> yay... update available.. hope that fixes the problem :)
<mac_v> fixed within 12hrs , nice ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<nigel_nb> hey, there is a bug filed about firefox and I can confirm it, can any of you guys take a look?
<nigel_nb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/493828
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 493828 in firefox-3.5 "the Linux version doesn't show a mavic.fr page although the Windows version does it" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: im working on catching up email but i will look as soon as i can
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: just so that you know, the user reports a site cannot be opened in firefox (linux) but okay with firefox (windows)
<gnomefreak> k
<nigel_nb> I can confirm the bug, and it works okay with epiphany
<nigel_nb> can I go ahead and confirm it and you'll look into it later?
<gnomefreak> http://www.mavic.fr/home.aspx this page?
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: looking at it now and 3.6 so far opens it i am taking screenshots and testing on 3.5 in a minute
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: yes and I can confirm 3.5, set the bug to confirmed
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: 3.6 works i will test 3.5
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<nigel_nb> 3.6 is already available with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: no just from our daily PPA atm
<gnomefreak> !firefox-3.6 lucid
<nigel_nb> so whatever is the problem, its probably going to be fixed in lucid, right?
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: not sure if it is a problem yet.
<nigel_nb> oh
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: open a link using the following only: mavic.fr
<gnomefreak> not sure why the link posted on the bug doesnt work the same
<nigel_nb> checking
<nigel_nb> that works
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: but thats not the same page that comes up when you try the link he gave
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: what is not the same http://www.mavic.fr/home.aspx and he provided http://www.mavic.fr/home.aspx
<gnomefreak> it is the same to me :)
<nigel_nb> hold on, I'll give you a screenshot
<nigel_nb> juggling a couple of things at the moment :)
<gnomefreak> first is just mavic.fr and the other is the link he gave
<nigel_nb> uploading what I see in epiphany
<gnomefreak> the link locations are the same nad rightclicnking ont he link i posted to bug opens fine not sure why his link isnt opening. I will be back in a few minutes
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: just check out when you get back, this is what I see on empathy (something with flash, I think the problem is flash+firefox) http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4169463986/
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: correction to above, thats what I see in epiphany ;)
<nigel_nb> thunderstruck: did u get time to check the sreenshot?
<thunderstruck> nigel_nb: hold on a minute
<nigel_nb> okay:)
<thunderstruck> is it on the bug report?
<nigel_nb> no
<nigel_nb> its the screenshot I took
<nigel_nb> thats what I see on epiphany
<thunderstruck> my net dropped before you posted link
<nigel_nb> want the link again?
<thunderstruck> yes
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: just check out when you get back, this is what I see on empathy (something with flash, I think the problem is flash+firefox) http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/4169463986/
<nigel_nb> correct the empathy to epiphany
<nigel_nb> (always get confused)
<thunderstruck> thats what i see in firefox
<thunderstruck> as long as i dont use his link unless i paste it
<nigel_nb> I dont see that
<nigel_nb> I get a blank page
<thunderstruck> if i paste his link into browser it works fine
<nigel_nb> and when I type only magic.fr, i go to a different page
<thunderstruck> if trying to open it it fails with. i get same page for somhttp://www.mavic.fr/home.aspxreason
<nigel_nb> so is it a bug in 3.5?
<nigel_nb> or something to do with the link?
<nigel_nb> thunderstruck: since I dont get it on 3.5, it should be some problem...right?
<thunderstruck> nigel_nb: use a new profile and see what happens. clears your info (cookies/cache/ect..) in epipany and try again. but i am unable to reproduce unless i left click on link
<nigel_nb> lemme try, didnt think of that.. michag always says that..
<gnomefreak> profiles get corrupted for any number of reasons. ectensions are a big problem. they dont corrupt profiles but cause a number of issues (new profile handles most bugs (atleast gives us a clear idea)
<gnomefreak> /home/j/.mozilla/firefox/yji4nkof.default/extensions/{d40f5e7b-d2cf-4856-b441-cc613eeffbe3} (Not Parsed)
<nigel_nb> i know, micah gave me a class some time back.. didnt think of t
<gnomefreak> not sure what extension that is
<AnAnt> asac: ping
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: works beautifully now
<asac> AnAnt: yes quick :)
<nigel_nb> I think I'll ask the user to try to create a new profile
<AnAnt> asac: I was asking about building libmozjs1 from xulrunner-1.9.1 last week
<AnAnt> asac: you seen that ?
<asac> nope
<asac> but the problem is still that upstream doesnt want to support that in any way
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: profile/extension thanks for testing :)_
<AnAnt> erm, nevermind, seemed that we did talk together, I really got some bad memory here
<nigel_nb> gnomefreak: thanks for helping me narrow down the issue
<gnomefreak> np
<AnAnt> asac: sorry !
<gnomefreak> nigel_nb: i updated bug. thanks for helping
<gnomefreak> hey is pulseaudio-udev needed? in Lucid?
<asac> probably
<asac> why wouldnt it?
<gnomefreak> asac: its been wanting to remove it in lucid since beginning
<asac> hmm. if nothing else goes away, try to let it go
<gnomefreak> ok yeah that is only thing it wants to remove
<gnomefreak> thanks'
<micahg> fta: what happened to tb31?
<gnomefreak> Installed: 3.0.1~hg20091206r4489+ <<< installed here
 * gnomefreak gone 
<BUGabundo> boas
<asac> saob
<BUGabundo> ahha
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> google chrome beta for linux has been unleashed into the open
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> we have chromium alreyday
<BUGabundo> 4.0.267.0 (Ubuntu build 34029)
<eagles0513875> asac: whats the advantage of chromium over google chrome?
<asac> its free ... ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: the advantage is that they know what pieces make a release ;) .. while we sit there watching from outside
<eagles0513875> technically isnt chrome as well or not really
<asac> eagles0513875: not really. the difference is that they also add some non-free stuff
 * BUGabundo is back
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<fta> hi
<fta> eagles0513875: i was aware that google was ready to release a beta, but as asac & BUGabundo said, there's no difference for us, at least none i'm looking forward to have (multicolor logo, various trackers, and a known brand name)
<fta> i can still build the same revision, if people are really willing to stick with it
<fta> asac, btw, we fixed the codecs that ftbfs on arm yesterday, and i'm trying to move to the sumo codec like upstream did
<asac> cool
<asac> let me know hen i should copy something
<asac> builders seems to be back for the time being
<fta> well, you can take the current codecs, they should build fine on arm now
<fta> the sumo will come later, it needs some work
<fta> asac, yasm exists on arm but is useless (and unused), it's not able to generate code for arm
<fta> so it means the codecs using it are less optimized on arm
<debfx> asac: I put together the necessary changes for the firefox kde integration in bug #494067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494067 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Provide better Firefox KDE integration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494067
<fta> asac, in case you missed that, http://identi.ca/notice/16085460 http://identi.ca/notice/16096444
<asac> stemp is a whiner
<fta> eheh
<fta> no reply so he is ;)
<asac> he whines since when? 2 month?
<fta> donno
<fta> micahg, what did you mean about tb31?
<fta> micahg1, ^^
<asac> fta: less optimized? or not working at all?
<asac> fta: otherwise i would suggest to drop the -ffmpeg depends for [!armel]
<asac> err restrict i mean
<fta> asac, just less optimized. for a long time, i used to build those codecs without yasm (like google), until the ffmpeg author told me to use it
<micahg1> fta: upload size
<fta> thunderbird-3.1 (3.1~a1~hg20091207r4499+nobinonly -> 3.1~a1~hg20091208r4502+nobinonly) [12.56MB (-48163kB, -383.23%)]
<fta> d'oh!
<asac> fta: k i think its fine for now for arm
<asac> then
<asac> yes
<asac> tb 3.0 is out today afaik
<fta> -383.23% lol
<fta> bad math
<micahg> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/google-chrome-for-holidays-mac-linux.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/MKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<asac> fta: so new ffmpeg avail in ppa already?
<asac> 17h ago ... seems not to be it i guess
<fta> it is
<bdrung> asac: i am working on restructuring xpi.mk and make it simpler and more scalable. can you rewrite the xpath commands in python?
<asac> probably. do we really have scalability issues?
<asac> ;)
<asac> also do we really want to build depend on python ;)?
<asac> j.k. i think if it helps it shouldnt be a blocker ;)
<fta> chromium-browser                 24172   1.77%      4822   12186    7159       5
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           20017   1.47%      5084    9117    5798      18
<bdrung> asac: yes, we love python. 1. my makefile code is not very easy to debug (even for me) 2. supporting multiple xpi files is currently not possible, but should be possible with the new design
<fta> for the records, before the buzz kills it
<bdrung> asac: j.k. means what?
<fta> joking
<asac> just kidding
<bdrung> aha
<micahg> asac: what are your plans for TB3 in lucid?
<micahg> now that it's been released
<asac> get up asap ;)
<asac> i am not sure we want to use the versioned package name though
<asac> given that we probably want to drop tbitd support right away
<asac> tbird
<asac> 2
<asac> i mean
<micahg> so just morph thunderbird source into TB3?
<asac> tb3 into tbird source ;)
<fta> ?
<micahg> asac: that's what I meantr
<micahg> asac: I guess I never built the final version
<micahg> asac: do you need me to do anything for TB3?
<asac> micahg: yes. i just noticed that we ignored the -dev package completely, right?
<asac> e.g. no -dev package at all
<asac> thats actually an upstream issue i should have raised before ;)
<bdrung> asac: i need XPI_TARGET_EMIDs and TARGET_VERSION as python code
<bdrung> (either object or function)
<fta> asac, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/releases/LATEST.txt?view=markup  \o/
<micahg> asac: for TB3?
<micahg> asac: it's pretty much empty
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<fta> asac, you're alive but freenode is dying
<micahg> fta: I figured why my builds took so long, I'm using xfs :)
<fta> eh? what's the difference in % ?
<asac> hehe
<micahg> idk, xulrunner took me 3 hours to build
<asac> xfs
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think ext4 is best atm
<micahg> it's great for large files, but bad for small ones
<micahg> hg clone is a nightmare
<micahg> next time I rebuild, I'm making an ext4 partition for builds :)
<micahg> asac: I'm running a test build of TB3 final now
<micahg> or as soon as I have an .org.tar.gz
<fta> micahg, you're using the DEBIAN_TAG feature, right?
<micahg> fta, yes, and appending ~micahg :)
<fta> good
<micahg> I'm building this tag:  THUNDERBIRD_3_0rc3_RELEASE
<[reed]> micahg: why?
<[reed]> thunderbird 3.0 released today
<[reed]> no need to build the rc
<micahg> yep, that's the last tag
<asac> [reed]: no new tag ;)
<[reed]> really?
<asac> yet
<[reed]> hmm
<micahg> [reed]: I'm not building the production version
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes
<asac> i didnt find it at leased
<[reed]> you should complain
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-1.9.1/tags
<asac> so i am too doing a build with rc atm
<asac> [reed]: i was about to complain. but then got distracted ;)
<asac> and since i alrady fired a 3.0rc3 build up i thought i can complain later ;) (maybe they will do it still)
<mconnor> asac: they're new at this, they probably didn't think about it much
<asac> _Tsk_: remember to tag your final tb 3.0 ;)
<[reed]> yeah, I already brought it up with tb-drivers
<asac> cool
<asac> hopefully they dont stop the deserved party because of this now ;)
<micahg> asac: do you need any help cleaning up the changelog for TB3/TB2
<fta> micahg, it's a new package, iirc, i made it from scratch, it should be almost empty
<micahg> right, so it has to be merged
<fta> why? they don't any common ancestor?
<micahg> fta: same sounrce
<micahg> in lucid
<fta> well, do as you want, i don't mind in fact
<fta> :)
<fta> (+share)
<micahg> it's up to asac
<fta> i wanted to write: why? they don't share any common ancestor!
<micahg> ah
<fta> lol http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36602796/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-lpia.chromium-browser_4.0.267.0~svn20091208r34059-0ubuntu1~ucd1~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> dh_md5sums -pchromium-browser-dbg
<fta> md5sum: write error: No space left on device
<micahg> [reed]: do I need to register a nick on irc.mozilla.org?
<[reed]> you don't have to, but you can
<micahg> [reed]: is it the same process as freenode?
<[reed]> no, but similar
<[reed]> /msg nickserv help register
<[reed]> gives you directions
<[reed]> I'm "reed" (without the quotes or brackets) on irc.mozilla.org
<micahg> [reed]: I did it, thanks
 * micahg wanted to add a nick on LP for irc.mozilla.org
<micahg> asac: what's the story with enigmail?
<asac> the story with enigmail is that we need thunderbird-dev headers
<asac> and what is in dist/sdk isnt enough (not that it matters)
<asac> we need the full include/ dir i guess
<asac> and upstream system isnt really prepared to install that in make install from what i see :/
<[reed]> glandium was working on getting stuff moved to frozen linkages
<[reed]> or frozen glue
<micahg> asac: anything I can do to prepare for it?
<asac> [reed]: working on moving enigmail to frozen glue ;)?
<asac> they use mime*.h headers
<asac> i guess he works on mail/mailnews
<BUGabundo> fta so what's in the new PPA for chromium beta?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> on tbird
<fta> BUGabundo, it's still empty
<asac> micahg: check with mailnews folks and ask them how they want to make the build system export all headers
<asac> then do it ;) or do it differently
<micahg> ok
<asac> basically on make install the stuff currently in dist/include needs to be in debian/tmp/... somewhere
<asac> after make install ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, i just need to bend my get-orig-source code a bit further without breaking it
<asac> [reed]: yes. thats mail/mailnews and some other stuff afair
<micahg> asac: we don't have an enigmail bzr repo do we?
<BUGabundo> fta so it's the same as in daily?
<BUGabundo> don't want to loose any juicy bits
<fta> BUGabundo, will be there: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<BUGabundo> fta but what will bring that dailies don't ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-09
<fta> nothing, but reading the buzz, users have no clue
<BUGabundo> hahaahahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> well I got extentions on it
<BUGabundo> a bunch too
<BUGabundo> like 11
<BUGabundo> but ad block no worki :(
<BUGabundo> and since google closed my bug to allow Text zoom, with Won't Fix
<BUGabundo> I need to find me an Ext for it
<BUGabundo> love nosquint in firefox
<BUGabundo> [reed]: you should make that default in FF :)
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> make what default?
<asac> [reed]: nosquint i guess ;)
<asac> probably some minority extesion ;)
<[reed]> I have no idea what that is
<asac> out of the 70 used by BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> asac: 30 or less now
<BUGabundo> let me check
<asac> wow
<asac> there is progress
<BUGabundo> [reed]: its an addon to control page and text zoom
<BUGabundo> memorizes for each page and domain
<BUGabundo> and allow BOTH to be set at the same time
<BUGabundo> asac: 28 http://paste.ubuntu.com/337660/
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> all working in FF 3.7
<[reed]> yeah, sounds niche-y
<BUGabundo> had to kill xmarks, its broken
<BUGabundo> [reed]: even google killed my bug
<[reed]> especially since Firefox already supports text and page zoom
<BUGabundo> when the swiched from text too to page zoom
<BUGabundo> I asked them to keep botj
<[reed]> we support both
<BUGabundo> [reed]: with a toggle, doesn't remember,
<[reed]> that was a long discussion
<BUGabundo> and can't set BOTH
<BUGabundo> swthing to one, resets the other
<BUGabundo> [reed]: one other addon I would love to be core in FF is fullerscreen
<[reed]> what does that do that firefox doesn't already support?
<BUGabundo> try it :)
<BUGabundo> it auto shows the top bar and status bar
<BUGabundo> for example
<micahg> weird bug in TB3: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533582
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 533582 in Folder and Message Lists "Return not showing as a space in subject in message list" [Normal,New]
<BUGabundo> allows user to choose witch bars to show
<gioele> hello, I was the ubuntu-mozilla team has a ppa with daily builds of thunderbird, is there a PPA where only stable releases (like the current 3 or the future 3.0.1) are added?
<micahg> gioele: it's in the works
<gioele> micahg: great
<gioele> do you know whether thunderbird 3 will be backported to karmic?
<micahg> gioele: not sure yet
<micahg> gioele: not soon
<gioele> well, a PPA is more than enough
<BUGabundo> oohh one more thing I love in chromium
<BUGabundo> no need to restart it
<BUGabundo> to install or enable extentions
<BUGabundo> wish FF 4.0 will bring addons in an another process and sandbox
<BUGabundo> so it can be applied in real time
<dtchen> it's pretty easy to crash chromium still
<BUGabundo> is it?
<dtchen> five or six LP "tabs", one Flash "tab"
<BUGabundo> I haven't managed to
<asac> BUGabundo: firefox folks are working on that. i would expect that to happens after 3.7
<dtchen> kill chromium, restart it then click restore
<BUGabundo> I think I only killed Ch like twice so far
<BUGabundo> after months of usage
<BUGabundo> then again my work instance doesn't have flash on Ch
<BUGabundo> only my laptop
<asac> my prediction is that in the end we will have two great browsers ;) ... firefox probably being stronger on extension side; while chromium might still be stronger on performance etc.
<BUGabundo> and I don't use flashy sites that much
<BUGabundo> plus now I have flashblock for it
<BUGabundo> asac: err its been like that for 6 months
<BUGabundo> not a great 2010 prediction
<BUGabundo> :D
<asac> hehe
<asac> saying that both move closer on the properties where they currently differ a lot
<coppro> Will there be a PPA with a stable Thunderbird 3 package?
<micahg> coppro: eventually
<coppro> yay!
<fta> asac, ./debian/rules get-orig-source LOCAL_BRANCH=../upstream/chromium-beta.svn CHANNEL=beta
<micahg> coppro: I'll try to get a note on Planet Ubuntu when it happens
<asac> fta: cool ... how does that gather the tags? or is that some other feature?
<fta> it seems to work just fine
<asac> pftt. they still use svn
<asac> what a mess
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 81307763 2009-12-09 02:10 chromium-browser_4.0.249.30~r33928.orig.tar.gz
<coppro> cool, may have to subscribe
<asac> fta: so they only commit on that branch?
<asac> one good thing about shared svn repo is that the svn revision increases for all branches ;)
<fta> yes, i bet on that in my code :P
<micahg> asac: that's one of the things I don't like about svn :)
<asac> so there is _some_ benefit for svn
<fta> -bet+depend
<asac> haha
<asac> micahg: for me its the only good feature atm ;)
<fta> the thing is, i'm not sure my local branch will work when they move to another branch
<asac> fta: if you checkout the full repo and they share the repo it probably should just work
<asac> though i dont know how you guess the right branch
<asac> just work == from the repo point of view ... e.g. svn up just does the right thing
<fta> i have to dig as i only know the full version number
<asac> where are those published for channels?
<asac> e.g. do they have a a BETA.meta file?
<asac> that always gets bumped etc.?
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/releases/LATEST.txt
<asac> hmm. no sign of what subdir to use
<asac> is it always a "beta/" directrory?
<asac> ok so they also tag all dev channel releases?
<asac> do the dailies track that? or real dailies? (head of trunkish)
<asac> hmm. if they tag they put it in tags/ dir i guess
<fta> i had to ask a dozen times but they finally published that info
<fta> no, i get from that LASTEST file a version X.Y.Z.T, then i look for it in http://src.chromium.org/svn/branches/
<asac> so you can just use tags/$TAG
<fta> using svn log looking for chrome/VERSION changes
<asac> fta: but what is that info. isnt that tags?
<asac> shouldnt we just follow those tags for the dailies (dev) beta (beta) and stable (stable) repos?
<fta> they don't tag everything, most of the time, it's just a release commit
<asac> but 4.0.249.30 is not a svn revision
<fta> nope
<asac> so i assume they tag it or do they sometimes publish svn revisions there?
<asac> e.g. there
<fta> 33928 is
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/svn/releases/LATEST.txt
<asac> yes.
<asac> but now that they publish latest is there any reason not to follow like i said above?
<asac> or maybe habve daily, dev, beta, stable ?
 * asac thinks that stemp would be unhappy if dev gets tagged daily ;)
<fta> what do you think i'm doing now?
<asac> i dont know. i thought tracking tags would make sense
<asac> but you seem to track  branches/...
<asac> and figure the latest revision (by tag?)
<asac> thats what i understood from what you said
<fta> CHANNEL=beta will return the same thing everyday (so no rebuild) until LATEST.txt points to something else
<asac> yeah. what are you doing when that changes?
<asac> (point to something else)
<fta> it's not tracking tip of those branches, but the exact revid that has that version number
<asac> right thats beta
<fta> same for dev
<asac> what i suggest is probably "CHANNEL=dev" for daily
<asac> or add a dev ppa ;)
<fta> they will all be dailies
<asac> right
<asac> so you plan to eliminate the current daily ppa?
<asac> or use that as =dev channel?
<asac> or keep it running like now (assuming you get the tip of branch atm)
<asac> ?
<fta> no
<fta> why should i?
<asac> no for what?
<asac> eliminate i guess. right. so we will have four ppas?
<asac> daily (tip), dev, beta, stable?
<asac> or dev, beta, stable?
<fta> the existing daily tracks the tip or the last known green rev of trunk
<fta> the other 3 channels track revid in branches
<asac> yes
<asac> so we will have 4 ppas ;)
<asac> (when stable exists)
<fta> yes
<asac> ok. understood then ;)
<asac> the other thing implied was whether the dev tagging happens frequently enough that we dont need the dailies
<asac> but i think you answered your opinion on that too ;)
<asac> gave your opinion rather
<fta> i will keep an eye on that LATEST file for a while as i don't know
<asac> ok cool. makes sense.
<fta> i should now teach the bot how to pass arbitrary parameters to g-o-s
<fta> but tomorrow
<asac> sure good night
 * asac vanishes quickly
<fta> i also realize that my bot is not designed to manage several versions of the same package in parallel. tarballs, bd build area, etc.. they should be per pocket/ppa, not per bot instance
<fta> grrr, patches diverged, .head is ahead of several weeks
<aquarius> hey, Moz dudes
<aquarius> in karmic, spidermonkey was made part of the xulrunner package
<aquarius> who do I need to talk to about that? :)
<aquarius> is that asac?
<asac> aquarius: spidermonkey was always part of xulrunner
<aquarius> asac, we've got https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/418762 -- couchdb used to depend on libmozjs0d, but now it depends on xulrunner because libmozjs0d was pulled back into the xulrunner package, and xulrunner depends on X, which means that couchdb depends on X
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 418762 in couchdb "CouchDB in Karmic should not have dependencies on X stuff" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aquarius> What I'd like is for someone who understands the reason that that decision was taken to comment on the bug :)
<aquarius> asac, have I understood what's happened correctly, there?
<asac> aquarius: the libmozjs0d thing comes from a year old rotten ols xul 1.8 package we got from debian
<aquarius> asac, yeah, that's what I thought. Can you explain the reasoning behind moving it back into xulrunner on that bug?
<asac> the reason why we dont export a lib is because its not a lib you should use
<asac> its sad but true
<asac> mozilla does not want to provide any API/ABI guarantees ... even on stble branches
<asac> so using mozjs is a timebomb
<asac> so everyone using libmozjs i can only say: dont use it ;)
<aquarius> so your opinion is that couchdb shouldn't be using spidermonkey at all?
<asac> yes
<aquarius> ah. maybe I don't want you to comment on the bug, then :)
<asac> even sader, there is no realy js engine that is stable
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> yeah, I know :(
<asac> couchdb should never have used javascript
<asac> one second
<micahg> asac: are you looking for this: bug 286906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs (Was: Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem.)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<asac> yes ;)
<asac> i am looking for the upstream bug
<asac> aquarius: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506890
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 506890 in Build Config "Make it possible for Ubuntu to provide libmozjs.so as a system library" [Normal,New]
<asac> read that ;)
<aquarius> does the following comment reflect your views? "The Ubuntu mozillateam confirm that libmozjs0d should not be exported as a separate library; this is why it's in the xulrunner package. That it was packaged separately in the past was a legacy mistake which has since been corrected. There is bug #286906 to provide a separate moz-js library."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs (Was: Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem.)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<asac> i posted the bug to the bug
<aquarius> ah, cheers
<asac> should not == cannot be
<asac> because of a non-existing ABI/API policy upstream
<aquarius> actually, I might just make our bug a dupe of the other one
<asac> probably
<aquarius> done. Cheers, pal :)
<asac> aquarius: is there no way we can get rid of couchdb?
<asac> or the js dependency ;)
<aquarius> Nope.
<asac> i mean: v8 has the same attitude
<asac> we will never get a lib for that
<asac> mozjs -> no lib
<asac> not sure what is left ... maybe rhino
<asac> moving to java completely
<aquarius> that people want to use javascript as a programming language does not mean that the fault is theirs :)
<asac> well ;)
<asac> imo it is
<aquarius> Perhaps external people wanting to use spidermonkey will convince upstream Moz that providing some form of API/ABI non-breakage policy would be a good idea
<asac> anyone doing business neess to explore its supply market before going into production ;)
<asac> aquarius: yes.
<asac> aquarius: software embedders need to comment on the bug above
<asac> i refrained from commenting alltogether after reading the whole attitude there
<asac> "canonical wants to freeride etc."
<aquarius> or perhaps there's a market space for someone to provide a JS lib which is actually suitable for embedding, rather than quite a few which pretend they are suitable for embedding and actually are not ;)
<asac> i only raised the bug because it made me sad
<asac> _but_ i wouldnt hope too much
<asac> i had extensive talks about moz attitude towards embedders/consumers of their libs
<asac> its basically the same discussion we had for mozembed for a decadae
<asac> firefox is just too successful for them to care in any way
<asac> imo a stragic mistake ... but well ;). i wont start this again ;)
<aquarius> yeah. However...perhaps the lesson of mozembed will sink in a bit, since now everyone uses webkit and mozembed was around before webkit even *existed*. Perhaps.
<asac> aquarius: so what someone could do is maintain a wrapper around mozjs/v8 that just exposes a minimal api etc.
 * aquarius grins. Yeah, I'm not trying to push your buttons just to annoy you, promise ;)
<asac> aquarius: i am making the webkit argument for years ;)
<asac> also told them that a bit better attitude towards embedders might have made chrome use gecko ;)
<aquarius> asac, yeah, I'm starting to think that that would be a good idea. But I don't know how much the external programs (gnome-shell, couchdb,etc) actually use of the spidermonkey API.
<asac> everyone who uses it is doomed ;)
<aquarius> I mean, if they just call execute_some_js_and_give_me_the_result(string_of_js_code) then a wrapper would be easy :P
<asac> so what we can do is point upstreams to the bug
<asac> and refuse main inclusion (which i did in the past ... just couchdb was unhappily promoted)
<asac> aquarius: well. that kind of API would be easy to wrap
<asac> but ... checkout all the consumers
<asac> they all stab deep into the api for whatever reason i couldnt figure yet
<aquarius> yeah. I think I shall bring this up with the couch people.
<asac> i told  mozilla that they block innovative ideas to happen on the linux desktop
<asac> they didnt care ;)
<asac> currently they are just too much focussed on fighting chrome
<asac> ;)
<asac> so no time to fix things that can prevent a second chrome ;)
 * aquarius looks shocked. Shocked, I say. :)
<asac> but to some degree they are right
<asac> why should have have the obligation to do that if noone else does it
<asac> e.g. v8 dosnt want to constraint themselves
<asac> i just hoped that mozilla as being a foundation might have a more charity thinking for such decisions
<aquarius> yeah, they're there precisely to take the Big Picture view
<asac> aquarius: but yes. if we can migrate all users to use just "evaluate_string" we can probably maintain a stable API on our own
<asac> but i dont think its possible :/
<aquarius> yeah, that I don't know about. I shall ask couch, at least.
<asac> so a first step would be agreeing on a minimal subset of the current API that is useful for all
<asac> then we can just export those symbols and i would be happy to maintain that
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> I'm going to chat to the couch people and then I'll get you involved in an email thread :)
<aquarius> this is still you, yes, even though you've moved on to other stuff? Or have you not moved on and I've misunderstood that entirely? :)
<asac> aquarius: i took more responsibilities for now ;)
<aquarius> because you weren't busy before ;)
<asac> something along that line :-P
<asac> aquarius: which channel is couchdb discussion?
<aquarius> #couchdb
<aquarius> but no response from jan___ just yet
<asac> i could join there now and if that discussio nhappens while i am awake can lurk/contribute
<aquarius> that'd be cool, certainly
<asac> ok maybe summon my nick when the discussion happens
<asac> like "asac said..." should be enough. if i am there, i will hop over then
<aquarius> cheers; I will do that!
<asac> ccheney: back to life?
<BUGabundo_work> hey gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_work> long time no see
<asac> thunderstruck: same for me ... how are things going?
<thunderstruck> asac: im ok im home for about a week than im leaving again to my aunts
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> what are the chances of getting tb3 sm2 ff3.6
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: so no more cirugy ?
<asac> gnomefreak: sm2 ... not sure. tb3 + ff3.6 are close to 100%
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: nope all done with that
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks. im doubting i will have time to update/package sm2.0 until at least mid feb.
<asac> k
<asac> we will see
<asac> maybe someone else can do the last step required
<asac> thought that sm2 was in a reasonable up-to-date state already
<gnomefreak> asac: upstream == final release or at least close. the latest i have is a while a go (4-6 months ago) i have asked to get it in at least the daily PPA but got no answer/response
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> but i thought that the main packaging work for sm2 was done already
<asac> so probably just bumping versoin and then checking what else is missing
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent done it or heard about it yet. cant do SM2 at this time until m-d gets fixed to beable to grab SM2 instead of SM2.1
<asac> ah i see
<gnomefreak> be back in a few tb3 starting to piss me off ( the slow down has gotten much worse) i dont recall upstream bug number that you filed but i would like to test newest version in daily repos to see if it got better
<asac> gnomefreak: latest daily should be there (in theory)
<gnomefreak> im gonna reboot since now everything is slow ff tb ect...
<gnomefreak> much faster :)
<ccheney> asac: yea
<asac> great
<BUGabundo_work> mannnnn
<BUGabundo_work> ask and it will happen
<BUGabundo_work> was i asking [reed]  for drag and drop tabs
<BUGabundo_work> and just tested it and I have drag in FF 3.7
<BUGabundo_work> let me test drop
<asac> ccheney: so did you cleanup the wiki page yet?
<asac> ;)
<asac> ccheney: i have assigned a few work items surrouding that on the support model spec ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_work: so you think chromium is not ready to become the new ubuntu default browser yet ;)?
<BUGabundo_work> asac: on the contrary
<BUGabundo_work> its very very good at this point
<asac> so if you would have to go to all users you usually support and tell them that firefox is dead, would that cause pain to covince new users to try ubuntu?
<BUGabundo_work> ehehe
<BUGabundo_work> i see where you are going
<ccheney> asac: got it mostly cleaned, need to add the binary packages to the list
<BUGabundo_work> asac: i'm a cutting edge user
<BUGabundo_work> not the regular type
<BUGabundo_work> Firefox is better known and more stable AFAICT
<BUGabundo_work> Ch is just "prettier" and much faster (comparingto 3.5x)
<BUGabundo_work> if you ask me to choose between both, *right* now i would say Chromium
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i thought you also try to convince other users, helping them to install etc. :)
<asac> but maybe i didnt get that right
<BUGabundo_work> heck both my brother and father are using it
<asac> ;)
<asac> they use chromium?
<asac> interesting
<BUGabundo_work> asac: i do user support too
<BUGabundo_work> and used to do Formation classes
<BUGabundo_work> no time for that now
<asac> right. i dont want to hear your opinion ... just what you think their opinion would be
<BUGabundo_work> well Chrome (win PCs)
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo_work> but of course i cant let go FF yet
<BUGabundo_work> its the unique browser that allows me to some stuff the way i like it too
<BUGabundo_work> but know with Ch addons, its getting pretty close
<asac> k thx.
<asac> was a hypothetical question btw
<BUGabundo_work> From an user POV I just want speed (open and load), stability, personalization
<BUGabundo_work> Ch wins 1st, FF wins 2 and 3rd
<BUGabundo_work> feel free to ask anytime
<BUGabundo_work> i'll spill my guts on it
<BUGabundo_work> :9
<BUGabundo_work> even if not asked
<BUGabundo_work> :pp
<BUGabundo_work> btw, love the new NM icons
<asac> great ;)
<ccheney> asac: do we need the list of binary packages in the list or is the list of sources enough?
<asac> ccheney: the main column should have source ... and the list of binary depends should be in a second column ... as it helps us to understand in what way its using xulrunner (e.g. plugins vs. extensions vs. embedders)
<asac> once we have that we will categorize each source in one of those categories
<asac> and then assign priorities and security risk to them
<ccheney> ok i see :)
<BUGabundo_work> my fav chromium extention: explode https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hniojmjkfmakikcfighiifjflnecmnjn
<britta_> Hello and thanks for TB 3.0. I installed it in karmic via the terminal, but even if it seems to be working fine I got this message: *INFO* No /home/britta/.thunderbird-3.0 detected. Create it from /home/britta/.mozilla-thunderbird. Can somebody please tell me what the problem might be? The folder is where it should be, so am slightly confused.
<asac> britta_: that should just happen on first start
<asac> thats because in the past tbird had a different directory
<britta_> asac, ok, so just close the terminal window and don't lose any sleep?
<asac> so this copies the old dir to the new location
<asac> britta_: yes. if you got all your settings preserved etc. then all is fine
<britta_> asac, it looks fine. Great. Look forward to using the new features. thanks again :)
<britta_> asac, oops :( closed the terminal. This shut down TB too, and on restarting thunderbird I'm back on the old version...
<britta_> ok, so have to start it from the terminal. Sorry. Will stop babbling :)
<asac> britta_: huh?
<asac> where did you get tbird from?
<asac> how did you install?
<britta_> asac, I used the 2nd method from this guide http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/08/howto-install-thunderbird-3-beta-on.html
<britta_> but now I see it's beta. I should learn to sit on my hands.
<asac> britta_: the menu entry is called "Shredder" i guess
<britta_> you're right
<asac> we will replace your thunderbird when we bring this to the archive
<asac> britta_: if you got todays snapshot its almost exactly 3.0 final
<britta_> asac, so no need for me to mess about?
<britta_> I did it only a few minutes ago
<asac> mess about?
<asac> i say: continue using it ;)
<asac> report issues back
<britta_> ah yes... google, find solutions etc etc :)
<asac> but be aware that a new upgrade might be more unstable as its a daily build you subscribed to
<asac> britta_: no. if you have issues we want to hear directly about it here
<asac> regressions. e.g. things that worked in 2 but dont work anymore. etc.
<britta_> I'm brave. this is my private computer. not my work box.
<asac> ok cool
<asac> usually the dailies are fine ;=)
<asac> and now that 3.0 is out they focus on 3.1 anyway i would think
<asac> with just a few follow up fixes to stabilize on 3.0 bugs
<asac> etc.
<britta_> asac, for some obscure reason I seem to stay the eternal newbie, will I get daily updates automatically?
<asac> yes
<britta_> smashing :)
<asac> if added the apt lines from that page
<britta_> I did
<asac> then you will get them each and every day ;)
<asac> unless the daily build failed
<britta_> beautiful.
<asac> which can happen from time to time ;)
<britta_> well, anything can :) So, if I do experience 'weirdities' you'd like to hear about them on this channel?
<britta_> well, third tab gives me a 404 Not Found. : Not Found
<britta_> The requested URL /thunderbird-3.0/whatsnew was not found on this server.
<britta_> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at live.mozillamessaging.com Port 80
<ccheney> asac: i need to track down anything that depends on anything that xulrunner source produces, right?
<ccheney> asac: eg including things depending on libxul0d ?
<asac> ccheney: in theory yes. in practice just what is produced by xulrunner-1.9 and 1.9.1 sources
<ccheney> ok
<fta> micahg, asac: no daily today, my server was isolated from internet
<micahg> ok
<asac> fta: ah ok ;)
<fta> micahg, spinning umd now. my network seems stable now
<gnomefreak> anyone have a Karmic set up using thunderbird-2.0.0.23 and willing to try to reproduce a bug?
<gnomefreak> anyone know what package to file a bug on for system beep bug
<fta> asac, too bad, i have to split the chromium branch for the beta :(
<asac> fta: split? you mean branch?
<fta> yes
<asac> sure
<asac> thats expected
<asac> one branch for each channel ;)
<fta> meaning manual merges :(
<micahg> asac: for sunbird, are we keeping the 0.8x branches or can I name that .head to .karmic and create a new sunbird.head?
<asac> micahg: create a .karmic branch ... then rename the 0.x branch to sunbird.head
<micahg> asac: ok
<BUGabundo> fta: so what's up with beta Ch ppa?
<asac> BUGabundo: give him some time ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm having a hard time finding all the sources
<BUGabundo> but but but were they already on daily??
<BUGabundo> btw, I need a not-daily ppa to give to ppl to use chromium
<fta> after some troubleshooting with upstream, we realized there's no way to get the proper deps using the usual tools
<BUGabundo> otherwise they will use Chrome instead
<BUGabundo> and I *don't* want that
<fta> i'm on it, trust me
 * BUGabundo sits, and starts hitting the floor like Sonic the hedgehog
<BUGabundo> don't know why only *now* ppl noticed there was a chrome for linux... it has been there for months
<fta> hopefully, the package now produces the proper tarball for that $!?#@ beta
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm quite sure noone understand what beta means for chrom*
<BUGabundo> well I know
<BUGabundo> google did a publicity stunt
<BUGabundo> and released the Extensions at the same time
<fta> the 1st is 4.0.249.30, not 4.0b1
<BUGabundo> plus *everything* in google is beta
<fta> and users will have to remove the other ppa, as all betas will always be older
<fta> so most will have to downgrade
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> micahg, lots of red for you today :)
<micahg> fta: I only see dependency waits
<fta> oh chroot problems
<fta> BUGabundo, ok, test building..
<fta> grr, it failed, exactly like yesterday
<BUGabundo> ehe
<fta> hm, I think i can see the light
<fta> good, got 40GB of quota for the new ppa
<BUGabundo> ahaahahaha
<fta> build, try #2
<fta> looking good so far
<fta> BUGabundo, \o/
<BUGabundo> success?
<fta> the build part, yes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-10
<fta> asac, do you know how to use add-apt-repository for the non-default ppa?
<asac> isnt that on that page?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3
<asac> there is:
<asac> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/nss3.12.3
<asac> so add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/nss3.12.3
<asac> i would think
<fta> k
<fta> so add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily will be add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/beta
<micahg> that should work, and it'll import the key for the ppa
<asac> yes
<asac> and /ppa
<asac> for the default
<fta> seems /ppa could be omitted
<micahg> [reed]: is it too late to request a blocker on ff3.6?
<BUGabundo> micahg: lol
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta does it look ok to you?
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 01:22 < fta> seems /ppa could be omitted
<asac_> 01:24 < asac> yes /ppa is the name though
<asac_> 01:24 < asac> the old form is without
<fta> <fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta does it look ok to you?
<asac_> only see codecs there
<fta> yep, i'm configuring the bot right now
<fta> i will just push once, i need to do more tests before i move it to automagical mode
<asac_> kk
<fta> dputing..
<fta> done
<fta> http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/18065
<micahg> fta: will be nice if it works
<micahg> would be nice if they released a 64 bit version too :)
<fta> yep
<fta> i'd prefer flash to die completely and html5 to raise instead
<micahg> +10
<asac> hmm. os now it snaps
<fta> http://identi.ca/notice/16414769
<fta> asac, what snaps? chromium on arm?
<asac> yes -> arm
<micahg> fta: the closest thing is in my PPA AFAIK
<fta> micahg, if you want to start maintaining a release ppa, feel free
<fta> my bot could be used manually to do the backports
<micahg> fta: yeah, I was waiting to get it into Lucid before doing that
<fta> no need to wait, it's possible at any time, and more than welcome
<micahg> fta: the problem is I wanted to use the official .orig.tar.gz
<fta> just use the tag, if there's one
<fta> chromium-browser                 24290   1.78%      4777   12283    7225       5
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           20131   1.48%      5088    9262    5764      17
<fta> the ppa is holding!
<micahg> well, a tag was added to a file apparantly, but not to the repo
<fta> eh?
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-1.9.1/tags
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-1.9.1/rev/fb157afa5355
<fta> what about THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE ?
<micahg> I don't see it as an official tag
<micahg> haven't tried to pull it yet though
<fta> at Mon Nov 30 19:29:03 2009 -0800	THUNDERBIRD_3_0rc3_RELEASE	changeset | changelog | files
<fta> at Mon Nov 30 19:29:03 2009 -0800	THUNDERBIRD_3_0rc3_BUILD1	changeset | changelog | files
<fta> at Mon Nov 30 19:29:03 2009 -0800	THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE	changeset | changelog | files
<fta> at Mon Nov 30 19:10:38 2009 -0800	THUNDERBIRD_3_0rc2_RELEASE	changeset | changelog | files
<fta> at Mon Nov 30 19:10:38 2009 -0800	THUNDERBIRD_3_0rc2_BUILD1	changeset | changelog | files
<fta> you have to remember that moz is crazy with their tags, they move them each time they add a RC
<fta> or a BUILD
<micahg> oh, I do see it
<micahg> ok, so if I pull using that tag, I can make an official PPA release?
<fta> yes
<micahg> should I make it a team PPA or just my own for now?
<fta> the mozillateam ppa is kind of dead
<micahg> well, I can copy the binaries if we do a team one anyways
<fta> the idea was to have a ppa with all the upstream milestones
<micahg>  ./debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=THUNDERBIRD_3_0_RELEASE=3.0 ?
<fta> yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-release
<micahg> asac: do I have a problem with using the official branding in a PPA?
<mconnor> what's a PPA?
<micahg> not the official archive
<mconnor> then yes
<mconnor> aiui
<asac> micahg: it depends on what that ppa is about
<micahg> launchpad allows you to build your own debian packages if you upload the source
<micahg> asac: a release ppa
<asac> if its a staging ppa for things that go in the archive
<asac> then its ok to have official branding
<asac> if its a ppa that is ment to be there then not
<asac> but ... tbird folks are much more liberal afaiu
<micahg> asac: well, I guess it depends if I will be preparing stuff for the archive :)
<micahg> asac: do you want me to push a branded tb3 to a PPA for staging?
<asac> this all boils down to the fact that we have no backport ppas for mozillateam stuff
<micahg> well, I was going to wait till we had tb3 ready for lucid before figuring all this out
<asac> figuring what out?
<micahg> how to work out the backports/ppa system
<asac> its an independent problem we also have for all the firefox stuff
<asac> like: no place where older release folks can get latest stuff
<micahg> right
<asac> though this is going to change when we start forcing major upgrades on all users ;)
<asac> at least for ffox.
<micahg> right, but that might not happen right away
<asac> ffox needs to be rolled at the same day upstream dropps security support for 3.0
<asac> well at the next release of 3.5/6
<asac> if rdepends come later its bad but not that bad ;)
<micahg> yes, but I'm saying that if they release 3.6 they might not push an MU until 3.6.1
<asac> but i havent heard any news on when what will happen in what way ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats the hope ;)
<micahg> so, I figure there still might be some time between when we force a version upgrade
<mconnor> 3.0 has some life left
<asac> really?
<asac> whats the current status?
<asac> thought its dead in december/jan.
<micahg> I was shocked when I saw plans for 3.0.17 still
<asac> well. shocked is not the right word ;)
<mconnor> saddened?
<micahg> ok, so maybe I'll hold off on the official TB3 push then
<asac> at least for me "the longer 3.0 continues, the better" ;)
<asac> micahg: that should go directly to the archive imo. enigmail probably has to wait ;)
<asac> or we risk not getting feedback (though feedback at this alpha-1 time is not really strong)
<micahg> asac: so, can I prepare tb3 as thunderbird-3.0 and we'll migrate later?
<mconnor> tb3 and fx3 have nothing at all to do with each other, do they?
<micahg> mconnor: no
<asac> mconnor: not for us
<mconnor> ok
<mconnor> I was confused
<mconnor> but I'm exhausted and mildly confusable
<asac> heh
<micahg> asac: I don't have upload rights yet though :)
<asac> two topics ;)
<asac> micahg: sponsorship
<asac> i am not sure about the source name still
<micahg> ok, well, if we do, TB3, I can push tonight, if it's thunderbird, it has to wait till the weekend
<asac> mconnor: how likely do you think is it that you end up having more than two development branches? (e.g. 3.7 and 3.6 atm)?
<micahg> or someone else has to do it
<mconnor> asac: mmm, tbd
<mconnor> I think we're trying to figure out whether a slightly more complex model is better
<asac> more complex?
<asac> more than "trunk" "testing" "stable" branches?
<fta> zillions branches, like chromium ;)
<fta> 1 per day
<asac> well. but still they do a "dev" "beta" and "stable" channel
<asac> so its 3
<mconnor> asac: yeah, more like "branch 1.9.2 and backport limited subset" has been talked about
<mconnor> but all sort of "in theory"
<micahg> asac: so, let me know about the source/binary package name
<micahg> mconnor: is there a maximum time to fix on assigning oneself bugs in b.m.o?
<mconnor> teehee
<mconnor> oh, you're serious
<mconnor> no
<micahg> well, I'm wondering whether or not to assign myself something
<micahg> that I want fixes
<micahg> *fixed
<asac> want fix ... or want to fix?
<mconnor> do it
<mconnor> if you're going to fix it
<micahg> but I"m not sure how soon I'll do it
<mconnor> well
<mconnor> leave it for now then
<mconnor> because otherwise people will assume you're working on it
<asac> yeah ... dont claim it... check if its still not fixed when you find time
<micahg> ok
<micahg> do votes send out emails?
<asac> mconnor: so there is no idea about how many tinderbox trees there will be ? ... bummer; i really wanted to take that into account when redoing all this ;)
 * micahg is trying to find some way to flag it
<mconnor> asac: tbd
<mconnor> will all be on the mailing lists soon enough
<micahg> ok, I voted for it, so I can find it later :)
<asac> mconnor: ok ... any approx. time when that will start?
<asac> micahg: so for tbird without knowing anything i would suggest to go for thunderbird/thunderbird. but better check with me tomorrow again
<asac> its unlikely that we will have more than one package in the archive at the same time
<micahg> asac: ok, we're supposed to talk tomorrow anyways
<asac> fta: can we move dailies to 6am UTC?
<fta> asac, 2h later?
<asac> why 2h later?
<fta> hm, 1h
<asac> you think 7am UTC is better?
<asac> i would think that starting builds when pacific time is 2000 or so would make sense.
<asac> thats 4am even
<asac> or 2100
<asac> to give those folks a bit of alonger day
<asac> most of our developers are Europe or US ... only a few in asia
<asac> trying to not block them might be a nice move :)
<fta> initially, i went for this time slot so we could fix ftbfs early
<asac> right
<asac> but in practice we dont cancel builds when they fail. so when we fix them doesnt really matter i guess
<fta> if i move to night time (us), i'll have to wait a full day to get feedbacks from upstream (at least for chromium)
<fta> and another day to get the fix
<fta> i need to respin the beta, it failed on lucid because of werror: http://codereview.chromium.org/431034
<fta> asac, moved the whole umd stuff to 4am our time
<fta> micahg1, http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/3151297/French-army-chooses-open-source-for-email
<asac> great
<asac> lets see if that works out well
<micahg> fta: nice
<av`> asac, hey
<av`> asac, a fast question
<av`> asac, how can I get to folders view in mutt?
<av`> I mean, without having to select the folder manually
<av`> but having the complete view of the index
<fta> c
<fta> + tab
<asac> tab two times i think
<asac> tab once -> short view on folders
<asac> tab twice -> full view
<av`> thanks, let me see
<av`> yup, it works, thanks
<asac> finally a good mailer ;)
<av`> yes :) I'm using it together with imapfilter, it's working pretty good and the cron job does the right work
<asac> yeah
<asac> i like offlineimap too
<asac> that combined with an imap server and mutt is just rocking solid
<sebner> asac: ~o~
<av`> sebner, hey
<sebner> aloha av` :)
<av`> sebner, feel free ping me for any Debian upload
<sebner> av`: uhh, another sponsoring slave *hrhrhr* I'll keep that in mind, thx
<sebner> asac: TB3, so eine verschlimmbesserung tzzzz
<av`> sebner, np :)
<micahg> asac: did you decide if TB3 should be a new source or not for the moment?
<asac> micahg: i think we want to use the same source
<micahg> asac: ok, do you want me to prepare it this weekend?
<asac> if you want to do that, it would be great.
<asac> also maybe use the same binary
 * asac just said something that will be retroactively a decision
<micahg> ok, that would allow people to still test with dailies
<micahg> :)
<micahg> things look like they're headed in that direction anyways
<asac> i think there is no way to not replace tbird 2
<asac> so better get that in sooner than later
<asac> so we can take actions
<asac> debian will keep it versioned for a bit
<asac> i talked to the folks that work o nthat atm
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-11
<sebner> asac: is it normal then when I open a mail (new tab) and delete it that nothing happens (tab description is now "Inbox") but the mail remains, with TB2 the mail was deleted and the next mail opened automatically (I'm seeing this on windows though)
<asac> for me that worked a while ago in 3
<sebner> oh
<sebner> now it does too
<sebner> strange
<asac> yeah
<asac> there are some focus issues maybe
<sebner> The magic of opensource hnmm?
<sebner> yeah might be, I'll take a deeper look if it's reproducable
<asac> the magic of opensource is that you can fix it if its annoying enough to invest that time ;)
<sebner> Nah, the magic of opensource is that stuff that seems b0rken works out of a sudden
<sebner> ;-P
<micahg> asac: not sure what to do with bug 490615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490615 in firefox-3.5 "ubuntu modifications 0.8 (and earlier) breaks some flash based apps like o'reilly safari" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490615
<asac> i dont think thats a specific opensource property ;)
<asac> micahg: reproduciable?
<sebner> asac: haha, but actually seen there quite often :D btw, when will TB3 enter the archive and become default? I hope I haven't overread something in the backlog
<micahg> asac: I couldn't on the music site and I don't have a safari account
<asac> sebner: this cycle ;)
<asac> so in lucid there is no choice bascially
<micahg> asac: would I be allowed to blog about mozilla stuff for lucid if I make a blog?
<asac> micahg: yeah. i dont know whats going on then ;) last user also says it doesnt helop
<asac> so most likely some other extension causing this
<asac> maybe with some odd side effect wrt ubufox
<asac> micahg: everyone can blog about everything ;)
<micahg> asac: that's what I figured, had another user blame ubufox when it was firebug 1.4
<asac> we are in a free-speech world
<asac> as long as you speak for yourself
<asac> if you want to speak for mozillateam maybe check with me and fta
<asac> on the text before publishing
<asac> (to be nice)
<micahg> asac: ok, that's what I wanted to know
<asac> just apply some common sense
<asac> if there are things you are sure are the mozillateam opinioon you can probably go ahead without checking
<sebner> asac: haha, that means only 5 months left :P
<asac> but i think its nice to let us know up front ;)
<asac> sebner: for karmic there will be no change
<asac> at least its not planned
<asac> we will bring up a ppa when we upload to real archive though
<asac> (hopefully)
<micahg> well, I figure with stuff like TB3 and everyone asking questions with no answers anywhere, it seemed like a blog would be a good idea
<asac> yeah definitily
<asac> you are member=?
<asac> then you can add yourself to planet ubuntu
<micahg> asac: yep :), I just need to lock down a wordpress instance on my server
<asac> or use some hosted service
<asac> personally i should have used a hosted service rather imo. but well. once the damage is done it doesnt matter much ;)
<sebner> asac: PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf, who the hell talks aobut karmic. lucid plays the music, bleeding edge ftw! you know that is my motto ;D
<asac> great
<asac> then tbird will be there soon for you ;)
<asac> no way to escape
<asac> report bugs ;)
<asac> this year should be the goal ;)
<asac> at best before my holiday burn time
<asac> that starts one week ago ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> no i think i will go to burning holiday like mid next week
<micahg> asac: bug 494941...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494941 in malone "Users are offered a "Target to milestone" link for bug tasks with linked bug watches" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494941
<micahg> asac: my "feature" was a bug
<asac> hmm
<asac> what feature?
<micahg> targeting upstream milestones on bugwatches
<asac> ah  ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> that explains it
<asac> do you know if bugs with upstream watches now get upstream mail too?
<asac> e.g. if upstream comments does that get send to subscribers as well=
<asac> ?
<micahg> asac: yes, they do
<asac> imo it hsould do that to allow users to react on questions
<asac> cool
 * asac should check bugmail ;)
<micahg> but, bug 488536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488536 in malone "subsequent upstream comments in email have no title or note that they are from upstream" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488536
<asac> very good. so now we are at the stage where we can just verify bugs, forward and then let upstream work together with ubuntu users
<asac> while we provide the dailies to verify
 * asac happy 
<asac> so new bug triage rule is to aggressively forward new bugs to the right upstrema compoennt
<asac> and then let them deal with that
<micahg> asac: users can reply to upstream by clicking a link in LP (the comment is fwded upstream AFAIK, but I havent' tested
<asac> yeah
<asac> just wanted to check if they also get mails
<asac> for upstream replies
<sebner> asac: hahah, holidays, I remember 1-2 years ago when new ff appeared like now and you updated it mid january ^^
<micahg> asac: I'm assuming we still try to verify/deuplicate?
<asac> or if we have to hunt that down
<asac> sebner: i dont think that ever happened
<asac> sebner: we always had the latest and greatest
<asac> in hardy even the beta5 ;)
<asac> micahg: sure. we do initial verification. and then forward - checking for upstreams
<asac> in theory we dont need to check for downstream dupes ;)
<asac> though having two roads might help to better find dupes ;)
<micahg> asac: there's a new dupefinder script
<asac> for moz or launchpad?
<micahg> asac: also, there's a new PPA bug policy
<asac> from our qa team?
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats that policy?
<micahg> asac: qa
<asac> (in short words)
<micahg> our
<micahg> PPA bugs can be filed against packages and get tagged PPA
<asac> cool
<asac> thats good news
<micahg> but it's supposed to be limited
<asac> will they appear under /ubunt7 ?
<asac> liminted in what way?
 * micahg is looking for the email
<av`> asac, what's your suggestion to have all the folders watched for new emails?
<av`> asac, I mean, how can I see a specific folder received a mail
<av`> asac, since it says new messages arrived just for the INBOX folder actually
<asac> ask me tomorrow ;)
<asac> have to look in my muttrc
<asac> i think its the "mailboxes = ..."
<asac> thing
<asac> (out of my head)
<asac> check the muttrc or something
<asac> there is an example i am sure
<av`> asac, yup, works now
<av`> added mailboxes thing
<asac> kk
<asac> my brain still works it seems ;)
<micahg> asac: here's the basic premise: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00496.html
<sebner> asac: jajaajaa, wer's glaubt :P
<asac> sebner: show me when that happened
<asac> really. my track record is flawless ;)
<asac> at least for stable distributions i am sure
<asac> maybe 3.5 wasnt rolled on first day ;)
<asac> to karmic
<av`> asac, yup, looks like that running imapfilter and mutt on the same pc it's not the best, got some segmentation faults when they were running together
<asac> (develpoment)
<asac> not sure
<av`> asac, gonna move imapfilter to my server
<asac> never used imap filter
<asac> server side filtering feels better
<av`> yep
<asac> i use procmail
<asac> then export with some imap i cant remember ;)
<asac> and then use offlineimap to sync to mdirs on each system i am using
<micahg> hi hggdh, do you know where the wiki page is for the new PPA policy?
<micahg> *bug policy
<av`> asac, and tomorrow it's irssi time
<av`> :)
<av`> going to sleep now
<av`> have a great night
<sebner> asac: hmm, it was a stable release update for ff 3.0 iirc. I don't say bullshit just to annoy you ;)
<asac> the only delay was for ffox 3.0
<asac> we had to do a beta to final transition with string changes
<asac> and at the day they released 3.0 final i was on my way to prague UDS ;)
<asac> so it got out 10 days afterwards
<asac> yes
<sebner> asac: UDS are never in December so I'd say no
<asac> well
<asac> whatver;)
<asac> show it to me ;)
<sebner> pfff
<sebner> asac: what FF stable release update appeared in December 07? Might be a FF2.0 thing
<asac> 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox20.html
<asac> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0.0.11/releasenotes/
<asac> 30th nov
<asac> dec 4 is ok i guess ;)
<asac> most likely a friday release
<asac> which we dont do
<asac> because noone can react on regressions
<sebner> asac: grr, I'll find the specific stuff and if that's the last thing I'll do in my life *muahahahaha*
<asac> hahahaha
<asac> have fun ;)
<asac> flawless history as i said ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> anyway. good night.
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           20255   1.48%      4923    9482    5831      19
<fta> google-chrome-beta                1174   0.09%       100       4    1069       1
<asac> otherwise future will be doomish
<fta> chromium-browser                 24511   1.79%      4522   12500    7484       5
<asac> well. popcon is not really a good reflection of the current usage imo. nobody knows whats going on there ;)
<fta> but that's all we have :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets work on spy ware ;)
<asac> probably a good selling point ;)
<sebner> asac: gn8. /me goes too though I'm ditching university tomorrow :P
<asac> dont ditch university ;)
<asac> no ... ditch it and learn at home instead ;)
<asac> usually is more productive
<sebner> that's partially my plan yes
<asac> than goin there and then learning at home on top ;)
<asac> only prob is that you need to have a good work attitude ;)(
<asac> otherwise all is lost
<sebner> and I don't want to get up early and travelling all in all 1 hour for a 45 min lesson
<asac> and you end up learning everything at the last two days before exams ;)
<sebner> heh
<asac> thats how it starts...
<asac> get up early ... travel there. dont go in session, but learn in front of it ;)
 * sebner has the suspicion asac knows about the stuff he speaks :P
<asac> not really ;)
<sebner> heh
<asac> i just know what can happen
<sebner> don't worry, I'm not that kind of person where this happens. I still participate in at least 90% of the lessons where some of my friends visit ~10%
<asac> hehe
<asac> like other problemns ... you dont see it until its too late ;)
<asac> anyway off ;)
<sebner> heh
<sebner> yeah gn8
<asac> [reed]: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/ ... does not display images in firefox
<asac> but in chromium it works
<asac> i think its svg with <img tags
<[reed]> indeed
<[reed]> that's also why images are broken
<[reed]> for mime-types
<[reed]> of .svg themes
<fta> yep, ff sucks with svg, can't do anything with them beside displaying them alone
<fta> i gave up on ff for my svg devs
<fta> asac, ^^, it's also possible to trick it by moving to xhtml
<fta> but it's just ugly, whatever you try
<asac> fta: so you say using xhtml will cure that bootchart page?
<fta> asac, http://wiki.svg.org/SVG_and_HTML
<fta> you'll quickly realize it's a mess
<asac> hmm
<asac> are there moz bugs for that?
<asac> [reed]: do you know?
<fta> asac, some users keep asking me to enable webgl in chromium, i thought i did, but apparently, google enabled it only in the their dev channel: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=21852#c9
<fta> so the question is should i add it too?
<asac> fta: right. so maybe instead of real dailies, track the dev channel for now
<fta> nm, it's both in trunk and in the beta
<fta> but it doesn't work
<fta> BUGabundo_work, hey
<fta> BUGabundo_work, did you test the beta?
<BUGabundo_work> ola fta
<BUGabundo_work> whats up ?
<fta> BUGabundo_work, ^^
<asac> BUGabundo_work: beta beta beta test
<asac> fta: /usr/bin/make  -C build-tree/mozilla  -j0
<asac> is that -j something we add ?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36672307/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~b6~hg20091210r33346%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> e.g. guessing processor count?
<fta> yep, i did
<asac> we have to check to use at least 1 ;)
<fta> i have a test for 1, let me see
<asac> yep
<fta> PROCESSORS := $(shell grep -c ^processor /proc/cpuinfo)
<fta> ifneq (1,$(PROCESSORS))
<fta> DEB_MAKE_EXTRA_ARGS += -j$(PROCESSORS)
<fta> ok, 0 != 1 :(
<fta> grep -ic should work
<asac> shouldnt we use PROCESSORS + 1 ...?
<asac> so if its 0 we still have 1 ;)
<fta> iirc, your cpuinfo was weird. could you try grep -ic ^processor /proc/cpuinfo ?
<asac> that works
<asac> but seems not to work on builders
<asac> adding a safety net would be great
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/339204/
<fta> Initiating build 1390038-2870504 with 0 processor cores.
<asac> yes
<fta> even sbuild is confused
<asac> just add a safety net
<asac> i am not sure whats going on ... maybe /proc is not fully there
<asac> or something
<BUGabundo_work> $ grep -c ^processor /proc/cpuinfo 2
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> strong system
<asac> :)
<asac> normal system though in x86 world nowadays
<BUGabundo_work> work PC
<BUGabundo_work> del optiplex 755
<BUGabundo_work> 8GB RAM
<BUGabundo_work> C2D
<BUGabundo_work> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz
<BUGabundo_work> cpu MHz		: 2327.748 cache size	: 4096 KB
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/339209/
<BUGabundo_work> fta: anything you need test for beta?
<asac> fta: great. so we use PROCESSOR for -j?
<BUGabundo_work> should i start to ask users to run that repo?
<BUGabundo_work> how many builds do you expect per time unit?
<asac> err
<asac> fta: why do you use different regexp
<fta> BUGabundo_work, install it, use it and if you're happy, blog about it, spread the news
<asac> in comment and above?
<asac> hsouldnt we just use the same there?
<BUGabundo_work> fta: u got an ARM ? kewl
<BUGabundo_work> fta: using daily ppa already
<asac> i will block once i verified that it works well
<asac> blog
<BUGabundo_work> 4.0.269.0 (Ubuntu build 34249)
<BUGabundo_work> even on debian :D
<asac> then you are ahead
<asac> downgrade if you want beta
<fta> BUGabundo_work, nope, i wish i did, i won't look dumb poking with fixed in the dark
<asac> please verify that it works BUGabundo_work
<fta> BUGabundo_work, read the ppa header, at least once
<BUGabundo_work> okay
<fta> -fixed+fixes
 * BUGabundo_work reads https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<fta> asac, the regexp is to match your cpuinfo style
<fta> asac, try it
<BUGabundo_work> btw chromium-browser-inspector is broken
<fta> so i can commit everywhere
<BUGabundo_work> wont install
<asac> one sec
<fta> BUGabundo_work, you need to downgrade it too, same for -dbg if you have it
<asac> fta: doesnt work on x86 ;)
<asac> grep '^(model name|Processor)' /proc/cpuinfo | head -1
<asac> nothing
<fta> asac, oops add -E
<asac> fta: egrep
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> fta: i wont be using beta :p
<BUGabundo_work> daily is enough
<BUGabundo_work> but i can get a group of testers
<asac> fta: go for it
<fta> i had it right here, but i missed it in bzr
<asac> with -E
<BUGabundo_work> *if* the builds arent very often
<BUGabundo_work> ppl seem to get bored with daily updates
<BUGabundo_work> go figure
<asac> BUGabundo_work: we rely on users helping testing our stuff
<BUGabundo_work> (if only they had 5 daily ppas with debug package like i do)
<asac> and since you asked for beta explicitly ... please test the bits prepared for you at least ;)
<BUGabundo_work> err
<BUGabundo_work> i didnt ask it *for me* but for others
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo_work> who heard the news and wanted it
<asac> still having you on the fore-front to test before we spread the news
<asac> feels heroic ;)
<fta> yep, test plz, then you can move back to trunk, i will too
<BUGabundo_work> and daily is usual to more pron errors
<asac> yes. still. we want to spread the news. and helping on testing is heroic ;)
<asac> though volunarily ;)
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ff 3.7 , ch, NM, pidign, gnome-do, nvidia, etc
<BUGabundo_work> all trunk or daily
<asac> sure
<asac> doenst mean you can help testing stable bits ;)
<asac> cant
<BUGabundo_work> i run lucid and debian unstable
<BUGabundo_work> i cant test stable bits LOL
<fta> yes you can, tiny bits ;)
<fta> asac, didn't we say that we could stop adding the " - update ..." in bzr commit logs?
 * fta feels unsure
<fta> bzr log -v already does that
<asac> fta: no.
<asac> fta: we said we dont want to add patch rebase stuff to changelog
<asac> fr things that are under development
<asac> still using the same comment in bzr commit
<asac> like "rebase patch" -> dont put in changelog if its not a stable release update3
<asac> fta: the webview doesnt do that etc.
<asac> i think we can think about droppin git
<asac> but afair we didnt change that so far
<fta> it doesn't? you mean turtle?
<asac> if you log at the log in launchpad
<fta> or tortoise, or whatever the name of that slow & blotted thing it
<fta> is
<asac> there is no hint about what files are touched on top level
<fta> oh, the lp extract, not the bzr viewer
<asac> that for one
<fta> *sigh* looks redundant to me
<asac> as i said. we can review what we do
<asac> but we didnt change it yet
<asac> i think stuff added to changelog still should have that
<asac> for stuff not in changelog i dont care
<asac> if you say its better without, then go for it ;)
<asac> but stuff committed with debcommit will include that info if we add it to changelog still
<asac> so it might look inconsistent
 * BUGabundo_work just got one more Ch beta tester
<asac> coolio
 * BUGabundo_work updates to latest flash 64bits
<BUGabundo_work> darn we are never gonna get this packed :(
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: did you ever did manage to do any progress on it ?
<fta> asac, all branches fixed
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: on what?
<gnomefreak> ah flash no i didnt but i also remembering someone say they were working on it
<BUGabundo_work> fta: common question i get: whats the diff on Chromium and Chrome builds??
<BUGabundo_work> i know you build them for all our supported releases
<BUGabundo_work> and that googles one is binary for somethign like 8.04
<BUGabundo_work> but nothing more then that
<BUGabundo_work> [13:57] <IdleOne> Chrome is 1 second, Chromium 4-5 seconds to load
<gnomefreak> 2.6.32-7-generic is not a package :(
<fta> strange, did he try with an empty profile / cache for both?
<fta> BUGabundo_work, at least, chromium doesn't have that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome#Usage_tracking
<fta> the RLZ and clientid part
<fta> and who know what else chrome also adds
<gnomefreak> ah its linux-image-2.6.32-7-generic
<fta> it's not just a branded chromium with a shiny icon
<BUGabundo_work> fta: [14:00] <IdleOne> I did not. will try
<BUGabundo_work> lolol i never notice the icon, anyway
<gnomefreak> :) i think it works. i will know in ~3 hours
 * gnomefreak gone for a little bit
<fta> BUGabundo_work, the build flags are the same, it use more system libs but google told me they will use the same as i do by default in the next version. so the only remaining difference is the toolchain. if it want to give it a try, install the same version of chromium from the ppa but try hardy vs karmic/lucid
<fta> BUGabundo_work, if hardy is faster, we have a problem with our toolchain
<BUGabundo_work> i have hardy here on debian
<BUGabundo_work> and lucid at home
<BUGabundo_work> dont notice any diff in speed
<fta> no, you should compare in the same conditions, meaning same h/w, same kernel, same everything else
<gnomefreak> there was a package in a ppa that enhanced websites made by google. dont recall name or what PPA it is in
<fta> just change 1 variable at a time
<BUGabundo_work> wont work on debian
<BUGabundo_work> anything above hardy
<BUGabundo_work> thats why i use it
<fta> you don't understand. try at home on your lucid box, select the lucid ppa, install, clear the cache/profile, test, select the hardy ppa, downgrade, clear the cache/profile, test, then compare
<gnomefreak> PPA supports lucid?
<fta> sure
<fta> BUGabundo_work, ^^, you can tell IdleOne to try that if you want to help
<BUGabundo_work> fta: i did understand it
<BUGabundo_work> i'm just to lazy to do all those tests
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<fta> asac, we should have something like that: http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/perf/dashboard/overview.html#Chromium-Linux
<fta> maybe something slightly easier to read
<asac> hmmm interesting
<asac> can that be run on mozilla too?
<asac> for comparison?
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks trying them now
<fta> asac, well, it's based on the chromium perf tools built with the unitests, but moz has an equivalent
<fta> asac, http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/waterfall/builders/Linux%20Perf/builds/4400
<asac> fta: can you uploa da new codecs snapshot?
<asac> that should be fixed upstream now
<fta> a fix landed in the last 12h?
<asac> for chromium we sitll need those armv7 droppage and the skia.gyp change i suggested
<asac> yes
<asac> not sure when exactly
<asac> guy pinged me this early morning
<asac> 3am
<asac> or 2
<fta> well, if it's a fix in the gyp file, i don't yes it.. yet
<fta> -yes+use
<fta> (damn, i need more sleep)
<BUGabundo_work> ahaha
<BUGabundo_work> i sleep 6h / day
<asac> fta: well. the code fix is there too in codecs now
<asac> and we have to use fPIC for armel
<asac> too
<asac> it was done in gyp afaik
<asac> or config
<asac> not sure
<asac> on i386 we must _not_ use fPIC i was told
<fta> i should speed up the move to the sumo codec / gyp then..
<fta> kenvandine, any chance to have the stream view fixed in gwibber? the close stream icon does nothing
<kenvandine> really?
<BUGabundo_work> fta: ctrl+w
 * kenvandine checks
<BUGabundo_work> kenvandine: havent worked for me in a *long* time the icon
<fta> BUGabundo_work, that's a workaround, not a fix :)
<BUGabundo_work> i know
<BUGabundo_work> jsut trying to help
<fta> yep, same here, it never worked in gwibber 2
 * gnomefreak would love to close gwibber and it closes *-daemon
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, it does... if you "quit"
<fta> gnomefreak, it does that now
<gnomefreak> fta: kenvandine thanks so use quit instead of "x"
<kenvandine> the close button works for me...
<kenvandine> for a stream that is
<kenvandine> search stream right?
<gnomefreak> yeah iirc. i havent opened gwibber in a while (3 weeks or so)
<fta> kenvandine, try a user
<kenvandine> yeah, the big X closes the stream for me
<kenvandine> ok
<BUGabundo_work> kenvandine: user doesnt
<BUGabundo_work> never use searchs
<gnomefreak> does clear * work now also? i cant run it for a while
<gnomefreak> clear stream
<kenvandine> the close button works for me in a user stream
<kenvandine> oh... that little close X is next to the stream too
<kenvandine> i thought ryan removed that until we can fix gtk to handle it
<kenvandine> there is also a X at the top when you are viewing a stream
<kenvandine> that one works
<kenvandine> the one next to the user doesn't
<fta> yes, the one next to the user name in the stream view pane
 * kenvandine will remind ryan to remove that until we can make it work
<kenvandine> it is a limitation of the gtk cell renderer
<kenvandine> it is where he wants the close button to be... :)
<ccheney> asac: ping
<asac> ccheney: hola
<asac> ccheney: could you please add which package references that?
<asac> currently we cannot see if hte app is on xulrunner-1.9 or whatever
<asac> then we start the transition ppa i guess
<ccheney> just need the source package eg xulrunner xullrunner-1.9 or xulrunner-1.9.1 ?
<asac> ccheney: well. xulrunner is redundant as the source in hardy is 1.8 and the binary is 1.9 or even 1.9.1 i think
<ccheney> i'm confused, xulrunner in karmic appears to be 1.8.1.16 ?
<asac> why are there things like openjdk-6
<asac> where there is no binary package?
<asac> ccheney: ok. then xulrunner, xulrunner-1.9, xulrunner-1.9.1 is enough
<ccheney> the source of openjdk-6 depends on a xulrunner package, all packages without binaries are like that
<ccheney> eg openoffice.org
<asac> ccheney: right. so check for them which of the binary packages actually uses it
<asac> like for openjdk-6 the plugin package
<asac> for openoffice also the plugin package
<asac> might need manual digging
<ccheney> none of them use it at runtime, just a build-dep, do you mean track down inside the source which part of the source uses it?
<asac> ccheney: yes. the plugins use it at runtime imo
<asac> they just dont run on their own
<asac> i think most htat dont have depends in binaries are plugins
<asac> but worth checking
<asac> might also be just a bad package with missing depends
<ccheney> ok
<ripps> whoa, i just noticed that chromium-daily's scrollbar now matches theme colors. Been a long time coming
<fta> i like that it also shows all matches when doing a search
<fta> asac, gyp_0.1~svn767-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<fta> asac, so now, i can fight against the ffmpeg sumo
<ccheney> asac: updated to reflect source package it depends against
<ccheney> asac: when we update the firefox in the old releases we don't want anything using the old versions of xulrunner at all, is that correct?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-12
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: more than likely you are not here, but when you get a chance can you please test the following: open gwibber->let it update-> read->try to clear window from gwibber menu. mine still doesnt clear window or stream.
 * gnomefreak thinks today is going to be a very long day :( its 2:06am
<gnomefreak> it would be nice to fix xorg too
<c0p3rn1c> how do you fix the dual screen flash fullscreen problem?
<c0p3rn1c> I guess I'll have to use the compiz-fusion zoom function
<fta> asac, fixed the codecs to use gyp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340164/  :P
<BUGabundo> hey
<fta> yo
<BUGabundo> fta: thanks for the link :)
<BUGabundo> I've read some of his past posts
<BUGabundo> but this one was quite a nice reading
<fta> i realized afterwards that it's from one of the devs i directly work with
<fta> and i met in mountain view
<BUGabundo> aha
<fta> 1.3 GiB (3.39%) of 39.6 GiB
<fta> lol, the beta ppa is small
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/12/introducing-namebench.html
<fta> gcc bug 11203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 11203 in ubuntu "languages issues" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11203
<fta> pff
<fta> gnu bug 11203
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-13
<FFEMTcJ> is TB3 on a non daily ppa yet?
<BUGabundo> fta: (01:39:04 AM) bjsnider: BUGabundo, i realize you need bug testers for chromium-browser, but i can't see anything wrong with it...
<BUGabundo> (01:39:08 AM) bjsnider: works fine
<fta> BUGabundo, codecs broken, webgl broken, some say svg broken but wfm, ...
<fta> some say it's slower than chrome, can't confirm
<fta> but most love it
<BUGabundo> haven't notice a thing in daily
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<micahg> blueprint is attached to the bug in LP
<gnomefreak> micahg: hi ok ill look again i didnt see it there but with LP beta always changing it could have moved
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's on the bottom right now
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I was wondering what plans you had for packaging this cycle
<gnomefreak> micahg: atm i going to be leaving to go back out of town until feb. but as of right now i have none. once m-d gets fixed i will package sunbird
<micahg> gnomefreak: you'll package sunbird after feb or now?
<gnomefreak> micahg: when ever m-d gets fixed but ive been asking someone to do that since late karmic dev cycle
<micahg> gnomefreak: what's wrong with m-d?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ii should have this box up there so i can do it than i hope
<gnomefreak> micahg: it doesnt grab pre release sunbird/lightning seamonkey-2.0. it grabs sunbird-0.9 and sm 2.1
 * micahg was going to look into it after tb3 and enigmail
<gnomefreak> enigmail can use a good cleaning last i saw it it was a mess
<micahg> yep, and there's no bzr repo
 * gnomefreak cant find any .wav :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: how does sunbird pull the source now, I couldn't find it
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont recall i havent needed it since 0.9 came out. but i have updated package in m-t branches
<micahg> gnomefreak: I know fta made some changed to the firefox and tb builds to pull only certain branches, maybe I can adapt those for TB/SM
<micahg> oops, I meant sunbird/SM
<gnomefreak> sorry about that firefox froze and i cant get into a TTY for some reason
<micahg> ok, I'm wondering if update-orig is what I'm looking for in sunbird...
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont think it is let me check
<gnomefreak> wait yes it is but give me a sec
<gnomefreak> micahg: it is update-orig
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe I can tweak it like fta did with the TB/FF builds
<micahg> BTW, sunbird 1.0b1 was released
<gnomefreak> micahg: you can try but i  remember it being more involved
<micahg> ok, well, I won't get to the till after I get TB3 built for lucid
<ripps> I've discovered that some websites have figured how to disable pageaction chromium extensions. Now I can adblock on certain sites.
<gnomefreak> micahg: not sure the package will grab b1 since it isnt final from m-d's POV
<ripps> s/can/can't
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe we need a get-orig-source in there then
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah i agree, i havent figured out what im going to do with sunbird/lightning once sunbird is stopped
<micahg> gnomefreak: why would sunbird stop?
<gnomefreak> micahg: 1.0b1 is the last of it. noone willing to build it/support it upstream
<gnomefreak> only lightning will continue
<gnomefreak> i would have to re read all the posts (find them first) to be exact on that
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you have the KDE intergration bug handy?
<micahg> bug 494067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494067 in xulrunner "Provide better Firefox KDE integration" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494067
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think this is what you were referring to: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/calendar/2009/08/how_to_save_sunbird.html
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is one of many but that gives enough to get an idea. I get them in my mailing lists for mozilla. i had asked what was needed for it to continue but they need all points of dev.
<micahg> gnomefreak: I guess we'd just package lightning if sunbird goes away and they refuse to build a 64 bit version
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah we will continue but i was thinking make it into an .xpi using same method as other extensions but i havent had time to think about how i want to continue on with it. doesnt it work on 64bit? it should
<micahg> gnomefreak: the version of lightning nightlies will not work on 64 bit
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> why would 64bit work with 0.9 but not 1.0*
<micahg> gnomefreak: we compile 64 bit for 0.9
<gnomefreak> yeah i thought of that after i hit <enter>
<micahg> gnomefreak: if sunbird goes away, we can have TB source build lightning
<gnomefreak> micahg: right but from what im seeing they are thinking of using lightning as a standalone (sort of)
 * gnomefreak wonders if this reply to upstream from LP works
<hackel> Anyone know of a PPA building an icedtea6-plugin that is compatible with Firefox 3.6?
<micahg> hackel: why isn't the one in the archvie compatible?
<hackel> Firefox 3.6 requires NPAPI plugins, the old one used OJI.
<micahg> I know the sun plugin works fine
<hackel> Perhaps, but I don't want to use any proprietary garbage.
<micahg> hackel: which version of ubuntu?
<hackel> Karmic.  It's nothing crucial, I can still run firefox-3.5 on those 2 times a year that I actually need the java plugin :)
<micahg> ok, well, we'll try to get it fixed for lucid
<micahg> hackel: can you see if a bug is filed against openjdk-6?
<hackel> Yeah, I looked a bit and didn't find one immediately, but I'll look again and file one if I can't find it.
<micahg> hackel: ok, please subscribe micahg when you do
<micahg> hackel: that code should be in karmic
<hackel> micahg:  hmm, I just assumed that's why it wasn't working, but could be something else?  Do you get java in ff3.6?
<hackel> It won't even show up for me in about:plugins, but works fine in ff3.5.
<micahg> hackel: let me try in 3.7
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> no go in 3.7
<micahg> I guess I live quite well without java...
<micahg> I don't have it :)
<hackel> Yeah, like I said I find myself wanting to use it about twice a year.
<micahg> could be a build option
<hackel> There's an --enable-npplugin option described in the openjdk readme.
<micahg> hackel: it seems to depend on which xulrunner openjdk is built against
<micahg> ok, I'm updating the bug
<hackel> micahg:  Yes, that's mentioned on that site, because 1.9.2 is where they dropped oji support.
<micahg> I suppose I can push a version to my PPA and have it build against xul-1.9.2
<hackel> I'll definitely test it out if you do.  There's also an openjdk-7 ppa I saw.
<Mitch> asac: Building Firefox with Qt would improve its KDE integration, at least in the look 'n' feel department. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-firefox-kde-integration
<debfx> Mitch: is the firefox qt port still actively developed?
<Mitch> debfx: They make sure it still builds, yeah.
<losich0s> need help for thunderbird: can send mails successful, but not receive.
<losich0s> hello? anybody in here?
<mbana> what's up with the font rendering in TB 3
<asac> mbana: same that is up with fonts in ffox35?
<asac> ;)
<mbana> asac: no.  far worse.  hinting isn't even on
<mbana> can u show me how yours looks
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/tb3font.png
<mbana> asac: ok that looks v. good.  on my side, there's no hinting at all
<mbana> one sec
<asac> mbana: check your .fonts.conf
<asac> the xul 1.9.1 branch doesnt honour gnome settings that good (ffox and tb)
<asac> so if you tweak in fontconfig it wins basically
<Mitch> asac: So...what about Qt Firefox builds for Kubuntu?
<asac> Mitch: thats far off
<Mitch> Ah.
<asac> Mitch: the gtk qt backend is considered OK for what we want
<Mitch> Eww.
<asac> gtk qt engine that is
<asac> what we do this cycle (if we find the resources and get permission from upstream) is integrating the patches used by suse
<asac> hopefully after landing them upstream
<asac> in any case: the qt backend is not really finished/usable/maintained/supported upstream
<mbana> http://yfrog.com/elscreenshotkip
<mbana> i'm using the PPA with just TB £
<mbana> TB 3
<asac> you say the left one is better?
<mbana> .fonts.conf:  http://pastebin.com/m792cc258.  it's pretty long
<mbana> yes far better
<mbana> it seems the menus are rendering well, yet the content isn't
<asac> looks identical to me ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> i checked content
<asac> anyway ... itrs understandable that 2.0 is different from 3.0
<asac> as i said, we have this "gnome settings bustage" bug for fonts
<asac> in 1.9.1 xul branch (shared among f3.5 and t3.0)
<mbana> i'm not sure if i updated xul as well
<asac> so the difference from mine to yours is probably fontconfig tweakage
<asac> mbana: tb3 has xul 1.9.1 ... but uses its own copy
<asac> also if you have ffox 3.5 you have 1.9.1 anyway
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> asac: working on Sunday?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mbana> asac: so you're saying i should tweak the .fonts.conf?
 * BUGabundo is still crying over new pidgin *smallest* fonts
<BUGabundo> must make this bigger or I'll go blind
<mbana> asac: mind posting ur config
<BUGabundo> fta: stupid Ch no longer restores window size :(
<fta> BUGabundo, the beta or trunk?
<BUGabundo> trunk
<BUGabundo> started last night
<BUGabundo> if I open a new window it will be eihter half screen or "almost" full screen but not maximized
<fta> did you look for an existing bug?
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350378
<bdrung> asac: around?
<BUGabundo> fta: not yet
<BUGabundo> been busing flashing my android
<BUGabundo> its easier to just complain to you :)
<fta> fighting with the codecs right now
<fta> chromium-browser                 24715   1.80%      4468   12764    7478       5
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           20246   1.48%      4794    9641    5792      19
<fta> google-chrome-beta                3203   0.23%       855       3    2343       2
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^ you're not good enough at spreading the news
<BUGabundo> open 12 tabs (almost) at once, and Ch dies
<BUGabundo> fta:  I haven't even started
<fta> or users are dumb
<BUGabundo> you said you didnt want public spread yet
<BUGabundo> before more testing
<fta> i sure do now
<fta> enough testing, go live
<BUGabundo> where's chromium beta in there!?
<fta> i used the same name
<fta> google didn't
<BUGabundo> ?!
<fta> they regained 3000+ users on us in 3 days
<BUGabundo> so unstalbe is google beta?
<fta> no, google-chrome-unstable is ~trunk, and google-chrome-beta is the beta
<fta> well, not sure about google-chrome-unstable, i need to see the version
<fta> i never installed it
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> so chromium-browser is trunk+beta ppas ?
<fta> yes
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567
<fta> hm.. http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/secrets_of_the_mmscfg_file_1.html
<fta> does this work at all?
<BUGabundo> fta: the slite optimization seems to work pretty well
<BUGabundo> adblock of course not
<BUGabundo> faster fox causes problems in most servers
<BUGabundo> disabling ipv6 is a mistake
<BUGabundo> but an workaround for Ubuntu bug
<BUGabundo> most proxy will kill you if you push pipeline
<BUGabundo> flash 64 bits > flash 32 wrapper of course
<BUGabundo> force composite in X? lol
<BUGabundo> eheh ramdrives? LOL
<BUGabundo> with the amount of crashs I have , that's a bad option
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL getting trunk from mozilla when we have daily PPAs
<BUGabundo> SWIFTFOX is lame
<fta> go tell them that
<BUGabundo> What is Profile-Guided Optimization (PGO)?
<BUGabundo> humm right how are we on PGO?
<BUGabundo> asac said he would try that
<BUGabundo> ok, so 20% of what he says is OK
<BUGabundo> the rest will just put the user over an HUGE piece of trouble
<BUGabundo> fta: so stupid Pohotoshop  http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2009/12/playboy-poland-bells.html
<fta> BUGabundo, "why does she only have one breast?" lol :)
<BUGabundo> hehehee
<BUGabundo> guess playboy could spare to pay to include both!?
<fta> "Why are her legs taller than my garage door?"
<BUGabundo> missed that one
<mbana> mmm anyone around
<mbana> asac: ...
<mbana> does anyone use gmail?  have u noticed that when u reply to an email on, say, a list, it doesn't show up in gmail
<BUGabundo> mbana:
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> gmail won't show emails sent to your self
<BUGabundo> that's a "feature"
<mbana> wait hold on ... if i use gmail i sent it myself
<mbana> so why does it appear then
<BUGabundo> they filter it
<BUGabundo> you can see it in the sent and All
<BUGabundo> that's it
<mbana> am i the only one that's confused right now?  what do they filter?
<BUGabundo> the received email
<BUGabundo> from the list you just sent
<BUGabundo> example
<BUGabundo> you reply to my email from mozillateam ML
<BUGabundo> everyone on the least will get it, but your gmail account will filter the delived email
<BUGabundo> so you will never receive it, as it usually works on other email setups
<BUGabundo> that's why I activate the deliver Mailman receipt
<mbana> are u saying, it's possible for me to send using TB and have in appear in the thread in gmail?
<BUGabundo> errk
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> now I'm confused
<mbana> no why does gmail show my replies in the thread?  it makes it seem as though i'm receiving my own replies
<mbana> here is my workflow.
<mbana> assume thread x.  i reply to thread x in gmail.  i see the reply within gmail
<mbana> i reply to thread in TB, i don't see it.
<mbana> when i say, i see it in gmail, i mean i see the reply within the thread, as well as in sent folder
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> all sent emails are in (gmail)Sent folder
<BUGabundo> and also All
<BUGabundo> you must sync those folders in TB
<mbana> but will i see the reply in the thread?
<mbana> or will i have to manually navigate to the sent/all folder?
<BUGabundo> you have to put rule to place the sent email on the proper folder you want the thread
<BUGabundo> that's what I do on kmail
<BUGabundo> your own TB sent
<BUGabundo> not the gmail one
<mbana> and then it'll also appear in the gmail?  see i don't have access to imap/smtp at work so i gotta use gmail there
<BUGabundo> it *always* appars in gmail
<mbana> just not in the right place
<BUGabundo> yes, right place
<mbana> did anyone see the screen asac posted?  if anyone has a similar setup can u post your .fonts.conf
<fta> what screen?
<mbana> BUGabundo: do i need to restart TB 3 to see .fonts.conf changes
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> maybe I should try TB ?
<BUGabundo> man I'm in love with KMail
<BUGabundo> but I have tooooo much mail in there
<BUGabundo> maybe I should just forget and start fresh !
<bdrung> asac: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/dh_xul-ext and tranform the xpath into python.
<BUGabundo> fta: what was the privacy link you gave last night?
<BUGabundo> can't find it in my history
<BUGabundo> man I miss my FF awesome bar right now
<fta> BUGabundo, Omnibox is supposed to be even better
<jason81> hi there!!! someone can  you help to change my ip
<BUGabundo> fta: either it isint or I lost all my logs
<BUGabundo> no history before 2 days
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> fta: but do you have the link at hand where it stated the privacy stuff of chrome ?
<fta> >> BUGabundo_work, at least, chromium doesn't have that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome#Usage_tracking
<BUGabundo> tanks
<BUGabundo> ahhh wikipedia
<fta> there are blogs about that too
<BUGabundo> jason81: what do you need?
<fta> support is provided in #ubuntu, not here
<jason81> BUGabundo: thanks for your help.. I need to change my Ip for see
<jason81> BUGabundo: thanks for your help.. I need to change my Ip for whatc a film in streaming
<jason81> unfortunately this film are visibile only in usa
<jason81> <BUGabundo:I have tried to install torbutton but i don't resolve.. any suggestion?
<BUGabundo> jason81: not the place to ask
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu
<jason81> ok.. I try for better understand the add-on torbutton
<jason81> thanks
<BUGabundo> fta: can you please return me my hamer
<BUGabundo> I need to punch and stab GWIBBER a bit
<BUGabundo> darn thing dies every 10 min :(
<BUGabundo> and also keeps lossing replies :(((((
 * BUGabundo cries
<fta> BUGabundo, it's stable for me. but complain to asac or kenvandine, not to me, i'm just the middle man for the dailies now
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> not complaing to you
<BUGabundo> just asking for my hammer back
<BUGabundo> btw when was the "daily" last updated?
<BUGabundo> I haven't got many updates :(
<BUGabundo> and still can't change font size kenvandine
<BUGabundo> I'm amazed hoe much Mosaic still resembles to browsers in use today
<fta> i've used Mosaic for a year or two before netscape 0.9 appeared, i remember people saying that it had no future, that ftp & gopher were there to stay
<mbana> did asac disappear?
<fta> -it had+it will have
<fta> mbana, try tomorrow, european business hours
<fta> well, it's already monday
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> I don't recall using Mosaic much
<BUGabundo> I did use netscape
<BUGabundo> and then IE
<BUGabundo> started in the web in 94/95
<BUGabundo> a shared PC at school
<BUGabundo> over ISDN :)
<BUGabundo> IRC was king
<BUGabundo> altavista too
<BUGabundo> still remember like it was today
<BUGabundo> teachers commenting when we said : "hotmail" eheh
<BUGabundo> back in the days MSFT didn't own it
<BUGabundo> and inbox were 256KB
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-13
<BUGabundo> Merry Xtmas everyone <3 http://goo.gl/SzUUv
<chrisccoulson> Lol
<chrisccoulson> b'ah humbug
<chrisccoulson> it's not christmas for another 12 days ;)
<fta> do we have the flash that has h/w acceleration on nvidia? or not yet?
<Dimmuxx> beta 10.2 have it
<Dimmuxx> 32bit only though
<fta> Dimmuxx, i meant, "do we have" as in "does natty have"?
<Dimmuxx> ah
<Dimmuxx> if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree is correct then it's still 10.1
<fta> yep :(
<Dimmuxx> probably good since noone knows when adobe will release final
<Dimmuxx> fta: do you know if/when chromium will get vdpau support for <video>?
<fta> hm, ffmpeg is supposed to support that already
<Dimmuxx> it does
<Dimmuxx> hmm, I haven't tried html5 in chromium since I installed my nvidia card so it might already be there
<micahg> I thought the flash acceleration was only on windows still
<Dimmuxx> the old one in 10.1 is windows and osx but the new one in 10.2 is for linux too
<micahg> ah, nicew
<Dimmuxx> no vdpau in chromium yet though
<fta> i guess i just need libvdpau-dev in build-deps
<fta> but that won't work for hardy..karmic
<fta> hm
<micahg> control.in?
<Dimmuxx> oh so you just need to rebuild it for vdpau?
<fta> Dimmuxx, ffmpeg has it enabled by default in configure, but without the headers, it's silently disabled
<fta> micahg, i'd hate to have to do that
<fta> maybe a backport of that lib in the ppas
<fta> if it works
<Dimmuxx> nice, time to build chromium then
<fta> Dimmuxx, no need, it's in a dedicated package
<Dimmuxx> ?
<fta> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg.
<Dimmuxx> ah yeah forgot about that
<fta> the thing is i can't test on hardy...
<fta> i should drop that soon anyway
<micahg> fta: you could backport libvdpau-dev to karmic, but not hardy
<fta> when is karmic eol?
<fta> !info karmic
<micahg> same time as hardy, April 2011
<ubot2> fta: Package karmic does not exist in natty
<fta> !karmic
<ubot2> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<fta> pff
<Dimmuxx> hmm, any pointers on how to build it? I downloaded the source package
<fta> like any other package
<Dimmuxx> no autogen.sh or configure or anything in it as far as I can see
<Dimmuxx> Is chromium in pre lucid anyway?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: not in the archive, only is the PPAs
<Dimmuxx> but couldn't the ffmpeg package be built with vdpau in the archives then or are they just moved there from the ppas?
<fta> everything is possible, but i don't experiment with the archives builds, i play in PPAs, let it boil there for a while
<fta> just had a look at the ppa stats, it looks like a complete garbage
<Dimmuxx> fta: since you probably already have everything set up, It would be nice if you could build me a amd64 of chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra for maverick so I can test it ;)
<fta> Dimmuxx, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<Dimmuxx> fta: nice, thanks!
<Dimmuxx> it uses less cpu at least but still pretty much
<fta> you need to use the accelerated hardware of chromium (in case you disabled it)
<fta> (i did)
<Dimmuxx> I'm on 8 so I had to enable it
<Dimmuxx> and now the cpu usage looks better
<fta> for me, it breaks google maps
<Dimmuxx> colors seems wrong
<Dimmuxx> like it's 15-240 instead of 0-255
<fta> where?
<Dimmuxx> http://vimeo.com/16044370
<micahg> chrisccoulson: apparently the seamonkey release tags since 2.0.8 are missing :(
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (and Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Seamonkey 2.0.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Natty and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<dpm> hi fta, good morning. I saw this on the launchpad-translators mailing list. I'm not sure if you're subscribed to receive e-mail from there, so I'm mentioning it just in casse you haven't seen it yet:
<dpm> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-translators/msg00243.html
<fta2> dpm, hi, could we allow the es_419 files?
<fta2> dpm, also, i'm wondering why we have so many "changed" strings.. like thousands already. are the upstream (paid) translations really that bad??
<Dimmuxx> Nice, I've got flash vdpau working on my 64bit system. 8-10% cpu usage instead of 90-110%
<dpm> fta, re: the changed strings, it might be that the upstream translations are indeed not correct. Sometimes they might not follow the terminology for the language, so while not incorrect per se, some things need to be changed to be consistent. In the case of Catalan we're discussing right now what to do, but we've already seen a couple of strings within the translation that use inconsistent terminology.
<dpm> fta2, ^
<dpm> fta2, re: es_419, I'm not too sure. In Ubuntu (and most OSS projects) we've got one single Spanish team that takes care of all Spanish translations, regardless of the country variants. For some languages, when the variations are big enough (or the translation community behind it is strong), we do allow _CC variants (e.g. pt_BR), but _419 is not even a country code
<dpm> fta2, btw, I pinged you on your other nick earlier on this morning. Did you see the question regarding the handling of \n in strings?
<fta2> dpm, no, i didn't (i'm at work)
<fta2> but i will, later today
<dpm> ok, no worries, I wasn't sure how you were using the nicks
<fta2> dpm, fta2 is always from work
<fta2> that's why i'm not very responsive
<dpm> ok no worries
<fta2> dpm, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/es   notice how the chromium-strings turned green now that it landed upstream
<dpm> fta2, awesome, let me have a look. Btw, whereabouts are they committed in the trunk tree? I tried to have a quick look when you said the first changes had been landed, but I could not find them
<fta2> dpm, i had some issue with my exports (lp imports), a 'bzr add' missing in a shell script, but they were in trunk and in the deb when i told you so
<fta2> i fixed that early this morning
<fta2> very early
<dpm> fta2, ok :). Do you know the location in trunk where they are committed?
<fta2> dpm, sure: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/third_party/launchpad_translations/
<dpm> fta2, ah, great, that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<fta2> or http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/third_party/launchpad_translations/
<fta2> i hate viewvc
<dpm> I'm not very fond of it either :)
<fta2> dpm, if you look closely at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html, you'll notice i use third_party/launchpad_translations for new files, and the regular location for improved files
<fta2> (in the diffstat)
<dpm> looking...
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<dpm> fta2, btw, the stable Ubuntu packages have got a chromium-browser-l10n additional package, and I noticed the PPA does not have it. I'm guessing in the PPA the translations are being shipped directly in the chromium-browser package, but why this difference?
<fta2> dpm, the ppa has it too, it's the same packaging everywhere
<dpm> fta2, ah, then I must have missed it. Sorry for the noise
<fta2> np
<fta2> dpm, but the real question is, should it stay a Suggests or become a Recommends or even a Depends
<fta2> or simply be merged into the main deb like upstream
<dpm> fta2, yeah, someone asked me on the weekend why his Chromium was in English, and it turned out he hadn't installed the -l10n package
<fta2> dpm, initially, i did it that way to 1/ make the main deb smaller (as most users don't need those translations) and 2/ to build it only once (arch all)
<fta2> dpm, but now, the main deb is so big, i'm not sure it still matters
<dpm> right
<fta2> 16M vs 1.2M
<dpm> oh
<fta2> +0.5M for inspector
<dpm> I think it might make sense to put the translations there then, otherwise people get confused when they are missing. I think even keeping it as it is and changing it to Recommends or Depends would be a big improvement, and people who care about the extra 1.2 MB might have the option of unistalling it (depending on how you end up implementing it)
<fta2> i for one don't auto install Recommends
<fta2> but i'm probably out of the scope
<dpm> is it not default now in Ubuntu?
<fta> dpm, hey, read it. 1/ no, i'm not a subscriber of that list (btw, did my email make sense? ie, not too technical?) 2/ it's expected, upstream has both real \n and \ + n, so to achieve the full bijection, i had to respect that
<fta> ..Reading the other thread now..
<dpm> fta, the e-mail was great. The link on the error output with the search URL to pinpoint strings with errors is a really nice touch :)
<fta> dpm, if you can, please remove the "fta2" from your blog entry, also, i'm always in #chromium, which seems more appropriate, name wise
<dpm> fta, done
<fta> thx
<fta> chrisccoulson, hm, bug 689687
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689687 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Warnings in desktop file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689687
<chrisccoulson> fta - i wonder if it needs adding to shared-mime-info?
<chrisccoulson> i see that too btw
<fta> dpm, can you please bounce me the email about \n, i can't find a a way to get it from lp, it's not a real mailing list archive
<fta> chrisccoulson, i'm not sure what i should answer for this bug
<chrisccoulson> fta - i commented already
<chrisccoulson> i don't know where to reassign it though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i guess someone will investigate it at some point, but i don't really have time to atm
<fta> chrisccoulson, desktop-file-utils maybe?
<chrisccoulson> fta - possibly, i'm not sure though
<fta> chrisccoulson, they will bounce it someplace else if it's not right ;)
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have the release tag for seamonkey in natty locally?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> just pushed it though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks, I'll push the arm fix to natty tonight then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, we discussed dropping gnome-shell from natty in -desktop last week, do you think we should do this now?  It seems that the gnome3 infrastructure will only be in the PPA for natty and then end up in natty+1
<chrisccoulson> yes, we should drop it, it's in pretty bad shape
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll file the bug later and subscribe the -desktop team so they are away?
<micahg> *aware
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-14
<micahg> bdrung: we need the new redland-bindings for m-devscripts in natty, should I upgrade our packaging?  the release has been out for 2.5 months now
<micahg> bdrung: that's why adblock-plus is FTBFS ATM
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: hi. for you: bug 689849 + http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/8.0.552.224~r68599/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689849 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "8.0.552.215~r67652 -> 8.0.552.224~r68599 security update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689849
<jdstrand> fta2: thanks!
<fta2> dpm, doh! http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<dpm> fta2, :( yeah, that's the problem with xml and not having a validator within LP. Let me contact the Brazilian and Hebrew translators, as they seem to be the ones that come up with the most errors
<dpm> hm, no one around, I'll ping them later on
<fta> dpm, just sent a few rules for those variables to the list(s)
<fta> hm, it's moderated
<gnomefreak> ok that is just weird. FF4beta keeps asking me to submit data
<dpm> fta, approved message, thanks
<dpm> (in ubuntu-translations)
<dpm> err ubuntu-translators
<fta> dpm, btw, why two lists?
<dpm> fta, one is the one for people translating Ubuntu, which is the one that most people read. That's why I CC'd it on the announcement, to reach out as many people as possible. The other is for translators doing work on Launchpad-hosted projects not directly related to Ubuntu. Now that the announcement is out, you can simply send the e-mails to launchpad-translators in fact
<fta> ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume the desire to remove gjs is related to not supporting a xul rdepend?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - nothing in the archive needs it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, that in of itself isn't necessarily a reason to drop it, IMHO, since we're just going to add it back the next release, but being a xul rdepend and needing to port to xulrunner 2.x seems like a very good reason :)
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't need any porting, it's already done ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I meant for the xul 2.1, 2.2, 2.x jump :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would you like me to file the bug for gjs removal?
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> bdrung: is there any rush on the redland stuff? (is the weekend ok?)
<bdrung> micahg: there is probably no rush. the current adblock-plus version works.
<micahg> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-15
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> I was wondering if you what the plans were regarding betas for FF4 in natty
 * micahg needs more caffeine
<micahg> if you wanted to release as soon as they were tagged or final released
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't notice that b8 had been tagged
<chrisccoulson> we can upload the builds as they are tagged, but i wanted to get the translation template sorted out before we uploaded really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, with fennec which I'm still not sure about, are we comfortable shipping a beta fennec in natty?
<micahg> I guess there's actually not much choice since we'll be dropping xul2.0
<micahg> I guess I should get that in soonish
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we need the latest fennec, else it will have to go really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I should have it in by EOY
<micahg> I'll wait on the firefox-next PPA until the betas are actually released though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, why did you use a GRE of 2.0.0.* for xul20?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - unless i've missed something, they all use a 4 part number, with the 4th part being the minor version
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, you're correct, I wasn't compensating for the first 0 :)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> right, dinner time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, 4.0b8 isn't scheduled to be released to beta channel until next tuesday, so there's time to work on the translations
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll try and find some time
<chrisccoulson> but i'm 100% on the menubar work atm, and i'm meant to be on vacation ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, ok, let me know if you want me to take care of beta 8 in natty then
<fta> \o/ i now auto land langpacks for new langs
<fta> everything is now 100% automatic
<fta> now, i can take some time off
<micahg> fta: cool
<fta> that's almost instant reward for translators, their work is visible the next day in the dailies
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> beu nuit fta
<fta> uh?
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> ohoh, the Chinese did it once again, and the galicians just pass the spanish
<fta> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations
<fta> firefox-smooth-scaling/ppa ???
<micahg> fta: I think that's ols
<micahg> *old
<micahg> yep, that guy's been uploading this for a while now
<micahg> I believe this due to mozilla 468496
<ubot2> micahg: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: The read operation timed out (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=468496)
<micahg> it used to be blocking 2.0/4.0 but no longer since they're far behind
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-16
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> micahg, do you know why we are short of builders once again?
<fta> i386	8	 149 jobs (5 hours 10 minutes)
<micahg> not at the moment, not aware of anything going on
<fta> dh_scour?? what's that?
<micahg> fta: it reduces the size of svgs in .debs
<fta> yep, i noticed
<fta> i just have 1 svg in chromium:  Original file size: 30015 bytes; new file size: 20177 bytes (67.22%)
<micahg> it's part of the goal of reducing the CD size
<micahg> or rather making sure the install can fit on a CD :)
<fta> yep, i just read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulSladen/LangpackCompression
<fta> not much for me in there, i'm already aggressively using lzma wherever i can
<fta> thunderbird is in the CD?? i thought it was evolution
<micahg> that's a real old list :)
<micahg> it's on xubuntu
<micahg> and maybe for 11.10 :)
<fta> oh, it's a 2y+ old page
<fta> sorry
<micahg> you have the blueprint?
<fta> yep, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/performance-desktop-n-install-footprint
<fta> i guess i can pre-scour my svg to save 10k :)
<micahg> fta: no, better not, the idea is to keep the full version in the source and the reduced version in the deb in case people want to modify it
<aisourph> I want Firefox 4.x (from an actual repo) but the released Thunderbird version (my web browser has no real state but my mail client rather does). Does Ubuntu provide a supported way to accomplish this?
<aisourph> Currently /etc/apt/preferences looks like the most likely candidate but...
<aisourph> http://pastebin.com/T85GRUjY
<micahg> aisourph: there's a PPA listed in /topic and on that page are instructions for adding the reo
<micahg> repo
<micahg> that's the beta PPA
<aisourph> Ah, that looks much better
<aisourph> Sidesteps the preference-setting issue
<micahg> aisourph: yeah, and the beta version is installable along side the stable one
<aisourph> Odd, I spent a lot of time Googling/etc and just kept coming across the nightly PPA, which is why this issue appeared
<aisourph> never found your PPA releases (I assume Micah Gersten == micahg)
<micahg> aisourph: it's the team PPA, but yes
<aisourph> yeah that's why I phrased it as your releases, not your PPA....
<aisourph> also I was more interested in the betas than the nightlies anyway, so that repo is also better in that regard
<micahg> yeah, I'd prefer to run that, but beta 7 was a bust for me, I'm hoping beta 8 is more stable
<aisourph> the nightlies just shifted from pre-beta8 to pre-beta9 so I assume beta8 branched within the last couple of days
<micahg> aisourph: yes
<aisourph> also, planet.mozilla.org had them planning on releasing it December 8 before (obviously they didn't) and get an RC out in January so they're clearly aiming to release soon.
<micahg> yeah, RC probably won't be till Feb, beta 8 by next week maybe
<aisourph> also is your beta7 issue probably something specific to you? I mean I'll test it anyway but it'd be nice to know what sort of breakage to look for
 * micahg isn't sure could be profile related
<aisourph> ah, well, works so far. and unlike the nightly the various addon icons (ABP, noscript, and that bookmarks toolbar icon) have reappeared
<aisourph> and I can re-enable the addon compatibility checking (since it's not some pre-beta9. and I didn't understand that anyway, since they said beta7 would get the plugin API stable, so why mark anything that works in beta7 as not working automatically in pre-beta9?)
<micahg> aisourph: that's just how AMO works
<micahg> aisourph: scratch that, they just mark it with the highest tested version
<aisourph> but it was apparently okay with pre-beta8; is that considered == beta 7 or is there some ordering beta7 < prebeta 8 < beta8 < prebeta9 < beta9 where the addon maintainer notes the last one tested within that? It can't be as simple as 'last tested as of beta X' because of the first part and given how they end up branching things to stabilize each release tree there's only a DAG not some total ordering
<micahg> most addons were probably made compatible with beta 8
<freeflying> is there any admin to ml?
<fta> dpm, hi, i have a problem with new langs
<fta> dpm, yesterday, i landed a patch to auto-land them: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/patches/build.patch.txt
<fta> dpm, but it's not that easy, i have to also create other files for each lang, like this one: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/app/resources/locale_settings_fr.xtb
<dpm> hi fta, so you mean that you need more info than the one you can get from LP to generate a new language for Chromium?
<fta> dpm, correct.
<dpm> and that that info cannot be easily guessed
<fta> dpm, no. http://paste.ubuntu.com/544378/  like UI sizes
<dpm> fta, hm, perhaps we should prepare a wiki page with the instructions for new languages somewhere, and then send an e-mail to launchpad-translators with a heads up. What do you think?
<dpm> Is the locale_settings_ll.xtb file the only one that needs to be present?
<fta> dpm, i'm not sure yet, it's the 1st that popped up this morning. i knew this template but i thought grit would be smart enough to get a default somehow,  but apparently not: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60728211/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.chromium-browser_10.0.613.0~svn20101216r69363-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> dpm, http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/app/resources/locale_settings.grd
<dpm> looking...
<fta> dpm, and it's a slightly different syntax compared to the other grd i'm already converting. (the heavy use of xml comments instead of desc="" attributes)
<fta> dpm, oh, this grd claims '<messages fallback_to_english="true">', but it obviously doesn't completely
<fta> dpm, maybe i can just land empty xtb in the meantime
<fta> dpm, we should find a way to expose those to tech oriented translators
<dpm> fta, I'm lacking a bit of context, first, what's the locale_settings.grd file?
<dpm> fta, and how would empty xtb's help as a temporary workaround?
<fta> dpm, all the tiny prefs (like encoding, dialog sizes) that depends on the lang, like strings may be longer or shorter, having an impact of UI organization
<fta> dpm, it should prevent the build system from failing when creating the langpack (.pak files), and let grit do its fallback to english until we figure out how to fix that for good
<dpm> fta, yeah, I saw that in the xtb file, but got confused by the .grd one. So the .grd file is like the master translation template, that generates .xtb files for each locale?
<fta> dpm, grd/pot, xtb/po
<dpm> fta, thanks. Yeah, I just wasn't thinking of the locale_settings file in terms of a translation
<fta> dpm, there's nothing to translate in there, in fact, google doesn't even expose this template to its translators, it's all populated by the devs
<dpm> fta, so considering that we could use the same machinery, I think your suggestion of exposing it would be a good idea. We could just pretend it's an additional template. But we'd need to have good translator comments there
<dpm> i.e. we could expose it in LP as an additional template
<fta> dpm, but how am i supposed to populate all that just by myself, when i don't even know how it should look like
<fta> dpm, yep, i'll back out my patch for now and discuss with upstream. i'd like them to use the same syntax for the grd
<fta> dpm, but a wiki page would be nice explaining what is what in each template
<dpm> fta, we'd leave translators to complete it. And perhaps when auto-landing new languages they should not be used (i.e. use an empty .xtb) until the locale_settings_ll file is completely translated
<dpm> fta, do you know if the chromium people have got a wiki? I don't want to put it in the Ubuntu wiki unless we can find somewhere else in a more independent location to put it
<fta> dpm, they have one. http://code.google.com/p/chromium/w/list   i can edit everything in there
<dpm> fta, ah, that'd be a good place if you want to start. I'd be happy to help with that, I'm just not sure how to get edit permission
<dpm> anyway, I need to step out for a bit now, will read the log later
<fta> dpm, ok, i'll start something later today
<fta> oh my, those new xtb use a different id for all strings, my converter won't work on those
<fta> d'oh! locale_settings_cros.grd  locale_settings.grd  locale_settings_linux.grd  locale_settings_mac.grd  locale_settings_win.grd
<fta> dpm, i see only a dozen of langs moving on lp, how is that supposed to work to have more? should we give milestones/deadlines? or is the current way the best we can have?
<fta> dpm, (no offense intended, it's my first time working with the ubuntu translators, i'm still trying to learn how it works)
<fta> oh.. "chromium linux/beta (8.0.552.224 -> 9.0.597.19)"
<dpm> hi fta, sorry, I was doing a videocast. Let me figure something out and we'll talk about it tomorrow, as I need to step out. heh, feel free to ask anything, there is no way I could have taken that as an offence :-)
<magcius> Did the nightly for 4.0b9pre break Flash?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> haven't upgrade to last nights version yet
<magcius> it doesn't even recognize flash player in about:plugins
<magcius> where should it be searching?
<jewsucanuse> hey chrisccoulson, i'm not sure what to file this bug against. dragged links aren't antialiased.
<magcius> I have no idea what flashplugin-alternative.so is doing
<micahg> magcius: are you using adobe flash?
<magcius> micahg, yepo
 * micahg will try latest after update finished
<micahg> *finishes
<magcius> I don't have any package that owns flashplugin-alternative.so
<magcius> what creates is
<micahg> magcius: flashplugin-installer should I think
<micahg> magcius: wfm
<magcius> micahg, huh, ok
<magcius> micahg, do you have /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> I have flashplugin-alternative.so
<micahg> I'm using flashplugin-installer
<magcius> same here
<micahg> that's not in maverick anywhere
<magcius> can you try nspluginplayer type=flash
<magcius> does it error out?
<micahg> yes
<magcius> uhh,ok
<magcius> so not sure what caused it but reconfiguring flashplugin-installer fixed it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-17
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what did you have in mind WRT the internal libpurple in instantbird WRT purple CVEs?
<chrisccoulson> how often does libpurple get updated?
<chrisccoulson> oh, of course, it's just pidgin really ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right
<chrisccoulson> we should make it build with system libpurple when we do the xul2.0 update
<micahg> 8 this year
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it can't ATM since that would defeat the purpose of instantbird instead of pidgin
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: see discussion I had on #instantbird on i.m.o yesterday
<micahg> it's heavily patches
<micahg> *patched
<micahg> the integration between libpurple and GTK is very high, whereas instantbird wants to use xul
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<micahg> There's a fedora guy with some ideas on how to fix it, I asked him to ping me when he gets that going
<micahg> in the mean time, one of the instantbird maintainers offered to backport the CVEs and make a new release upstream, I figured if I helped a little with that, it would take care of our immediate issue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you decide when to go on holiday yet?
<chrisccoulson> i should be on holiday already really :/
<chrisccoulson> trying to get things done before the platform sprint though
<micahg> isn't that in Feb?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's the second week of jan ;)
<chrisccoulson> pretty much right after i get back
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, earlier this year
<micahg> I guess it makes sense, the release was 3 weeks early
<fta> BUGabundo, \o/
<fta> BUGabundo, got my galaxy tab today
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> how are you liking it so far?
<BUGabundo> a very diff experience from amazon reader
<fta> BUGabundo, i'd say it's complementary
<fta> BUGabundo, there's something wrong with my 3G services, i'm supposed to have 60 TV channels, for free, nada
<BUGabundo> wrong APN maybe?
<fta> BUGabundo, it's my 1st android, i like it, except for the ads everywhere
<BUGabundo> fta: you gonna really *like adams tablet*
<BUGabundo> its the best of both world
<BUGabundo> really awesome android tablet
<BUGabundo> with a secondary screen layer in eink tecnology
<fta> BUGabundo, i think i'll wait. i already have enough, desktop/laptop/netbook/2 ereaders/tablet
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I have two android phones (3.2" and 4.3") and a 13.3" laptop
<BUGabundo> need a 13" (10-15") tablet with android/chromeos/ubuntu boot :)
<fta> BUGabundo, i'll wait for the bigger tablet market to mature a bit
<BUGabundo> 6 to 12 months will be more then enough for it to mature
<BUGabundo> at the pace of android devices and releases come out
<fta> probably 2y, until my tablet contract expires
<BUGabundo> I've been using android for almost 18 months now, and the world changed upside down twice already
<fta> so i can have the next one cheap too
<BUGabundo> 2y contracts are a bust in this day and age
<fta> depends on the price
<fta> got that tablet for 39€
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> it costs over 600€ in retail
<fta> BUGabundo, i can't automount it on ubuntu, any idea what that could be?
<BUGabundo> its a samsung limitation, I think
<BUGabundo> usually ppl new to android forget the notification bar, mount SD option
<BUGabundo> but I think samsung limits their device to KIES software or something
<BUGabundo> *OR* you may need to run their app in the tab, that allows you to mount it
<BUGabundo> there's no automount.... at least not with stock
<BUGabundo> I bough an app for mounting the SD both in the device and PC
<fta> hm
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<jewsucanuse> chris, you still around?
<BUGabundo> fta: you need to enable usb debug
<fta> BUGabundo, in android? how do i do that?
<jewsucanuse> or anyone familiar with firefox's bugzilla componenets
<BUGabundo> fta: menu, settings, applications, devel, usb debug
<BUGabundo> fount it? http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/121410daily/daily_9.jpg
<fta> BUGabundo, no devel in there :(
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> don't you see a Development?
<BUGabundo> last entry
<BUGabundo> what do you see?
<fta> BUGabundo, \o/
<BUGabundo> you did it ?
<fta> yes
<fta> it's less sexy than mounting the kindle but it works
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> BUGabundo, is there a good pdf reader?
<BUGabundo> there are few
<BUGabundo> non AWESOME
<BUGabundo> some ppl like adobe's but its slow
<BUGabundo> I have a friend who says he has the best one (for him)
<BUGabundo> but SGT brings a *very* cool ebook app, doesn't it ?
<fta> SGT?
<BUGabundo> Samsung Galaxy Tab
<fta> hm, maybe
<fta> BUGabundo, you do I close for real those apps, some does, some just hide there and i have to kill them
<BUGabundo> YOU DON'T
<BUGabundo> that's the worse habbit (windows)users  have
<BUGabundo> please DON'T
<BUGabundo> read android dev blog, there are *two* great posts on that
<fta> well, it just piles up
<BUGabundo> so what?
<BUGabundo> does it really bother you ?
<BUGabundo> its linux, who cares!
<fta> i don't know yet ;) i'm new to this world
<BUGabundo> *if* you reach a point where the OS needs more ram for an app
<BUGabundo> it will suspend or terminate a non foreground app
<jewsucanuse> bugabundo, can you test a bug for me?
<jewsucanuse> oh he's gone
<AnAnt> anyone using cowbuilder ? xulrunner-1.9.2 doesn't seem  to install in a maverick cowbuilder chroot
<AnAnt> also it causes the processor usage to be 100%
<AnAnt> I mean when it gets installed in a maverick cowbuilder chroot
<fta> dpm, ping
<fta> dpm, (have time for my question from yesterday?)
<dpm> hi fta, yes
<fta> good
<dpm> (let me think for a sec first...)
<dpm> I think having milestones as you suggested and doing regular calls for translations would help getting people motivated and focused. In addition to that, I can try to blog about it again, to see if we get more people interested. Milestones and calls for translation work for the majority of OSS projects with a regular schedule, but for Chromium I'm not sure whether we can do this. Is there some sort of roadmap and predictable milestones? That'd be
<dpm> a good start
<dpm> fta, ^
<fta> dpm, upstream, it's now one major version every 6 weeks
<fta> dpm, and we follow that
<dpm> in any case, I think it would also be useful to have a wiki to put all the information related to Chromium translations, as right now we've only got the announcement and the info you've been adding on e-mails. I had a quick look at the wiki you pointed me to yesterday, but I couldn't figure out a way of editing pages
<fta> dpm, have a look at this page: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html  (ch 10 in trunk & dev, 9 in beta and 8 in stable, it's a faster pace than before, when lucid got v5 and maverick v6)
<fta> at this pace, natty will be released with v11 or v12
<dpm> fta, thanks. Is there any place with the exact schedule? I.e. with dates or with a calendar that people can subscribe to? This way translators could follow it and better coordinate their work
<fta> dpm, hm, i don't think so, they officially announced the 6 weeks schedule a few months ago. but i will check
<dpm> fta, ok, thanks. And do you know more about their wiki? i.e. the question above ^
<fta> dpm, http://blog.chromium.org/2010/07/release-early-release-often.html
<fta> dpm, oh, http://dev.chromium.org/developers/calendar
<dpm> ah, nice. Although they only seem to mark releases for dev in their calendar. Am I getting something wrong? I'd expect the stable releases to be there as well
<fta> dpm, hm, right. i assume it's because the other channels are less predictable. look at the generic workflow at the bottom
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: do you have any idea why seamonkey keeps ending up in main? how is it getting uploaded?
<jdstrand> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<dpm> fta, hm, but is that not the old release cycle? It looks to me like the 12 week cycle, rather than the newer 6 week one. I guess the 6 week cycle must look the same but compressed, though
<fta> dpm, doh!
<micahg> jdstrand: could the source have accidentally been promoted?
<fta> dpm, can't find anything about who's allowed to edit the wiki. i think having a login is enough, but i'm not sure
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, it was. that was why I asked :)
<jdstrand> micahg: what was the process to get it uploaded?
<micahg> jdstrand: I thought that had to be done by an AA though
<jdstrand> micahg: not if it was pocket copied from a ppa
<jdstrand> micahg: was it pocket copied from a ppa?
<micahg> jdstrand: well, the last one I uploaded
 * micahg checks logs
<micahg> jdstrand: oh, 2.0.10 was probably copied from the security PPA to maverick and then to natty
<jdstrand> micahg: 2.0.11+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<fta> jdstrand, hi, thanks for chromium
<micahg> jdstrand: no, that one I uploaded straight to natty
<jdstrand> fta: sure thing! thanks for the updated packages
<jdstrand> micahg: 2.0.11+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1?
<micahg> jdstrand: idk, chrisccoulson did that
<jdstrand> so, 2.0.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 was in main, which would explain the subsequent promotions
<jdstrand> I don't recall doing that, but oh well, it is fixed now
<fta> jdstrand, i see in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt that emacs21/22 are blacklisted, but emacs23 is not, is that issue solved?
<jdstrand> if you weren't aware of the ppa issue, if you ever ask an AA to pocket copy from a ppa to the archive, give them the overrides that need to be applied
<jdstrand> micahg: ^
<jdstrand> micahg: though, if I had to guess, I made the mistake, though I really don't remember it...
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<jdstrand> fta: I am not familiar with the issue with emacs23
<fta> jdstrand, ok, n-m. i guess someone forgot to update the blacklist rules
<chrisccoulson> what's up with seamonkey?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you haven't tested the 2.0.11 releases by any chance have you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you need me to test this weekend?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - if you don't mind please. i've not had a chance to do it yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant will do :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-18
<fta> BUGabundo, plop
<jcastro> fta: I'm seeing a bunch of complains about chromium stopping working
<jcastro> any idea?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647463
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17986/chromium-stopped-working
<fta> jcastro, not enough info in there: the 2nd one found the problem btw
<jcastro> oh awesome, that wasn't there when I linked it
<jcastro> nice!
<fta> jcastro, the 1st one is used v10, so it's the daily, or -dev, not the official stable
<jcastro> ah ok, I'll go ahead and get the word out
<fta> jcastro, with v9+, i'm aware of issues on gmap sucking all the memory. workaround is to add --disable-accelerated-compositing to /etc/chromium-browser/default
<fta> until it's fixed i mean
<fta> iirc, it's off in v8
 * jcastro nods
<fta> grr, sftp://people.ubuntu.com is dead today
<fta> i should find a better host for the chromium translations
<fta> jcastro, btw, they should enable apport and report those. i'm not sure i'll be able to fix any of those but my hooks provide enough info to at least link an upstream bug
<jcastro> oh ok, I can add that
<fta> oh, there's also the infamous libmoon crasher
<jcastro> I've heard of that one
<fta> if both moon and icetea are installed, boom
<fta> it's easy to see with my hooks ;)
<fta> jcastro, btw, anoyone complaining about translations?
<jcastro> I've seen nothing but praise and admiration
<fta> jcastro, starting with the next daily, new langs should now be visible immediately, like asturian, basque, galician, etc.. it's never been tried before so i'm curious to see reports of success or failures
<jcastro> man this will be sweet
<fta> jcastro, as i said to dpm before, it's now an almost instant reward for translators, the could check their work in the next build
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> dude you need a blog
<jcastro> fta: who have you been working on on the google side?
<fta> jcastro, code: no one. i've asked a ton of questions, got a few answers from Evan and Tony Chang. I'm also working with Mikhail Naganov to refresh the inspector template (dead for 2y) and ship the translations (so far, it's not translated anywhere)
<fta> jcastro, my stuff is mostly guess work, reading sources, failing, and experimenting again and again
<fta> jcastro, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head/annotate/head%3A/chromium2pot.py
<jcastro> fta: so they don't have like a dpm-equivalent?
<fta> jcastro, no
<jcastro> shame
<jcastro> fta: have spot or any other distro checked out the work?
<fta> jcastro, no news of spot in months, So far, I've heard of mandriva and chromium-os interested by this initiative
<jcastro> fta: hey, is apport on by default in natty?
<jcastro> I just realized the forum post is on the natty forum, so their apport should be on right?
<fta> jcastro, no sure, i had to enable mine in /etc/default/apport
<fta> not sure
<jcastro> yeah I always modify it too, so I'm not sure what's default
<jcastro> I'll ask someone on monday I guess, off for the weekend, have a good one!
<fta> thanks, you too
<fta> BUGabundo, yt?
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium broken again with certs
<BUGabundo> upgrading to latest version, testing and filing if still there
<fta> BUGabundo, hm, wfm here, my own servs, lp..
<BUGabundo> net::CertVerifier::Verify (this=0x0, cert=0x7ffffb1bc2c0, hostname=..., flags=1, verify_result=0x7ffffab06748, callback=0x7ffffbfa1198,
<BUGabundo>     out_req=0x7fffdcc78628) at net/base/cert_verifier.cc:300
<BUGabundo> 300	net/base/cert_verifier.cc: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo> 	in net/base/cert_verifier.cc
<BUGabundo> reprocible
<BUGabundo> seesmic.com
<fta> BUGabundo, https://seesmic.com/ wfs, but i didn't try to login, just browse
<fta> wfm i meant
<BUGabundo> waiting for upgrade to finish and get a full bt with all threads
<BUGabundo> handle SIGPIPE nostop
<BUGabundo> thread apply all bt
<fta> BUGabundo, i ended up installing adobe reader for android, it's better than that ThinkFree Office i had by default
<fta> BUGabundo, but i'd like something to like a gallery for the pdf, my filenames often suck
<fta> -to
<BUGabundo> let me see what I can get you
<fta> BUGabundo, i set up a rsync folder between my main desktop and my tablet, so i can easily transfer stuff when i'm on wifi (over ssh)
<fta> no need to burn my 3G quota for that
<BUGabundo> that's not my definition of "easy"
<BUGabundo> more of geek
<fta> BUGabundo, it's easy enough for me :) i just had to pass a ssh key, now, it's just one tap away to sync the folder
<fta> BUGabundo, my tiny cloud :)
<BUGabundo> dropbear?
<fta> BUGabundo, no
<fta> there was only one result for rsync in the market
<BUGabundo> dropbear is a tiny SSH server
<BUGabundo> fta: beamreader or documents2go
<fta> i know, i have that in my squeezebox radios
<BUGabundo> fta: http://android-pt.com/yet-another-great-job-of-protecting-a-sgs-gor FAIL
<fta> i hate those free trial apps, grr
<fta> looks like the windows world
<BUGabundo> lololol
<BUGabundo> buy them then
<fta> nahh
<fta> BUGabundo, do you know how i can have a full size greader? the mobile version sucks
<fta> well, the app
<BUGabundo> app or browser?
<BUGabundo> change the browser agent
<BUGabundo> enter: about:debug
<fta> app if possible
<BUGabundo> then settings, agent and change to desktop
<BUGabundo> the app does not show any other view
<BUGabundo> fta: why apps never crash when you are logging them!?!?
<BUGabundo> ggrrrrrrrrrr
<fta> how do i hide the browser toolbar? in vertical mode, it's 20% of the screen
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> mine auto hides
<BUGabundo> and its just a small bar
<BUGabundo> please take a screenshot
<BUGabundo> fta: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/snap20101218_145426.png http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/snap20101218_145243.png
<fta> BUGabundo, tried the full version (keeping the UA unchanged), it doesn't work well, i can't scroll
<BUGabundo> yeah I know that
<BUGabundo> I've reported it
<BUGabundo> no feed back
<fta> i reported encoding issues once, never heard back from them either
<fta> same for feedburner
<fta> hm, it's snowing here in Paris
<stevecoh1> I have a question about secure email.
<fta> jcastro, hey, what blogging system/platform do you recommend? i used to want my own instance but i no longer care. just need something flexible enough
<jcastro> I use tumblr because it's really simple, however it's been having reliability problems lately
<jcastro> most people I know just use wordpress on wordpress.com (it's free)
<jcastro> if they don't want to host their own wordpress I mean
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> BUGabundo, what are you using for identica on android?
<BUGabundo> status.net, my server, brainbird.net
<BUGabundo> with mustard
<fta> BUGabundo, no widget?
<BUGabundo> yes, there's one
<fta> i just see an app
<BUGabundo> add the widget
<fta> where is it?
<BUGabundo> desktop, long press, widget, mustard
<fta> BUGabundo, oh, ok. i meant a feed widget
<BUGabundo> it has none
<BUGabundo> file a wish bug, please
<fta> BUGabundo, i have one by default, but it's twitter/facebook/myspace only
<BUGabundo> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-19
<fta> hmm, /opt/google/talkplugin/libnpgoogletalk64.so "Google Talk Plugin"
<fta> and /opt/google/talkplugin/libnpgtpo3dautoplugin.so "Google Talk Plugin Video Accelerator"
<fta> what are those??
<fta> i mean, where are they from?
<BUGabundo> fta: they are a plugin for video support in gmail for gtalk
<fta> oh, it's from google-talkplugin
<fta> i was trying to see what's wrong with bug 690956
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690956 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "just kaboom (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690956
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> yeah, that plugin is unstable
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm really enjoying my tablet. but i'm not used to having ads everywhere, and to buying apps in general :P
<fta> i guess that's what happens after using linux for two decades
<BUGabundo> fta: install adfree from market
<BUGabundo> http://www.appbrain.com/app/adfree-android/com.bigtincan.android.adfree
<fta> "for rooted phones only"
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> z4root yours
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will I break things if I upload xul2.0b8 w/out firefox (daily is broke and I'd like to fix)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's probably ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-12
<joelesko> micahg: I added fix-build-failure-without-yarr-jit.patch to beta branch. Should I re-propose or can you pick it up? I built from source and everything looks good.
<joelesko> micahg: I believe that is the powerpc patch you were talking about. I grabbed it from thunderbird tree.
<micahg> joelesko: yeah, I can grab it if you want
<kolakepaul> Peace
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you know if is possible to preload firefox ?
<sacarde> to have faster firefox
<nobuto> I would like ubuntu-mozillateam to consider to include the following fix in Firefox 9 or 10 as a Ubuntu patch. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/875266 Upstream is targetting it in Firefox 11.
<nobuto> I'm working on Ubuntu deployment in a company, this fix is useful because seeding proxy value in gsettings just makes it, no need to tweak firefox settings.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875266 in firefox "Firefox ignores GNOME 3 proxy settings" [Medium,Fix released]
<nobuto> BTW until then, is it a right way to arrange a file like /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/defaults/preferences/COMPANY-NAME.js?
<sacarde> do you know if is possible to preload firefox ?
<chrisccoulson> nobuto, we might consider it for 10, but we certainly won't be backporting it for 9
<nobuto> chrisccoulson: I understand. Thank you.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are we still maintaining the nspr and nss branches for .head now that we're merging from Debian?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-13
<FernandoMiguel> boa tarde
<micahg> chrisccoulson: was setting the release channel possibly what was breaking thunderbird?
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: chrisccoulson: I finally got google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb installed on 12.04 64bits
<FernandoMiguel> but chrome doesn't recognize it :\
<chrisccoulson> if it's 32 bit, then i'm not surprised ;)
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: come one|||||||
<FernandoMiguel> I miss this!
<FernandoMiguel> multi arch is KILLING ME :\
<FernandoMiguel> anyway I can get this working ?
<chrisccoulson> i guess you'd need to install a 32-bit chrome to make it work
<FernandoMiguel> that would be a bit crazy
<FernandoMiguel> but maybe crazy enough to actually work
<chrisccoulson> well, there isn't really any other way
<FernandoMiguel> what implications will it have?
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: I'm curious, why didn't you install the amd64 version?
<FernandoMiguel> will it use more than 4GBs of ram?
<FernandoMiguel> and stuff like that?
<FernandoMiguel> mdeslaur: cause it requires ia32-libs
<FernandoMiguel> which there is none in 12.04
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, that probably means you'd still need ia32-libs to make it work ;)
<FernandoMiguel> This package is uninstallable
<FernandoMiguel> Cannot install 'ia32-libs'
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> trying 32bits chrome
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: huh? ia32-libs is in precise
<FernandoMiguel> no it's not
<mdeslaur> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs
<FernandoMiguel> we are moving to multi arch
<FernandoMiguel> it was dropped
<FernandoMiguel>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<FernandoMiguel> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: and does "apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386" work for you?
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<chrisccoulson> is multiarch even enabled?
<FernandoMiguel> the depends lists of ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 is twice my screen
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: AFAIK, yes
<mdeslaur> oh, hrm, I'm getting the same error in a chroot
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: so, the fact that that is not installable is a bug. Please open a bug.
<FernandoMiguel> removed chrome 64bits
<FernandoMiguel> trying to isntall 32bits now
<FernandoMiguel> mdeslaur: alreary is there
<FernandoMiguel> for over a month
<FernandoMiguel> I've open 8 multiarch bugs :P
<FernandoMiguel> check the tag
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-unstable:i386:
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome-unstable:i386 depends on libgconf2-4 (>= 2.27.0).
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome-unstable:i386 depends on lsb-base (>= 3.2).
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome-unstable:i386 depends on xdg-utils (>= 1.0.2).
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: I don't see a bug files for ia32-libs
<mdeslaur> s/files/filed/
<FernandoMiguel> maybe it was closed or moved
<FernandoMiguel> I filed a few
<FernandoMiguel> it was even followed up by two devs...
<FernandoMiguel> can't recall their names
<FernandoMiguel> but I'll gladly file a new bug
<FernandoMiguel> I'm filling one for chrome 32bits now
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: ok, so ia32-libs is currently uninstallable
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: because there is a transition that is currently happening
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: that's why. It will become installable again once all the libraries have been fixed.
<FernandoMiguel> yes, I know all of that
<FernandoMiguel> the thing is, till it is, most of us on +1 are affected :\
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: yes, sorry about that...I wasn't aware that it was currently broken
<FernandoMiguel> living on the cutting edge has its problems
<FernandoMiguel> but shouldn't make it impossible to use our systems for so long
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: and people want rolling releases :)
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/904013
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904013 in xdg-utils "dpkg: error processing google-chrome-unstable:i386 (--install):" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> okay that one is done
<FernandoMiguel> mdeslaur: any other you want , just for ia32?
<FernandoMiguel> afaik, its useless, since its know
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: no, that's fine, I wasn't aware it was being transitioned
<mdeslaur> FernandoMiguel: thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, installing google-chrome-unstable:i386 is still going to fail even when ia32-libs is fixed though
<FernandoMiguel> Setting up google-chrome-unstable (17.0.963.6-r113986) ...
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: LOL
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: why would that be?
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, because gconf, xdg-utils etc haven't been transitioned to multi-arch yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-14
<FernandoMiguel> humm haven't file one for gconf
<FernandoMiguel> want me to add it there?
<FernandoMiguel> oh wait... I did
<FernandoMiguel> nvm me.........
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<micahg> welcome bjsnider
<gnomefreak> it seems firefox/firefox-trunk are the same versions as in t-bird as well :)
<gnomefreak> now i have to figure out how to combine t-bird+lightning
 * gnomefreak hates removing packages 
 * gnomefreak smoke i hope
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, is libgnomeui installed on your linux builders?
<chrisccoulson> (not sure how easy that is to find out)
<bhearsum> i can check
<bhearsum> our builders are CentOS 5.0 though, ftr
<bhearsum> libgnomeui-2.16.0-5.el5
<bhearsum> libgnomeui-devel-2.16.0-5.el5
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, thanks
<bhearsum> np
<micahg> bjsnider: chromium daily failed again, wanna take a look?
<bjsnider> micahg, i misinterpreted something in the previous build failure. '-' means '+'
<micahg> bjsnider: yeah , I think so
<micahg> it's saying that those are built but not installed
<bjsnider> right
<micahg> I believe
<bjsnider> i'm chatting with fta about it right now
<bjsnider> that's what he says
<bjsnider> i'll have to do a pbuilder build here to make sure the damn thing succeeds
<micahg> bjsnider: that would be great, thanks
<micahg> bjsnider: chrisccoulson made the change already for the .pak files
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> it still might fail though, even though it's at the end of the run
<bjsnider> i have to go look at the other ppas
<micahg> chrisccoulson: didn't we back out the single glib include change in precise, or is that just temporary?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i've no idea, how come?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it was breaking everything :)
<chrisccoulson> chromium is broken because some functions moved between header files
<chrisccoulson> which is why glib now inforces the single include
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.31.2-0ubuntu2
<bjsnider> a couple of small changes to the bot confs have to be made to add precise
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks
<bjsnider> alright daily built successfully, so that's fixed, now i will go after -dev and -beta
<chrisccoulson> i started using tmux today, and i'm liking it a lot :)
<micahg> hmm, maybe I should try something like that
<chrisccoulson> i used screen before, but tmux is better
<chrisccoulson> this is all i need. screw unity, i'll just take tmux thank you :)
<chrisccoulson> w00t, test hang \o/
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, if i wanted to find a build log of an official build of firefox, is it possible to do that?
<bhearsum> absolutely!
<bhearsum> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/8.0.1-candidates/build2/logs/ for 8.0.1, for example
<bhearsum> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/8.0.1-candidates/build2/logs/release-mozilla-release-linux64_build-build10.txt.gz is the build log for 64-bit linux
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, excellent, thanks. that would have saved me asking my earlier question :)
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> let me know if i can speed anything else up by answering a question
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just wanted to verify what we'll be using branches for in the lucid/maverick rapid release migration, for the Firefox side, is it just firefox?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-15
<micahg> bjsnider: thanks for the merge requests, could you repropose against the branches without .daily in them?
<bjsnider> micahg, done
<bjsnider> is there anything i can do about the issue of adding precise?
<micahg> bjsnider: chrisccoulson has to do that
<micahg> I think he was waiting for the builds to pass, so since he fixed trunk, I'm guessing he might have enabled it
<micahg> bjsnider: and thanks, I"ll look at the branches in a bit
<bjsnider> i ran a stable pbuilder build and it failed after the fix, but for reasons that don't make sense, so i'm thinking it's just my pbuilder environment
<bjsnider> stable branch i mean
<micahg> heh, I have to look at stable later anyways since Chromium released and I need to get it working on Lucid-Precise
<micahg> or rather Chrome releases
<micahg> *released
<micahg> what error did you get
<bjsnider> you need to get chrome working?
<micahg> no, chromium
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/B0a6WUgC
<bjsnider> that's teh build failure
<micahg> but there's no upstream Chromium releases, only Chrome
<micahg> well, it could mean we're missing a build dep or something
<micahg> or just a bug in that file
<bjsnider> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/build_nacl_irt.py?r1=101659&r2=106982
<bjsnider> that suggests irt.nexe is missing
<bjsnider> but get-orig-source should have pulled that in
<bjsnider> i checked the tarball and it isn't there
<bjsnider> but the builds succeeded even after that commit, so i think this is just a quirk of my system
<bjsnider> i think if the ppa build fails that's the time to worry about it
<micahg> I have native client disabled on stable
<micahg> it was breaking the build before
<bjsnider> ok
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, that stupid kde patch again
<chrisccoulson> i enable it for a single day and it's already broken
<chrisccoulson> oh well, at least it didn't break the precise builds :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: speaking of precise, can you enable it for chromium when you get a chance?
<micahg> bjsnider: in the future, can you branch from the non-daily branches as well?
 * micahg will manually merge the patches this time
<micahg> unless you're still around
<bjsnider> sure i can
<micahg> bjsnider: ok, you want to fix now or next time?
<bjsnider> next time
<micahg> ok
<micahg> and please also add the new snapshot commit before the changes as well next time, I'll take care of it this time
<bjsnider> what do you mean?
<micahg> ideally, it shows what version the changes are made at
<micahg> for build failures, stuff like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.dev/revision/565
<micahg> before you do the changes
<micahg> those commits don't exist in the non-.daily branches
<bjsnider> you mean you want me to add something like "* New upstream snapshot: 15.0.861.0~r97996"
<bjsnider> wait, he's changing the changelog and i'm not
<bjsnider> i don't get it
<micahg> take a look at this once LP updates it: https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.dev
<bjsnider> yes?
<micahg> 568 says which revision failed, 569 is one fix, 570 is another
<micahg> if we consistently fix after breakage, it makes merging into the next channel easier when the version is bumped
<micahg> you just pull all the fixes down
<bjsnider> ok, so you want me to add 568 in other words
<micahg> right
<bjsnider> no problem
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> bjsnider: BTW, it took me almost 5 months to get commit rights to the mozilla team bzr branches, even after that I still was learning more
<micahg> not saying it'll necessarily take that long, but there's a learning curve, but once you get what's going on, you can fly :)
<bjsnider> like i told you earlier i'm used to just acting unilaterally
<bjsnider> but i also have access to fta to ask about build failures and packaging issues
<micahg> right, Ubuntu doesn't work too well like that in general, there are times to act unilaterally, but usually it's a coordinated effort amongst team members
<bjsnider> he's undoubtedly going to read this irc log at some point, so -- hi fta!
<bjsnider> i should have known not to edit the daily branches because i run one of the bots for another project
<micahg> heh, mistakes will be made, that's why we review branches initially
<micahg> heck, mistakes will be made afterwards as well, that's why we have peer review
<chrisccoulson> lol @ https://twitter.com/#!/bhearsum/status/147328159996579840 ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, if i download an official build of firefox 8.0.1 and then set app.update.desiredChannel to "beta", is it meant to update to the latest beta?
<chrisccoulson> or is there another method to switch channels?
<kbrosnan> channel switching is not supported
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's probably why it offers me a 5.0 beta then ;)
<chrisccoulson> well, actually, it just fails. but the update response is for 5.0
<bhearsum> you can't adjust the channel in the product
<bhearsum> you can do it by adjusting defaults/pref/channel-prefs.js though - be sure to shut down the browser before changing that
<bhearsum> but no, 8.0.1 _shouldn't_ give you an offer for any beta
<kbrosnan> you can change the pref in nightly/defaults/pref channel-prefs.js but it will result in unpredictable results
<bhearsum> our release and beta streams are completely separate now
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
<bhearsum> kbrosnan: not really unpredictible
<bhearsum> maybe non-obvious though
<kbrosnan> a bit impercise but mainly was saying that the switching was untested
<kbrosnan> and when we did test it. it resulted in some odd states
<chrisccoulson> what i was trying to figure out is that if someone installs the release, switches to beta and then decides they want to go back to release, does test pilot remain enabled?
<kbrosnan> where an aurora folder/icon/label was updateing on beta
<bhearsum> ah, unpredictible in terms of the state of the app afterwards
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: IIRC yes
<bhearsum> that's dependent on the channel name alone, i think
<chrisccoulson> just for context, we currently install test pilot in our beta builds in the application directory, which means that it gets removed if someone decides they want to use a release build again
<chrisccoulson> the reason for this is that we have all users of our development release using the beta
<chrisccoulson> and didn't want them all to permanently end up with test pilot
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> hmm, i might be confusing Test Pilot with Feedback
<chrisccoulson> but i'm considering installing test pilot as a distribution addon like in the official builds, so that the addon manager can update it
<chrisccoulson> but that means that anybody who runs the development version of ubuntu will end up with test pilot installed until they manually remove it
<bhearsum> yeah...
<bhearsum> distribution addon means it ends up in the profile, right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<bhearsum> hm
<bhearsum> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/browser/app/profile/extensions/testpilot@labs.mozilla.com/modules/setup.js#189 makes me think that it will be disabled when the channel is switched
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i just tried that. the feedback button disappears :)
<bhearsum> nice!
<chrisccoulson> so that might be ok then. i don't think it would be the end of the world if people who are currently running precise end up with test pilot installed in their profile :)
<kbrosnan> the button disapears, afik test pilot test may still run if the study allows that version
<chrisccoulson> and it obviously doesn't matter for people who opted in to the beta on our stable releases either
<chrisccoulson> kbrosnan, i think that's probably ok. unless you can think of a reason why it shouldn't run :)
<kbrosnan> nope, just enumerating possibilities
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm going to switch it to being a distribution addon in ubuntu then, so that people don't keep reporting bugs about being pestered to install the latest version of test pilot, when they can't :)
<kbrosnan> btw damn cool that you have test pilot setup
<chrisccoulson> we try to offer an experience that closely matches the upstream one, with the exception that it's delivered through our package manager instead :)
<bhearsum> and that's why you guys are so awesome
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks ;)
<alex_mayorga> Is the lack of about:crashes on firefox from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa intentional?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, yes, we don't submit crash symbols for those builds. we do that for release + beta though
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: what's the rationale?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, too much data ;)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: so if I hope to help Mozilla I should switch to http://nightly.mozilla.org/ ?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, yes, you can do that for nightlies
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: what's the function of "Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build" then?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, so we don't get any nasty surprises at beta :)
<chrisccoulson> of course, you can still run it if you wish, but without the crash reporter for the time being :(
<alex_mayorga> what would it take to have about:crashes? perhaps that can be my 1st patch ever ;-)
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, well, it's just a matter of turning on the crash reporter. but then the debug symbols have to go to mozilla
<chrisccoulson> we do that for release and beta already, but the amount of data we'd be submitting would be crazy if we did it for nightly builds too
<chrisccoulson> (1 build / release, 2 architectures / build for Firefox + Thunderbird, nearly every day)
<alex_mayorga> I see
<chrisccoulson> that ends up being around 400MB (compressed) every day
<chrisccoulson> and those need to be stored somewhere ;)
<alex_mayorga> have there been talks with mozilla if they want that?
<chrisccoulson> no, but i'm not sure there are enough users of our nightly builds to justify it :)
<chrisccoulson> of couse, i could be wrong
<alex_mayorga> any way to obtain a "guesstimate"?
<chrisccoulson> i think launchpad has an API for counting downloads
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure of a better way though
<bjsnider> micahg, we have an el problemo with the new chromium 18: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=107585
<bjsnider> i think it might be fixed quickly though so we should sit on it
<bjsnider> something is awry with this commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/revision/845
<bjsnider> after that dbg packages stopped being created properly
<micahg> I don't see anything getting installed there in debian/rules
<bjsnider> i think i'll revert all of that and run it in pbuilder to see if a proper dbg package is created
<micahg> well, we don't want breakpad, the only thing that looks like it might help is the linux symbols stuff
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-16
<joelesko> micahg: seamonkey 2.6b4 is out. I just updated my beta branch.
<joelesko> micahg: I have a few days off and would like to look at adding the l10n packages. Is that going to difficult?
<micahg> joelesko: no, it should just be mirroring what thunderbird does
<micahg> joelesko: I'll take a look at your branch a little later
<Will123456> hey guys. is there any progress on getting overlay scrollbars into XUL?
<Will123456> i've yet to find any discussion about this
<bjsnider> micahg, i'm looking for the main chromium branches but ony finding the daily ones
<micahg> bjsnider: define "main"
<bjsnider> https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+branches?field.lifecycle=CURRENT&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1&field.sort_by=most+recently+changed+first&field.sort_by-empty-marker=1
<micahg> bjsnider: look under ~chromium-team
<bjsnider> thanks
<Guest23334> hey guys. is anyone looking into implementing ayatana overlay scrollbars in firefox/XUL?
<MrCyberElephant> Hello
<meta> Hello everyone
<MrCyberElephant> Hi meta
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-17
<vanlong441> what am I doing here?
<bjsnider> micahg, i think i've got a fix for the bad -dbg packages, but i can't test it here because it causes the build to be so large my system runs out of ram
<joelesko> micahg: SEAMONKEY_2_6_RELEASE was tagged. I brought over the changes from my beta branch to the dev branch.
<joelesko> micahg: I would like to propose the dev branch. Would you be able to create test packages? I'm building in my ppa now.
<joelesko> micahg: The 2.6b4 packages I build looked good so I don't expect a problem with the 2.6 release.
<joelesko> micahg: Others tested the 2.6b3 and there were no problems. 2.6b4 just came out so I built it the other day, but didn't have time to test. I will be testing 2.6
<damian_> Good day is anyone present in the room?
<Guest7159> hey guys. would anyone know where to look for attempts or discussion about getting ayanata scrollbars in XUL/XULRunner?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-18
<micahg> joelesko: Well, I guess I could upload seamonkey final to precise on tuesday or I could upload beta 4 tonight
<micahg> Guest7159: I think there might be a workitem for it
<micahg> Guest7159: and it would only be for Firefox, we don't ship xulrunner in Ubuntu anymore
<Guest7159> micahg: hey - thanks for the reply! Firefox uses xulrunner though, right? or am I mistaken?
<micahg> Guest7159: well, Firefox uses the same Gecko engine that is xulrunner, but we don't build Firefox on Xulrunner
<Guest7159> micahg: so where would you go if you wanted overlay scrollbars in firefox? gecko?
<Guest7159> let me change my name to something more sensible
<Will123> that'll do
<micahg> nowhere ATM since it doesn't exist
<Will123> micahg: i mean to implement it. if i wanted to recklessly dive in and get hacking
<micahg> Will123: you'll want to chat with chr1sccoulson, but he's on vacation until Jan 3
<Will123> micahg: ah okay, fair enough :)
<micahg> here's the blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements
<Will123> disgusting how hard working people like to take time off around christmas eh :P
<Will123> thanks for the link!
<micahg> there's plenty of dev work to be done, but I don't have the list, Chris is driving this, I just try to keep the stable releases running
<Will123> micahg: thanks for pointing me in the right direction anyway - i've been looking high and low and hadn't noticed the thunderbird enhancement thing. thanks. :)
<bjsnider> micahg, i'd like to experiment with a change to one line in the chromium rules to see if it fixes the borked dbg packages. are you up for it?
<micahg> bjsnider: got a pastebin or a link to a branch?
<bjsnider> what would be the fastest way to implement it?
<bjsnider> just a sec
<bjsnider> change line 135 to this:
<bjsnider> BUILD_ARGS += CFLAGS="-g" CXXFLAGS="-g" CPPFLAGS="-g" LDFLAGS="-g"
<bjsnider> that's basically what they're doing in opensuse. they're not passing SYMBOLS=1 which doesn't seem to work anymore
<micahg> the only one of those that isn't default in our toolchain is CPPFLAGS -g
<bjsnider> hm, perhaps this is an ubuntu toolchain problem
<micahg> oh, we also don't export it for LDFLAGS
<micahg> but that makes sense I think
<ahoneybun> what type work is available for a newbie?
<joelesko> micahg: tuesday would be fine for final.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will try to review over the weekend so it's ready to go tuesday
<joelesko> thanks
<joelesko> Should I propose what I pushed to my dev branch today?
<erkan^> Hello, I have installed firefox & thunderbird 8 via ppa mozillateam (ppa). I have install Lightning too, but I see that is English. How do I change in Dutch?
<erkan^> are you there too, JanC ?
<JanC> erkan^: yes, but I have no idea if it has translations...
<erkan^> than I must remove lightning via synaptic and I download via mozilla
<erkan^> :
<micahg> hmm...we used to install all the translations for lightning, but it seems like we no longer are
<FernandoMiguel> boa noite
<gnomefreak> lightning does not work with nightly tb builds (our lightning and upstream) neither work for some reason
<micahg> yeah, lightning is only binary compatible with the release it's built for
<micahg> gnomefreak: is there anything stuck in the moderation queue for the mozillateam list?
<micahg> the TB was evaluating inactive lists to disable
<gnomefreak> micahg: not sure i havent had time to look into it, let me finish what im doing and ill go through it but unless someone has helped clean it up it will take more than 1 day
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you want to PM me or send me an encrypted e-mail with the credentials I can work on cleaning it up next week
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes to finish what im doing first
<micahg> sure
<gnomefreak> micahg: pm sent i will be here for a couple minutes longer than i have to cook
<Muttley> hi, does ff 8.01 work with moonlight?
<micahg> Muttley: which release?
<Muttley> micahg: moonlight's release?
<micahg> Muttley: no, Ubuntu
<Muttley> ehm... actually i'm with chakra, but i think the issue is the same regardless the distro
<Muttley> micahg:
<micahg> is that an Ubuntu derivative?
<micahg> I was going to say, we removed moon from oneiric and on since upstream development seems to have stopped
<Muttley> micahg: no it's not an ubuntu derivative, i was trying to put together ff and linux... so at least for ubuntu there's not a solution, right?
<micahg> Muttley: well, we don't support one, upstream moonlight could provide something, I don't know
<Muttley> micahg: thanks, bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-12
<jass_> hi
<MikeRL> It seems Firefox 18 beta 4 is nearing release, but we only have 18 beta 2 on the Firefox Next PPA. Could someone please build a fresh one if they have time? Thanks.
<MikeRL> See here: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<MikeRL> By building a newer one, I mean build 18 beta 4 when it is released by Mozilla.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-13
<MikeRL> Anyone there? Sorry it's getting late here...
<MikeRL> Noticed the beta ppa has not been updated in a while. Sorry my responses are slow typing from Android. Can someone update the beta ppa please?
<MikeRL> Anybody whom is part of the team currently available? If not, give me a good time to return.
<micahg> MikeRL: I answered you in PM last night
<MikeRL> Sorry if I sound rude, didn't see your response last night for some reason.
<MikeRL> What was the message?
<MikeRL> I'm still learning a bit about IRC, sorry for taking up your time, micahg.
<micahg> the person who normally does them is on vacation, but sometimes he does them anyways, it seems like there's some breakage, so I probably wouldn't be able to get to it until next week
<MikeRL> Well, that's fine. You guys are people, too. Thanks!
<MikeRL> But Flash player has an important security update. Cod someone try uploading the patched FP?
<micahg> huh?  Flash is shipped independently of Firefox
<MikeRL> I meant could. Hate autocorrect.
<MikeRL> Who should I contact with that issue?
<micahg> what issue?
<MikeRL> Adobe released a security patch for Flash Player on Linux Tuesday. It has yet to be uploaded to the repos.
<jdstrand> that's known and being worked on
<jdstrand> I don't have an eta
<MikeRL> OK, than you all for your swift responses.
<MikeRL> No eta is needed.
<MikeRL> Figure that there is enough complaining to you guys on IRC, so I at least should say thank you. Goodbye!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-10
<bkerensa> Unit193: No there will not be an option to turn it off but were testing two branches
<Unit193> Dang.  Well thanks.
<bkerensa> Unit193: it is called Firefox Holly
<Unit193> I've been on Aurora for a while now, for now.
<kbrosnan> aurora won't get Australis
<kbrosnan> Unit193: ^
<kbrosnan> at least not for at least 6 more weeks
<Unit193> kbrosnan: Yeah, when 29 hits. :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-14
<Xzu> Hi. Is there a french chanel #irc for thunderbird?
<Xzu> I've got issue with french dictionary, thunderbird 24.1.1, xubuntu12.04
<Xzu> when several misspelled words, after changing some of them, others disappears.
<Rochvellon> hi, i've got a problem. i cannot print anymore from firefox. a testpage from cups and hplip will be printed and LO will also print. thist is what i get if i start from cli:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/fx.txt . if i use print in file it would be stored. using 13.10 with fx 25.0.1
<Rochvellon> any ideas?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-12-07
<thebope> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and trying to install spidermonkey
<thebope> I've tried Rhino and nodejs packages but they don't appear to work with jsawk
<thebope> Unfortunately spidermonkey has been discontinued. What I've found is I can clone the entire mozilla repo, but I'd prefer not to clone the entire thing as it is quite a few gigs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-12-14
<jaccarmac> I notice that builds seem to be broken in the PPA quite often due to a GCC incompatibility. The web interface shows a packaged firefox-trunk from this month but the one that Ubuntu finds is hg20161124r324155. Any activity around those bugs or is the PPA not the place to get Nightly on Ubuntu?
